# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 2010s >  IFBB - ΕΟΣΔ  26ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωταθλημα 2013 (25 Μαίου - Μελισσια)

## Polyneikos

Σύμφωνα με την ανακοίνωση της ΕΟΣΔ, το 26ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωταθλημα θα διοργανωθεί στις 25 Μαίου 2013 στο κλειστό Γήπεδο Basket Μελισσίων .
Οι αθλητές που ενδιαφέρονται να συμμετάσχουν θα πρέπει να απευθυνθούν στους Συλλόγους τους και στα τηλεφωνα της ΕΟΣΔ.

H AΦΙΣΑ ΤΟΥ ΑΓΩΝΑ

----------


## NASSER

Ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση Κώστα!
Το κλειστό γήπεδο Μελισσίων, θα έλεγα πως είναι από τα καλύτερα που έχω επισκεφτεί. Αυτή τη φορά κάτι μου λέει πως θα είναι γεμάτο απο θεατές και αθλητές  :01. Smile:

----------


## barbell

Πολλη εξυπνη επιλογη,μακαρι να συνοδευτει απο υψηλο επιπεδο αθλητων και συμμετοχη κοσμου.Θα ειμαι εκει σιγουρα καθως ενας φιλος μου συμμετεχει στην classic.Εχει κανη σωστη προετοιμασια και αν πανε ολα καλα θα κανει εντυπωση!

----------


## Dreiko

Kατι λιγοτερο απο 2 μηνες πριν τον αγωνα και αναμενονται καποιες δυνατες συμμετοχες!!! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Kατι λιγοτερο απο 2 μηνες πριν τον αγωνα και αναμενονται καποιες δυνατες συμμετοχες!!!


Ναι Βαγγέλη , εχω ακούσει και έχω μιλησει με καποια άτομα και αναμένεται ότι θα εχει πολυ ενδιαφέρον.
Στις κατηγορίες *Classic Bodybuilding* θα αγωνιστουν οι *Σταυρος Τριουλίδης* και *Σταυρος Κορασάνης*, μαλιστα στο προηγούμενο Κυπελλο οι ιδιοι είχαν διαγωνιστεί και στο *Overall Classic Bodybuilding* με νικητή τον Τριουλίδη.
Στις γυναικειες κατηγορίες δεδομένη ειναι η συμμετοχή της *Νορας Κόλλια*
Επίσης δεδομένες ειναι οι συμμετοχες στις ΒΒ κατηγορίες  του *Λευτέρη Σιδηρόπουλου* ,πιθανον στην +90 και του *Θαναση Αττιλάκου*, στην +100.
Εχουν ακουστεί οι συμμετοχές επίσης αθλητών που εχουν πρωταγωνιστήσει ως Juniors, *Xρηστος Πιστόλας, Δημήτρης Τριπολιτσιώτης, Γιώργος Ρετσινάς,* οι οποιοι εχουν ανεβασει τις προσδοκίες μας με τις εως τωρα εμφανίσεις τους, πλεον όμως θα παίξουν σε κατηγορίες Ανδρων.
Τελος, στο σεμινάριο του *Μανώλη Καραμανλάκη* από τον ίδιο ειπώθηκε ότι πρόθεση του στο προσεχή αγωνιστική περίοδο ειναι να διαγωνιστεί στην Ομοσπονδία που διαγωνίζεται παραδοσιακά, οπότε αυτη η συμμετοχή ανεβάζει τον πήχυ του αγώνα πολυ υψηλα !

----------


## barbell

Δεν τον χανω με τιποτα,ολη η αφροκρεμα το Ελληνικου bbing.Ευχομαι να κερδισει ο αγαπημενος μου βεβαια(Σιδηροπουλος :03. Bowdown: )αλλα πανω απο ολα να ναι ολοι σε τελεια φορμα,η διεξαγωγη αψογη και να χει πολυ κοσμο!

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Για το Γιωργο Ρετσινα εχω να πω παντως οτι βδομαδα με βδομαδα μεταλλασσεται,μιας και τον βλεπω καθημερινα στο gym...πολυ καλος και μεγαλυτερος απο περυσι :03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap:

----------


## barbell

Ξερω οτι αυτα εχουν ξαναειπωθει αλλα παλι εχω μπερδευτει λιγακι με την classic κατηγορια οσο αναφορα το υψος/βαρος.Μιλουσα με ενα φιλο μου Πολωνο που διαγωνιστηκε προσφατα στη χωρα του και μου ειπε πως ηταν 5 κιλα πανω απο το υψος του,αλλαξε κατι?Επισης οι κατηγοριες bbing ειναι με βαση το βαρος και ποσες?Αν παλι καποιος δε γυμναζεται σε αναγνωρισμενο γυμναστηριο της ifbb εχει δικαιωμα συμμετοχης?Τη συμμετοχη τη δηλωνεις τη μερα του αγωνα η' νωριτερα τηλεφωνικα?Η κρεμα εξακολουθει να ναι υποχρεωτικη και την προμηθευεσαι την ιδια μερα?Συγνωμη για τις πολλες ερωτησεις αλλα υπαρχει ενδιαφερον συμμετοχων

----------


## Polyneikos

> Ξερω οτι αυτα εχουν ξαναειπωθει αλλα παλι εχω μπερδευτει λιγακι με την classic κατηγορια οσο αναφορα το υψος/βαρος.Μιλουσα με ενα φιλο μου Πολωνο που διαγωνιστηκε προσφατα στη χωρα του και μου ειπε πως ηταν 5 κιλα πανω απο το υψος του,αλλαξε κατι?


Eχουμε και λέμε λοιπόν:
 Συμφωνα με τους κανονισμούς της Παγκόσμιας IFBB ( http://www.ifbb.com/pdf/IFBBrulebook.pdf ,σελ 20-21) υπάρχουν στις *Αντρικές (Seniors) Classic Bodybuilding*, 4 κατηγορίες :

*α)Μεχρι και 1.70 υψος , Μέγιστα κιλά = (Υψος [σε εκατοστα] - 100 ) +2 κιλα* π.χ. ενας που ειναι 1.69 θα πρεπει να ειναι μέχρι 71 κιλα
*β)Μεχρι και 1.75 υψος , Μέγιστα κιλά = (Υψος [σε εκατοστα] - 100 ) +4 κιλα
γ)Μεχρι και  1.80 υψος , Μέγιστα κιλά = (Υψος [σε εκατοστα] - 100 ) +6 κιλα
δ) Απο 1.80 και άνω υψος , Μέγιστα κιλά = (Υψος [σε εκατοστα] - 100 ) +8 κιλα

*Υπάρχει και 2 υποσημειώσεις σε αυτα τα κριτήρια ,για καποιον που ειναι 1.90 μέχρι 1.98 γινεται με τον ίδιο τύπο υπολογισμός με περιθώριο +9 και για καποιον που είναι πάνω από 1.98 υπάρχει το περιθώριο για +10, αλλά δεν ειναι σε ξεχωριστες κατηγορίες

Επίσης υπάρχει η ευκαίρια της ομοσπονδίας στις εγχώριες διοργανωσεις ,ανάλογα τις συμμετοχές, να τις κανει και 2 τις κατηγορίες, συνήθως "σπάνε" σε -1.75 & 1.75, *αλλά τα κριτήρια ισχύουν ως  έχουν*.
Δηλαδή αν καποιος ειναι 1.85 θα μπορεί να είναι εως 93 κιλά.*
Στις κατηγορίες Classic Bodybuilding γίνεται Overall*




> Επισης οι κατηγοριες bbing ειναι με βαση το βαρος και ποσες?


Bασει των ίδιων κανονισμών που σου εχω βαλει στο *link*  (σελίδα 18), οι κατηγορίες ΒΒ είνια οι εξης οκτω (8) :
1) -65
2) -70
3) -75
4) -80
5) -85
6) -90
7) -100
8) +100
(Σε διεθνείς αγώνες )





> Αν παλι καποιος δε γυμναζεται σε αναγνωρισμενο γυμναστηριο της ifbb εχει δικαιωμα συμμετοχης?Τη συμμετοχη τη δηλωνεις τη μερα του αγωνα η' νωριτερα τηλεφωνικα?


Δεν ειναι υποχρεωτικό να γυμνάζεσαι σε γυμναστήριο-σύλλογο ,αναγνωρισμένο από την ΕΟΣΔ, μιας και δεν έχει σε όλες τις πόλεις της Ελλάδας, αλλά είναι υποχρεωτικό να είσαι εγγεγραμένος αθλητής σε σύλλογο, ειδάλλως δεν θα έχεις δικαιωμα συμμετοχής.
*Εδώ* εχει τους συλλόγους που μπορείς να απευθυνθείς 
Το πρωί στην ΕΟΣΔ γίνεται η ζύγιση και οι μετρήσεις καθώς και οι τοποθετήσεις των αθλητων στις αντίστοιχες κατηγορίες  και το απόγευμα ο αγώνας, χωρίς προκριματικά,κατευθείαν είναι τα τελικά.





> Η κρεμα εξακολουθει να ναι υποχρεωτικη και την προμηθευεσαι την ιδια μερα?Συγνωμη για τις πολλες ερωτησεις αλλα υπαρχει ενδιαφερον συμμετοχων


 Η κρεμα ειναι αυτή που επιβάλλει η διεθνής IFBB και ειναι υποχρεωτική.
Ελπίζω να σε κάλυψα φίλε barbell  :02. Welcome:

----------


## korasanis

Σίγουρα θα είναι ένας πολύ δυνατός αγώνας. Εγώ  δεν θα λάβω μέρος. Είμαι στο πλευρό της συζύγου μου ως προπονητής της φέτος και ελπίζω να κάνει ένα  δυναμικό comeback μετά την απόκτηση της μικρής μας κόρης.

----------


## goldenera

Καλή επιτυχία στο ζεύγος Κορασάνη λοιπόν, και να σας ζήσει το νέο μέλος της οικογένειας!

----------


## barbell

Xιλια ευχαριστω Πολυνικε με καλυψες απολυτα,οποτε ο φιλος μου που ειναι 1.78 για classic μπορει να ναι μεχρι 84κιλα. :03. Thumb up: Θα ναι σιγουρα παντως ενας πολυ δυνατος αγωνας και πρεπει να μαστε ολοι εκει να στηριξουμε τον αγωνα και κυριως τους διαγωνιζομενους

----------


## Polyneikos

> Σίγουρα θα είναι ένας πολύ δυνατός αγώνας. Εγώ  δεν θα λάβω μέρος. Είμαι στο πλευρό της συζύγου μου ως προπονητής της φέτος και ελπίζω να κάνει ένα  δυναμικό comeback μετά την απόκτηση της μικρής μας κόρης.


Σταυρο καλή επιτυχία ,σε καθε περιπτωση,στην σύζυγό σου , Ρένια. :03. Thumb up: 
Σε ποια κατηγορία θα διαγωνιστεί;

----------


## Polyneikos

> Xιλια ευχαριστω Πολυνικε με καλυψες απολυτα,οποτε ο φιλος μου που ειναι 1.78 για classic μπορει να ναι μεχρι 84κιλα.Θα ναι σιγουρα παντως ενας πολυ δυνατος αγωνας και πρεπει να μαστε ολοι εκει να στηριξουμε τον αγωνα και κυριως τους διαγωνιζομενους


Καλη επιτυχία στον φίλο σου. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## barbell

Ευχαριστω Πολυνικε..Ισως συμμετασχω και γω.Προετοιμαζομουν για αλλο αγωνα αλλα τα ονοματα και μονο αν και 5 σκαλες πανω απο μενα θα ναι τιμη μου να σταθω διπλα τους :01. Wink:

----------


## Menios Ser1985

> Η κρεμα ειναι αυτή που επιβάλλει η διεθνής IFBB και ειναι υποχρεωτική.


 Να προσθέσω οτι στο Πανελλήνιο της IFBB το 2011 που ειχα παρει μερος το ίδιο ειχαν πει για την κρεμα(δηθεν υποχρεωτικη) και οι μισοι αθλητες χρησιμοποιησαν διαφορετικη(καθενας οποια ηθελε) χωρίς να αντιμετωπισουν καποιο προβλημα απο την ομοσπονδια(αποκλεισμός κλπ.οπως ειχε ειπωθει).Το ιδιο συνεβη και στο Elite που ακολουθησε την επομενη μερα!
Για να αποδωσει καλα αυτη η κρεμα που συστηνει η IFBB πρεπει ο αθλητης να εχει κανει σολαριουμ 2 μηνες πριν τον αγωνα(οποτε θα ειναι μαυρισμενος ετσι κι αλλιως),αλλιως θα εχει το αποτελεσμα που ειχα κι εγω αν δει καποιος τις φωτογραφιες...(χάλια δηλαδη)!!!
Προσωπικα δεν ξαναρισκαρω μια ασχημη παρουσιαση υστερα απο τοσο κοπο και χρημα στην προετοιμασια!Οπως στο εξωτερικο καθε αθλητης φροντιζει για την κρεμα του και το μαυρισμα του(ειτε μονος ειτε απο επαγγελματικα συνεργεια βαφης στα αποδυτηρια)ετσι θα επρεπε,κατα τη γνωμη μου,να γινεται κι εδω!

----------


## NASSER

> Οπως στο εξωτερικο καθε αθλητης φροντιζει για την κρεμα του και το μαυρισμα του(ειτε μονος ειτε απο επαγγελματικα συνεργεια βαφης στα αποδυτηρια)ετσι θα επρεπε,κατα τη γνωμη μου,να γινεται κι εδω!


Στον διασυλλογικό αγώνα που έγινε τον περασμένο Νοέμβρη στη Λιβαδειά, ο διοργανωτής Κώστας Σταμάτης είχε φροντίσει την παρουσία ενός τέτοιου συνεργείου και όσοι το δοκίμασαν πραγματικά έμειναν ευχαριστημένοι και το αποτέλεσμα έδειχνε πολύ καλό.
Όσο για τον τρόπο βαθύς που προτείνει η IFBB δεν είναι άσχημος, αρκεί ο καθένας να βρει τη μπογιά που του ταιριάζει καθώς και εδώ έχει τρεις διαφορετικές επιλογές ανάλογα δηλαδή πόσο σκούρα ή ανοιχτόχρωμη θέλει κάποιος τη βαθύ. Φυσικά μεγάλο ρόλο θα παίξει και ο φωτισμός και πως θα δείξει επί σκηνής.
Φυσικά η dream tan #2 είναι εγγύηση μαζί με τη βάση της  :01. Wink:

----------


## Menios Ser1985

> Στον διασυλλογικό αγώνα που έγινε τον περασμένο Νοέμβρη στη Λιβαδειά, ο διοργανωτής Κώστας Σταμάτης είχε φροντίσει την *παρουσία ενός τέτοιου συνεργείου* και όσοι το δοκίμασαν πραγματικά έμειναν ευχαριστημένοι και το αποτέλεσμα έδειχνε πολύ καλό.
> Όσο για τον τρόπο βαθύς που προτείνει η IFBB δεν είναι άσχημος, αρκεί ο καθένας να βρει τη μπογιά που του ταιριάζει καθώς και εδώ έχει τρεις διαφορετικές επιλογές ανάλογα δηλαδή πόσο σκούρα ή ανοιχτόχρωμη θέλει κάποιος τη βαθύ. Φυσικά μεγάλο ρόλο θα παίξει και ο φωτισμός και πως θα δείξει επί σκηνής.
> Φυσικά η* dream tan #2 είναι εγγύηση μαζί με τη βάση της*


Οποτε Νασσερ μια από τις 2 παραπανω επιλογες θα ειναι ο,τι πρεπει! :01. Wink:

----------


## D.ANTONIADIS

:03. Thumb up:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## billy89

Να ρωτήσω παιδιά... ξέρει κανένας αν θα βγούνε πακέτα διαμονής - εισιτηρίων αγώνα κλπ? Αν θυμάμαι καλά όταν είχαν γίνει οι αγώνες στη Θεσσαλονίκη είχαν βγει. Γιατί από Αθήνα, ξενοδοχεία κλπ δεν έχουμε ιδέα εδώ στη συμπρωτεύουσα!

Σε κάθε περίπτωση εμείς θα είμαστε εκεί, έχουμε και μερικούς αθλητές - φίλους να υποστηρίξουμε, και αναμένω να γνωρίσω τους Αθηναίους συμφορουμίτες!

----------


## Polyneikos

To REGENESIS – TEAM κατά δήλωση του Κώστα Σταμάτη, θα δώσει το παρόν στο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα στις 25 Μαΐου με 14 αθλητές και αθλήτριες. Δυναμική συμμετοχή !  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## barbell

Ο Σταματης ειναι ενα απο τα παιδια που αγαπαει πραγματικα το αθλημα και το παει μπροστα..Πολλοι πρεπει να παρουν παραδειγματα.Αυτο που μου εχει κανει εντυπωση σε αγωνα ειναι πως οταν εχει δικους του διαγωνιζομενους κραταει αποστασεις σιωπηλος μακρια απο την επιτροπη αντιθετα με τους αλλους που πανε απο πισω και αρχιζουν ''αυτος ειναι δικος μου'' :01. Razz: ...

----------


## Kolorizos

ξερει κανεις ποσο θα εχει η εισοδος??

----------


## korasanis

H Ρενια το πιο πιθανό είναι να διαγωνιστεί στην κατηγορία physique. παραθέτω μια φωτογραφία της. Είμαι πολύ υπερήφανος από τώρα διότι έχει καταφέρει να βελτίωσή πάρα πολύ το σώμα της από την τελευταία φορά και παράλληλα να είναι σύζυγος -μητέρα -και εργαζόμενη(full ωράριο πίστεψε με)

----------


## Χριστοφορος123

:03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 
Καλη συνεχεια πολυ καλη φορμα εχει πιασει

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

μπράβο Σταύρε κάνατε πολυ καλη δουλεια και παρ όλες τις υποχρεώσεις το αποτέλεσμα είναι τέλειο , το ζητούμενο άλλωστε σε μια γυναίκα αγωνιζόμενη σ αυτη την κατηγορία δεν είναι η μέγιστη μυικότητα αλλα αρμονία συμμετρία και θηλυκότητα και σ αυτους τους τομείς τα έχετε καταφέρει τέλεια  :03. Clap: 

γιατι εύκολο είναι απλα να φτιάξει κάποια σκληρούς μυς απλα , αλλα σημασία έχει να διατηρήσει τις γραμμες και την αρμονία σε συνδιασμό με μυικότητα που να ταιριάζει σε γυναίκα , εκτός βέβαια των κατηγοριών χαρτ κορ που εκεί είναι το ζητούμενο η σκληράδα

----------


## korasanis

Αυτός ακριβώς ήταν ο στόχος μας και φυσικά να διατηρηθούν όλες οι βιολογικές λειτουργίες που έχει μια γυναικά. Νομίζω ότι μέχρι τώρα τα έχουμε καταφέρει μια χαρά.

----------


## Polyneikos

Σταύρο φοβερή η Ρενια, συγχαρητηρια και στους 2 σας για την προσπάθεια και το αποτέλεσμα . :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Ανακοίνωση από το site της ΕΟΣΔ :*




> *ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΣΗ ΧΟΡΗΓΙΑΣ 
> **Η εταιρία WEIDER προσφέρει δυο αεροπορικά εισιτήρια με επιστροφή σε δύο νικητές του 26ου Πανελλήνιου Πρωταθλήματος Σωματικής Διάπλασης ΕΟΣΔ,  που θα διεξαχθεί στις 25-5-2013, προκειμένου να συμμετάσχουν στον αγώνα ΑRNOLD CLASSIC EUROPE 2013 που διοργανώνεται στη Μαδρίτη.
> Η επιλογή των ατόμων (ανεξαρτήτως φύλου) θα γίνει από την ΕΟΣΔ κατά τη λήξη των αγώνων, με την προϋπόθεση ότι ανταποκρίνονται σε υψηλές αθλητικές προδιαγραφές.
> *


*http://www.bodybuilding-eosd.gr/*

----------


## MakPriest

σύγκρουση τιτάνων θα γινει απ ότι φαίνεται μεταξύ Σιδηρόπουλου και Αττιλάκου !  :04. Box Sack: 
Απ την αλλη όλοι νομίζω θυμόμαστε απ το Atlas τον Τριπολιτσιώτη ετσι? μιλάμε για θηρίο με πολυ δύναμη!
θα εχει πολύ ενδιαφέρον ο αγωνας  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## stefanosbmx

> σύγκρουση τιτάνων θα γινει απ ότι φαίνεται μεταξύ Σιδηρόπουλου και Αττιλάκου ! 
> Απ την αλλη όλοι νομίζω θυμόμαστε απ το Atlas τον Τριπολιτσιώτη ετσι? μιλάμε για θηρίο με πολυ δύναμη!
> θα εχει πολύ ενδιαφέρον ο αγωνας


καλησπέρα κ από εμένα απλώς θα ήθελα να προσθέσω ότι στην κατηγορία αυτή θα παίξει και ΤΣΟΥΝΟΣ ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ!!!!!! Τον ειδα προχτες πραγματικα κομμάτια στα 130kg+++!!!! πραγματικά θα γίνει χαμός.Ωστόσο δυνατή συμμετοχή θα είναι του ΣΠΥΡΟΥ ΠΑΛΛΗΚΑΡΑ!!!!

----------


## barbell

Αντιθετα με αλλες χρονιες αυτος ο αγωνας δειχνει ο ποιο ενδιαφερον απο αποψη ονοματων και μονο..Μη ξεχνατε και τον Καραμανλακη φυσικα,νομιζω πως στην +100 δυσκολα θα βρει αντιπαλο..

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

> Ο Σταματης ειναι ενα απο τα παιδια που αγαπαει πραγματικα το αθλημα και το παει μπροστα..Πολλοι πρεπει να παρουν παραδειγματα.Αυτο που μου εχει κανει εντυπωση σε αγωνα ειναι πως οταν εχει δικους του διαγωνιζομενους κραταει αποστασεις σιωπηλος μακρια απο την επιτροπη αντιθετα με τους αλλους που πανε απο πισω και αρχιζουν ''αυτος ειναι δικος μου''...


 Να πω εδώ οτι δεν υπάρχει το "αυτός είναι δικός μου" γιατί απλά και οι κριτές κρίνονται.Αν κάποιος αποκλίνει στην βαθμολογία του από τους υπόλοιπους,δεν ξανακρίνει.Προσωπικά επειδή έχω συμμετάσχει τόσο σαν αθλητής όσο και σαν κριτής σε Πανελλήνια Πρωταθλήματα και μπορώ να έχω άποψη εκ των ενδω,υπήρξε μία και μοναδική περίπτωση που ο ίδιος ο διοργανωρής του αγώνα μου ζήτησε να βαθμολογήσω ευνοικά αθλητή(που στην πραγματικότητα δεν το χρειαζόταν) και έλαβε την απάντηση που έπρεπε.Πρέπει να γνωρίζετε ότι την στιγμή εκείνη ουδεμία συζήτηση,συνεννόηση ,μεροληψία ή κάτι άλλο που να ευνοεί έναν συγκεκριμένο αθλητή επιτρέπεται και αυτό τηρείται.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Σιδηροπουλος,Αττιλακος,Τσουνος,Τριπολιτσιωτης,Ρετσινας,Καραμανλακης!  Πολυ δυνατα ονοματα ,προμηνυεται πολυ μεγαλος κ δυσκολος αγωνας.

----------


## barbell

> Να πω εδώ οτι δεν υπάρχει το "αυτός είναι δικός μου" γιατί απλά και οι κριτές κρίνονται.Αν κάποιος αποκλίνει στην βαθμολογία του από τους υπόλοιπους,δεν ξανακρίνει.Προσωπικά επειδή έχω συμμετάσχει τόσο σαν αθλητής όσο και σαν κριτής σε Πανελλήνια Πρωταθλήματα και μπορώ να έχω άποψη εκ των ενδω,υπήρξε μία και μοναδική περίπτωση που ο ίδιος ο διοργανωρής του αγώνα μου ζήτησε να βαθμολογήσω ευνοικά αθλητή(που στην πραγματικότητα δεν το χρειαζόταν) και έλαβε την απάντηση που έπρεπε.Πρέπει να γνωρίζετε ότι την στιγμή εκείνη ουδεμία συζήτηση,συνεννόηση ,μεροληψία ή κάτι άλλο που να ευνοεί έναν συγκεκριμένο αθλητή επιτρέπεται και αυτό τηρείται.


Νικο δεν εχω παρακολουθησει  αγωνα της ifbb εως τωρα και εφοσον ειναι ετσι συγχαρητηρια.Δε μπορεις να φανταστεις ''αλλου'' που εχω παρευρεθει αρκετες φορες τι εχουν δει τα ματια μου....

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Τρομερος ο Ρετσινας!Τον ειδα χθες και σημερα στο γυμναστηριο και πραγματικα εχει μεταλλαχτει...τρομερη μυικοτητα,φλεβικοτητα ποιοτητα,μπαλαρισματα,κοψιματα ολα :03. Bowdown:  και πολλα νευρα επισης :08. Turtle:  :02. Shock:

----------


## barbell

> Τρομερος ο Ρετσινας!Τον ειδα χθες και σημερα στο γυμναστηριο και πραγματικα εχει μεταλλαχτει...τρομερη μυικοτητα,φλεβικοτητα ποιοτητα,μπαλαρισματα,κοψιματα ολα και πολλα νευρα επισης


Με ειχε εντυπωσιασει πολυ περυσι στα junior.Aν εχει ''ωριμασει'' μυικα τοτε σιγουρα θα ναι πολυ δυσκολος αντιπαλος...2εβδομαδες περιπου οποτε τα νευρα δικαιολογουνται :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:

----------


## papantonisd

Η αφίσσα του Πανελληνίου στην τελική της μορφή .

----------


## stefanosbmx

> Να προσθέσω οτι στο Πανελλήνιο της IFBB το 2011 που ειχα παρει μερος το ίδιο ειχαν πει για την κρεμα(δηθεν υποχρεωτικη) και οι μισοι αθλητες χρησιμοποιησαν διαφορετικη(καθενας οποια ηθελε) χωρίς να αντιμετωπισουν καποιο προβλημα απο την ομοσπονδια(αποκλεισμός κλπ.οπως ειχε ειπωθει).Το ιδιο συνεβη και στο Elite που ακολουθησε την επομενη μερα!
> Για να αποδωσει καλα αυτη η κρεμα που συστηνει η IFBB πρεπει ο αθλητης να εχει κανει σολαριουμ 2 μηνες πριν τον αγωνα(οποτε θα ειναι μαυρισμενος ετσι κι αλλιως),αλλιως θα εχει το αποτελεσμα που ειχα κι εγω αν δει καποιος τις φωτογραφιες...(χάλια δηλαδη)!!!
> Προσωπικα δεν ξαναρισκαρω μια ασχημη παρουσιαση υστερα απο τοσο κοπο και χρημα στην προετοιμασια!Οπως στο εξωτερικο καθε αθλητης φροντιζει για την κρεμα του και το μαυρισμα του(ειτε μονος ειτε απο επαγγελματικα συνεργεια βαφης στα αποδυτηρια)ετσι θα επρεπε,κατα τη γνωμη μου,να γινεται κι εδω!


θελω να προσθεσω οτι πλεων υπαρχει στην ελλαδα ειδικο συνεργειο το οπιο θα βαφει τους αθλητες με την κρεμα της IFBB.θα αφονται οι αθλητες οχι ε τα χερια αλλα με ειδικο ΄''πιστολι'' που θα πεταει την κρεμα.απο οτι ξερω στην NAC θα υπαρχει τετοιο συνεργειο κ θα κοστιζει 50ευρω

----------


## Polyneikos

Χθες παρευρέθηκα στυ γυμναστήριο του Σπύρου Μπουρνάζου για μια προπόνηση και είδα από κοντά αθλητές που θα διαγωνιστούν στο προσεχές Πανελλήνιο Πρωταθλημα.
Ηταν ο Γιάννης Τσούνος, ο Θανασης Αττιλάκος, ο Σταυρος Τριουλίδης και ο Γιωργος Ρετσινάς, όλοι σε φοβερή κατάσταση.
Ο σύλλογος του Μπουρνάζου,αν θυμαμαι καλά από όλα τα ονόματα που μου αναφερθηκαν, θα εχει 14-15 αθλητες.
Ενδεικτικά να αναφέρω ότι 5 από το team θα είναι στην +100.
Πιστευω και από τις υπολοιπες πληροφορίες που εχω και ακούγονται,θα ειναι υψηλού επιπεδου αγώνας.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Επειδη είχα ένα παπαρατσι με έστειλε υλικό απο αυτη την συνάντηση κ είπα να το βάλω να ζεσταθει λίγο το κλίμα όλοι είναι σε καταπληκτική κατάσταση ο Γιαννης   ο  Τσουνος έχει κατέβει στα 130 κιλα  σ αυτη τη φωτο

----------


## Dreiko

:03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 
Αυτα ειναι....περιμενουμε με αγωνια τον αγωνα... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Φοβεροι και οι 4, ημουν μπροστά όταν ποζάρισαν, ο Τσούνος ζυγίστηκε και ήταν 129 κιλα.Θηριώδης  :02. Shock:

----------


## Polyneikos

2 φωτογραφίες από τον παπαράτσι που συνεργάζομαι εγω( :01. Mr. Green: ),από την επίσκεψη της Παρασκευης στον Μπουρνάζο

----------


## Dreiko

Προβλεπεται σφαγη σε καποιες κατηγοριες... :03. Bowdown:

----------


## barbell

Να προσθεσω πως πολλη δυνατη θα ειναι και η ομαδα που ετοιμαζει ο Ηλιας Σαρρης απο τη Σκαλα Λακωνιας

----------


## Polyneikos

*Μανώλης Καραμανλάκης*,13 ημερες πρίν από τον αγώνα της IFBB-ΕΟΣΔ.

----------


## barbell

> *Μανώλης Καραμανλάκης*,13 ημερες πρίν από τον αγώνα της IFBB-ΕΟΣΔ.


O Kαραμανλακης εχεις θεση ως στοχο να παρει πισω την καρτα του?Εγω παντως θα θελα να τον βλεπω τωρα σε gprix επαγγελματικα εκει που του αξιζει αλλα δυστυχως κανεις δεν τον βοηθησε να εδραιωθει ως επαγγελαμτιας..Ειλικρινα του ευχομαι οτι καλυτερο γιατι μαζι με τον Μιχαλη ειναι οτι καλυτερο εχει επιδειξει το Ελληνικο bbing της τελευταιας γενιας..Οπως και να χει περασμενα αλλος ενας λογος παντως που δεν χανω τον αγωνα με τιποτα!!

----------


## docmar

Ο Μανωλης,... ειναι αγωνιστικος αθλητης του bb οποτε και δεν μπορει πολυ καιρο να απεχει απο αγωνιστικη σκηνη,...ειναι η ταυτοτητα του.
Η φωτογραφια που ποσταρες αγαπητε συνφορουμιστα, μιας και την εχω βγαλει εγω,...δειχνει τον Μανωλη κουρασμενο μετα απο 45 λεπτα αεροβιας εξάσκησης που εκανε.
Τραβηχτηκε την Παρασκευη που μας περασε,...αν ακομη αυτη την στιγμη ειναι Κυριακη, τραβηχτηκε δυο μερες πριν το απογευμα.
Σημερα μετα απο καποιες αλλαγες-κινησεις που καναμε, ειναι εντυπωσιακα καλυτερος, ζωντανος και με σταθερα θετικη και πολυ καλη ψυχολογια.

Αν κρινω και απο τις πιο πανω φωτογραφιες, το επιπεδο των αθλητων που θα συμμετεχουν ειναι παρα πολυ καλο.
Καλη επιτυχια ολοψυχα σε ολους τους αγωνιζομενους.

Προκαταβολικα μπραβο τους για την τρομερη προσπαθια, τον κοπο,...και την προοδο που καταφεραν.

----------


## Polyneikos

Φίλε Γιώργο δανείζομαι τις φωτογραφίες που ανεβαζεις του Μανώλη,για να ενημερώνω και το άρθρο του αγωνα. :01. Wink: 
Ο Μανώλης δείχνει - όπως πάντα - πολυ εντυπωσιακός και η προετοιμασία σας βάσει σχεδίου και προγραμματισμου  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## papantonisd

:01. Smile:

----------


## NASSER

Καλημέρα σε όλους! Μια εβδομάδα έμεινε...

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

τωρα μ αυτη την φωτο του Μανώλη ομολογω πως μπήκαν τα πράματα στη θεση τους , φαίνετε ξεκάθαρα ότι θα έχει την γνωστη καλή του φόρμα και θα μπεί φωτια στην κατηγορία του και στον αγωνα γενικότερα .
αναμένουμε με ενδιαφέρον τον αγώνα γιατι θα είναι αγώνας με ονόματα δυνατα και ώς γνωστον μια παράσταση χαρακτηρίζετε απο τους πρωταγωνιστες , που στην προκειμένη περίπτωση είναι οι αθλητές που θα συμμετέχουν  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Blast

Κάτι μου λέει ότι αυτήν η επανεμφάνιση θα μείνει αξέχαστη...

----------


## Polyneikos

Τα εισιτήρια του αγώνα θα  διατίθονται απο τα γυμναστήρια *YAVA* ,του Δημήτρη Παπαδογεωργάκη


Με το απόκομμα του εισιτηρίου των αγώνων θα υπάρχει έκπτωση -10% στην ετήσια συνδρομή και δωρο η εγγραφη στα γυμναστηρια YΑVA.

----------


## melenikian

καλυψη θα υπαρχει,τηλεοπτική εννοω ή κανενα link να το δούμε ζωντανό !!

----------


## Polyneikos

> καλυψη θα υπαρχει,τηλεοπτική εννοω ή κανενα link να το δούμε ζωντανό !!


Απ΄οτι γνωρίζω,όχι.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Μια μίνι φωτογράφηση του Σταυρου Τριουλίδη,την πρώτη ημέρα της υδατανθράκωσης, 2 ημέρες πριν από το Πανελλήνιο* :03. Thumb up: 













*υ.γ. Ο συλλογος Διάπλασης του Σπύρου Μπουρνάζου θα συμμετάσχει με 18 αθλητές !!*

----------


## goldenera

Πολύ ωραίος, μου είχε κάνει εντύπωση από τότε που τον είδα από κοντά (στην επίσκεψη του Τζόνι Τζάκσον στην Ελλάδα). Καλή επιτυχία!

----------


## barbell

Επειδη εχω δει τον Τριουλιδη πολλες φορες απο κοντα να επισημανω πως οι φωτογραφιες τον αδικουν..Κιλο προς κιλο νομιζω ειναι ο ποιο ''δουλεμενος'' Ελληνας αθλητης.Classic θα διαγωνιστει η' -90?

----------


## Polyneikos

> Επειδη εχω δει τον Τριουλιδη πολλες φορες απο κοντα να επισημανω πως οι φωτογραφιες τον αδικουν..Κιλο προς κιλο νομιζω ειναι ο ποιο ''δουλεμενος'' Ελληνας αθλητης.Classic θα διαγωνιστει η' -90?


Σιγουρα Classic Bodybuilding + 1.75 γιατι αυτός ειναι στόχος και αν προκύψει κατηγορία Bodybuilding -85 (εχει θεσπιστεί ως κατηγορία ,δεν ξερω αν θα υπάρχουν αθλητές ), γενικά θα ειναι 83-84 κιλα. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

Από έγκυρη πηγή οι συμμετοχές στο πανελλήνιο (δηλώνονται άλλωστε μέρες πριν) είναι περίπου 110 αθλητές!!! Αναλογικά θα έχει και πολλούς θεατές και αξίζει να παραβρεθούμε όλοι σε έναν κορυφαίο αγώνα με υψηλό ανταγωνισμό!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## giannis64

μπουρναζος, τριουλιδης, polyneikos, dreiko. :05. Biceps: 

ολες οι φιρμες μαζι..  ομορφες φωτο παιδια... :08. Toast:

----------


## docmar

Και παλι καλη επιτυχια σε ολους.
θα ειναι το λιγοτερο ενας εντυπωσιακός αγωνας.

Και εμεις ειμαστε κομπλε,...ο Μανωλης ειναι ετοιμος, το δερμα εχει κολησει επανω του και ειναι σε αριστη αγωνιστικη φορμα.
Σε λιγες ωρες ξεκιναμε για Αθηνα.

Οπως παλια......

Ραντευου στον αγωνα,...θα τα πουμε εκει.

----------


## Undercover

Το κλίμα μυρίζει αγώνες από τα παλιά. Ξαφνικά η IFBB μάζεψε πολύ κόσμο...

Ο Τριουλίδης σταθερή αξία, τον γνωρίζουμε σαν αθλητή. Ευχαριστούμε για τις φωτογραφίες.

Σχετικά τη βαριά κατηγορία νομίζω ότι  το όνομα "Καραμανλάκης" από μόνο του είναι πολύ βαρυ πλέον και δύσκολα χάνει τη 1η θέση.

----------


## No Fear

Πολυ ωραιο σωμα ο Τριουλιδης!!!

----------


## Pavlos19

θα ειναι ο Κεφαλιανος αυριο? ξερει κανεις?

----------


## barbell

> θα ειναι ο Κεφαλιανος αυριο? ξερει κανεις?


Δε νομιιζω αν και θα επρεπε αλλα δε φταιει αυτος φυσικα...Τελος παντων καλλιο αργα παρα ποτε ετσι επρεπε να ειναι οι αγωνες της IFBB,καιρος ηταν ειδικα με τοσους καλους Ελληνες αθλητες με προοπτικες για διακρισεις στο εξωτερικο..Εγω παντως θα ειμαι εκει,παιζουν φιλοι και bbers που θαυμαζω(παμε ΛΕΦ!! :03. Bowdown: )

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

Σημερα θα απολαυσουμε εναν απο τους πιο ενδιαφεροντες αγωνες των τελευταιων ετων.Ενα πληθος κορυφαιων αθλητων,μας υποσχονται οτι θα μας χαρισουν αξεχαστες στιγμες.Θα ειναι ενας πραγματικα εππικος αγωνας που θα αφησει εποχη.Σας περιμενουμε ολους

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Πολυ δυνατοι αθλητες + πολλοι αθλητες  = πολυ κοσμος.

----------


## Tolis 1989

Κάτι μου λέει πως θα έχει μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον ο αγώνας σήμερα!. . . :03. Thumb up:

----------


## melenikian

τιποτα φωτογραφιες - αποτελεσματα ?

----------


## Gaspari

:03. Thumb up:   :03. Thumb up:   :03. Thumb up:

----------


## giannis64

Αποτελέσματα σίγουρα θα έχουμε λίγο αργότερα μιας και είναι ακόμη νωρίς και ο αγώνας σε εξέλιξη.


  Υλικό μάλλον από αύριο γιατί τα παιδιά από την ομάδα του φόρουμ που βρίσκονται εκεί, δεν έχουν την δυνατότητα σύνδεσης ιντερνέτ..

  Αποτι μου είπαν polyneikos και dreiko που βρίσκονται εκεί, η έναρξη έχει αργήσει κάπως, αλλά με την πρώτη ευκαιρία θα γίνουν κάποια ποστ με σχόλια και αποτελέσματα.

  Έχει πάντως 105 συμμετοχές αθλητών..

----------


## kostas_m

αν και δεν θα μπορέσω να πάω ...καλή επιτυχία σε όλους από εμένα

----------


## giannis64

Μόλις τώρα πρέπει να τελείωσε ο αγώνας, και *γενικός νικητής* από όσο αναμενόταν, είναι ο *Μανώλης καραμανλακης*.. :08. Toast: 



  Τα υπόλοιπα νέα και φωτογραφικό υλικό θα ανέβουν αργότερα από τον poleinyko kai ton dreiko.

----------


## pavlito10

καραμανλακης και τριουλιδης οι καλυτεροι και δικαιως πηραν τους γενικους τιτλους!
πολυς κοσμος,πολλες συμμετοχες,ωραιος αγωνας

----------


## Polyneikos

Μεγάλος αγώνας,πολλές συμμετοχες,περιπου 100 τις υπολογίζω..
Ο αγώνας αυτός θα συζητιέται για πολλά χρόνια θεωρω.
Ειχε τους καλύτερους αθλητές, από βετεράνους,ταλέντα,φτασμένους και προχωρημένους.
Φυσικά η επάνοδος του Μανώλη Καραμανλάκη μετά απο τις επαγγελματικές παρουσίες του, ανέβαζε τον πήχυ του αγώνα κατά πολύ,καθως ο περισσότερος κόσμος ειχε την "δίψα" να τον ξαναδούν επι σκηνής, οι νεοι που δεν τον είχαν προλάβει και οι παλαιότεροι που τους αρέσει να απολαμβάνουν καλους αθλητές.
Φυσικά ,οι κατηγορίες γεμισαν από πολύ καλους αθλητές οι οποίοι κέρδισαν τις εντυπώσεις.
Υπάρχει πλούσιο υλικό,πανω απο 1000 φωτογραφίες και θα μπουν πολλές ,παρακαλώ για την υπομονή σας.

Ενα μικρό δείγμα,θέλωντας να ευχαριστήσω τον Βαγγέλη για την λήψη τους καθώς και τον Γιάννη Διακογιάννη, ο οποίος με την σχολαστικότητα που τον διακρίνει κράταγε σημειώσεις και θα μας δώσεις πολλες πληροφορίες για τον αγώνα αυτό.

*Η κατηγορία +100








*
*
Οι συγκρίσεις για τον Γενικο Τίτλο, μια φορτισμένη στιγμή για τον Μανώλη Καραμανλάκη που όμως την απόλαυσε,καταλαβαίνωντας από τις αντιδράσεις του...
*






*Μια φωτογραφία με τον Κώστα Σταμάτη, τον άνθρωπο που τον βοήθησε πολύ στην προετοιμασία του*

----------


## pavlito10

polynike γνωριζεις τι επαθε ο τσουνος και αποχωρησε ξαφνικα?
τον θεωρουσα φαβορι για 2η θεση,πισω απο τον καραμανλακη..

----------


## Pavlos19

τα ποδια του τριπολιτσιωτη ειναι μεγαλυτερα και πιο κομμενα απτου καραμανλακη  :02. Shock:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Εγω μίλησα στο τηλέφωνο με τον Γιάννη Τσουνο και είπε ότι ξαφνικά ένιωσε ζαλαδα κ αδυναμία και κάποιοι που τον είδαν είπαν να μην συνεχίσει καλύτερα !! Ήταν σε πολυ καλή κατάσταση πάντως πήρε απόφαση και κατέβηκε αρκετά κιλά απο τα σχεδόν 130 που σχεδίαζε να κατέβει στα 120 και έπαθε κάτι σαν δυσφορία που στο χώρο που βρισκόταν μύριζε έντονα απο τις βαφες που βαφοταν οι αθλητές !! Κρίμα πάντως γιατι είναι πίκρα να κάνει κάποιος προετοιμασία να είναι σε καλή φόρμα και να πάθει τέτοια πλάκα !!

----------


## barbell

Aλλη μια πολλη ωραια εμπειρια..Εγω προσωπικα επαθα πλακα με τον Καραμανλακη,φερθηκε σαν επαγγελματιας,"υπεφερε'' και ηρθε στο 100% ενω στο επιπεδο που ειναι θα μπορουσε να κατεβει και στο 90% και να το παρει..Εδω θα πω και αυτο που σχολιαστηκε απο ολους τους θεατες σχεδον,περα και απο τον Τσουνο που εδωσε το 100% και του αξιζε η 2η θεση(ελπιζω να ειναι καλα το παλικαρι :03. Thumb up: )καποια αλλα μεγαλα ονοματα κατεβηκαν σε φαση ογκου χωρις να καταβαλουν καμια ιδιαιτερη προσπαθεια..Ωραιες οι μαζες και το μελλον λαμπρο υπερλαμπρο ομως το να μη χωριζει το κατω μερος του στηθους απο την κοιλια δειχνει μη ιδιατερη διαιτα,μην ακουσω κανα τρελλο δεν του πηγε καλα η υδατανθρακωση και τετοια..Μιλαμε για μαγουλακια...Και εδω να πω πως δε μιλαμε για gp αλλα για το πανελληνιο της ΕΟΣΔ..Σε γενικες γραμμες για οτι ειχε διαφημιστει ως τωρα δεν ηταν και κανα τρελλο επιπεδο με μαχες φωτια..Ηταν ο καλυτερος αγωνας της ΙFBB μετα απο πολλα χρονια,ναι και απο τι φαινεται και ο καλυτερος για φετος ομως εχω παρακολουθησει πολυ δραματικοτερες μαχες.Να κλεισω πως χαρηκα πολυ τις γυναικες,συγχαρητηρια στον Τακη(masters)του αξιζε και ειναι ενα φοβερο ατομο που εχει περασει πολλα τελευταια..Ο Καραμανλακης θεος,ο καλυτερος Τσουνος εως τωρα κριμα πολυ κριμα να μην χαρει τον αγωνα του..Ο Τριουλιδης σταθερη αξια αλλα στασιμος(εχει πιασει το απολυτο προφανως..)Ο Αττιλακος πολυ ωραιος,νομιζω του αξιζε κατι καλυτερο γιατι ηταν ''αγωνιστικος'',ο Τριπωλιτσιωτης με εξαιρεση το στηθος εχει πιασει τρελλα επιπεδα δεν ηταν condition αγωνιστικο αυτο ομως,ηθελε 2-3 εβδομαδες ακομα...Ο Ρετσινας πολυ ομορφος,κατι πρεπει να διορθωσει αμεσα ομως..Γενικα πολυ ωραιος αγωνας και μεγαλυτερη μου χαρα ο Λεφτερης που μπορει να μην αγωνιστηκε αλλα φαινεται πως εχει ανεβει πολυ(ξερει κανεις που και ποτε θα κατεβει?)

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Ενας αγωνας με πολυ συμετοχη κ με πολυ καλο επιπεδο . Ο Καραμανλακης βεβαια εδωσε αλλη διασταση ,λες κ ηρθε κατευθειαν απο το Ολυμπια ,δεν εχω δει ποτε αλλον Ελληνα απο κοντα σε τετοιο επιπεδο να διαγωνιζεται.
Η οργανωση ηταν πολυ καλη με  μελετημενη τη καθε λεπτομερεια αλλα διαδικαστικα δεν μου αρεσαν δυο σημεια.
Βραβευση της εξαδας ,κ ατομικο ποζαρισμα αυτης. Φυσικα δεν ηταν δυνατον να ποζαρουν ολοι γιατι ακομη εκει θα ημασταν :01. Razz:  ,αλλα κ να μην δουμε κανενα ατομικο ποζαρισμα δεν λεει!
Τρια μεταλιακια ακομη στην καθε κατηγορια δεν νομιζω να ηταν μεγαλο προβλημα ,αυτο το απλο μεταλιακι μπορει να εβλεπε στο σπιτι του ο 4ος η ο 5ος η ο 6ος και να του εδινε την ψυχολογικη ωθηση να αγωνιστει κ του χρονου. Και μιλαμε για αθλητες εκτος τριαδος πολυ καλους κ πολυ κοντα μεταξυ τους.
Για κρισεις αποτελεσματων μετα την παρουσιαση του αγωνα.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Πριν μπουν  ομαδικά οι πολλές φωτογραφίες, επειδη ξέρω ότι πολλά μελη και αναγνωστες εχουν την αγωνία για να δουν φωτο από όλες τις κατηγορίες ,θα ξεκινήσω με ενα μινι φωτο ποτ-πουρί...

*Η πρώτη κατηγορία του αγώνα,περιελάμβανε μια συμμετοχή με πολύ-πολύ μελλον,στις γυναικείες κατηγορίες.. :01. Mr. Green: 
Αν φανταστείτε ότι είναι και ανιψιά της Ελένης Κρητικοπουλου, θα έχει και την αναλογη καθοδήγηση..
Ειναι η δεσποινις Γκολιά, η κόρη του φίλου Γκολιά Χρήστου , η οποία έκανε τις υποχρεωτικές πόζες με φοβερό στυλ  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## vaggan

εχω μεινει αφωνος με τον τριπολιτσιωτη που εχει φοβερα διαχωρισμενα και τεραστια ποδια αλλα τα χαλαει στην περιοχη της κοιλιας και με τον αττιλακο παλι για τα φοβερα ποδια αλλα θελει βελτιωση στα χερια..ο καραμανλακης φοβερος κορμος αλλα στα ποδια δεν νοειται να ειναι πισω απο δυο ερασσιτεχνες στα ποδια ειδικα σε μυικοτητα

----------


## barbell

> Ενας αγωνας με πολυ συμετοχη κ με πολυ καλο επιπεδο . Ο Καραμανλακης βεβαια εδωσε αλλη διασταση ,λες κ ηρθε κατευθειαν απο το Ολυμπια ,δεν εχω δει ποτε αλλον Ελληνα απο κοντα σε τετοιο επιπεδο να διαγωνιζεται.
> Η οργανωση ηταν πολυ καλη με  μελετημενη τη καθε λεπτομερεια αλλα διαδικαστικα δεν μου αρεσαν δυο σημεια.
> Βραβευση της εξαδας ,κ ατομικο ποζαρισμα αυτης. Φυσικα δεν ηταν δυνατον να ποζαρουν ολοι γιατι ακομη εκει θα ημασταν ,αλλα κ να μην δουμε κανενα ατομικο ποζαρισμα δεν λεει!
> Τρια μεταλιακια ακομη στην καθε κατηγορια δεν νομιζω να ηταν μεγαλο προβλημα ,αυτο το απλο μεταλιακι μπορει να εβλεπε στο σπιτι του ο 4ος η ο 5ος η ο 6ος και να του εδινε την ψυχολογικη ωθηση να αγωνιστει κ του χρονου. Και μιλαμε για αθλητες εκτος τριαδος πολυ καλους κ πολυ κοντα μεταξυ τους.
> Για κρισεις αποτελεσματων μετα την παρουσιαση του αγωνα.


Ναι ρε συ Χρηστο εχεις απολυτο δικιο σε αυτο που λες..Εμεις καναμε τοσα χιλιομετρα και ταλαιπωρηθηκαμε και ο φιλος μου δεν εμαθε καν τη θεση πηρε.Βαση comparison υπολογισαμε 4-5ος,σιγουρα εξαδα αλλα..και ουτε ενα μεταλλιο..κατα τα αλλα πολυ καλος αγωνας γενικα και το ξαναλεω ο Καραμανλακης ηταν καταπληκτικος ''pro level''.Οσο αναφορα την διοργανωση ηταν σχετικα καλη και η διεξαγωγη ομαλη.

----------


## Polyneikos

Μια φρέσκια κατηγορία της διεθνούς IFBB, η Men Athletic Fitness,στην οποία συμπεριλαμβανόταν και ελξεις στο μονόζυγο και βυθίσεις στο δίζυγο

----------


## barbell

> τα ποδια του τριπολιτσιωτη ειναι μεγαλυτερα και πιο κομμενα απτου καραμανλακη


Απιστευτα ποδια και μαζες :03. Bowdown: αλλα υπερβαλλλεις οχι πιο κομμενα απο του Καραμανλακη...ειπαμε...

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos

Επίσης μια νεόφερτη κατηγορία στην ΙFBB, η Men Physique

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

Θα ξεκινησω τα σχολια μου απο την θυγατερα του Χρηστου Γκολια,η οποια απεσπασε τα δυνατοτερα χειροκροτηματα που εχω ακουσει ποτε.Ειχε απιστευτα εκφραστικες κινησεις, γεγονος που το αποδιδω σε καποιο εμφυτο ταλεντο που διαθετει ,αλλα προφανως και στην πολυ καλη δασκαλα και θεια της, Ελενη Κρητικοπουλου.
Στενοχωρηθηκα πολυ για τον Γιαννη  Τσουνο, διοτι ειχε κανει πολυ σκληρη προετοιμασια. Ηταν τεραστιος και στεγνος.Λογω του ηρακλειου σκελετου του μπορει να βαλει και αλλους μυς επανω του, και τοτε θα ειναι ετοιμος για διεθνη επαγγελματικα γκραν πρι της IFBB.
Ο Χρηστος1961 εχει κανει σωστη παρατηρηση για το ζητημα της καταταξης των τριων μονο αθλητων της καθε κατηγοριας.Βεβαια χρειαζομαστε και την τοποθετιση της ομοσπονδιας για να μιλησουμε με σιγουρια.
Ο φιλος μου ο Vaggan εγραψε για τα ποδια του Μανωλη δυο λογια.Παντου ο Μανωλης χαρακτηριζεται απο βαθιες τομες στη γραμμωση του.Σαν χαραδρες.Στους τετρακεφαλους του ειδικα,αυτο ισχυει ακομα εντονοτερα.Ομως αυτα ειναι γνωμες και φυσικο ειναι να εχουμε διαφωνιες.Απο τη στιγμη που συζηταμε ομορφα και πολιτισμενα,μακαρι να υπαρχουν πολλες διαφωνιες για να εχουμε και θεματα συζητησεως.
Ο Τριπολιτσιωτης ηταν η απιστευτη εκπληξη του αγωνα.
Στο Men athletic fitness η καταταξη ηταν 3ος το 14,2ος το 12 και 1ος το 13.Ο νικητης διεθετε πολυ προσεκτικες ρηλαξ ποζες.
Στο Classic BB Εφηβων,καθοριστικο ρολο επεξε η συμμετρια.Το 6 βγηκε 3ος,το 2 με την πολυ ζωντανη μαζα του ηλθε 2ος,και 1ος το 5 συνδιαζοντας πολλα καλα στοιχεια σε επαρκες επιπεδο.Ολοι οι συμμετεχοντες ηταν καλοδιαιτωμενοι και ετοιμοι για αγωνες.Λιγο να προσεξουν τις ποζες τους διοτι σε αυτη τη κατηγορια ειναι ευκολο να παρουσιαζονται κενα σε διαφορα σημεια του σωματος.

----------


## barbell

> εχω μεινει αφωνος με τον τριπολιτσιωτη που εχει φοβερα διαχωρισμενα και τεραστια ποδια αλλα τα χαλαει στην περιοχη της κοιλιας και με τον αττιλακο παλι για τα φοβερα ποδια αλλα θελει βελτιωση στα χερια..ο καραμανλακης φοβερος κορμος αλλα στα ποδια δεν νοειται να ειναι πισω απο δυο ερασσιτεχνες στα ποδια ειδικα σε μυικοτητα


Απο τις φωτο ετσι φαινεται αλλα πιστεψε με απο κοντα απλα ηταν το μονο σημειο που συγκρινονταν μαζι του και παλι ο Μανωλης ηταν ενα κλικ παραπανω καθως ηταν πολυ πιο κομμενος,ισως ειναι και το ιδιαιτερο σχημα τους που δινει αυτη την εντυπωση.Σωστα παρατηρεις για την κοιλια του Τριπολιτσιωτη και το στηθος ειχε πολυ νερο,απλα ηθελε λιγη παραπανω διαιτα αλλα μιλαμε για τρομερες προδιαγραφες και πολυ λαμπρο μελλον,εντυπωσιαστηκα απλα προτιμουσα τον Αττιλακο 2ο καθως ειχε πολυ καλυτερο condition.Απλα αποψη μου παντα,γενικοτερα παντως η κριτικη ηταν αντικειμενικη και ο αγωνας μου αφησε πολυ καλες εντυπωσεις...

----------


## MakPriest

έχω χάσει επεισόδια μου φαίνεται... :01. Unsure:  ο Σιδηρόπουλος δεν πήρε μέρος τελικά ?????

----------


## barbell

> έχω χάσει επεισόδια μου φαίνεται... ο Σιδηρόπουλος δεν πήρε μέρος τελικά ?????


Δυστυχως οχι και αν σκεφτεις πως ταξιδεψα γι'αυτο περισσοτερο.Ηταν εκει παντως σε πολλη καλη κατασταση ενω φαινεται καθαρα πως εχει προσθεσει μυικοτητα στα σωστα σημεια.Ελπιζω να τον δουμε συντομα να παιζει

----------


## pizzass

το εξης ερωτημα..που ειναι η fitness εφηβων οεο ??

----------


## Polyneikos

> το εξης ερωτημα..που ειναι η fitness εφηβων οεο ??


Δεν υπάρχει fitness εφήβων στην ΙFBB, οεοοοο;;;
Την Classic Bodybuilding εννοείς ,εχει μπει ήδη. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## pizzass

There are two categories in junior men’s world-level bodybuilding competition,
currently as follows:
a. Lightweight: Up to and incl. 75 Kg.
b. Heavyweight: Over 75 kg.

Αυτο απο την επισημη σελιδα της ΕΟΣΔ. Δεν εννοω οτι δεν ανεβηκε εννοω οτι δεν εγινε ποτε διαχωρισμος. Παντως απ οτι θυμαμαι ουτε περυσι στη Θεσσ/νικη εγινε οποτε φανταζομαι εννοει για μεγαλυτερους αγωνες (world-level)  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

> το εξης ερωτημα..που ειναι η *fitness εφηβων* οεο ??


Αρχικά μιλας για fitness ,που όντως δεν υπάρχει.




> Δεν υπάρχει fitness εφήβων στην ΙFBB, οεοοοο;;;
> Την Classic Bodybuilding εννοείς ,εχει μπει ήδη.





> There are two categories in *junior men’s world-level bodybuilding* competition,
> currently as follows:
> a. Lightweight: Up to and incl. 75 Kg.
> b. Heavyweight: Over 75 kg.
> 
> Αυτο απο την επισημη σελιδα της ΕΟΣΔ. Δεν εννοω οτι δεν ανεβηκε εννοω οτι δεν εγινε ποτε διαχωρισμος. Παντως απ οτι θυμαμαι ουτε περυσι στη Θεσσ/νικη εγινε οποτε φανταζομαι εννοει για μεγαλυτερους αγωνες (world-level)


Eδω μιλάς για bodybuilding  :01. Unsure:

----------


## billy89

Πολύ ωραία διοργάνωση, άξιζε τις 16 ώρες ταξίδι από και προς Θεσσαλονίκη! Το κακό για μένα είναι ότι επειδή έχει πάρα πολλές κατηγορίες και είχε και μερικά έξτρα όπως ζούμπα και καράτε, όταν βγήκαν τα βαριά χαρτιά στη σκηνή είχαμε ήδη ψοφήσει!

Ο Τριπολιτσιώτης πραγματικά έκπληξη, τον είχαμε δίπλα μας στο βάψιμο και όταν έμαθα ότι ήταν junior έπαθα πλάκα! Πάρα πολύς όγκος, στα 107 κιλά κατέβηκε. Όντως δεν είχε τόσο φοβερή κατάσταση αλλά το εφήβων το πήρε για πλάκα και αν δεν υπήρχαν τόσο βαριά ονόματα χτυπούσε και το overall!

Αυτό που λέτε για τα πόδια, καμία σχέση με τον Καραμανλάκη, η φωτο που ανέβηκε αδικεί μάλλον δεν τα πατάει γιατί ειδικά από τα πόδια φαινόταν η διαφορά τους ο Καραμανλάκης είχε βαθιά κοψίματα και κόντρες παντού μόλις τα πατούσε παθαίναμε πλάκα ο μικρός δε μπορούσε να τον χτυπήσει στα πόδια είχε μόνο καλό μέγεθος.

Τέλος θα το πω γιατί θα σκάσω, η εοσδ σε μερικές κατηγορίες δε μας τα λέει καλά, διώχνει τους αθλητές με αυτά τα αποτελέσματα. Αυτά.

----------


## pizzass

Ναι εχεις δικιο μπερδευτηκα απο τις ονομασιες...με τον ορο fitness εννοουσα -75kg...περα απο τις ονομασιες αυτο που ηθελα να επισημανω ηταν οτι δν εγινε κανενας διαχωρισμος στα junior

----------


## listen your body

Παιδια συγχαρητηρια σε ολους τους διαγωνιζομενους..
Αντε βαλτε μας και φωτο απο τις θπολοιπεσ κατηγοριες για οσουν δεν μπορουσαμε να ειμαστε εκει  :01. Smile: 
Περιμενουμε .....  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## barbell

> Πολύ ωραία διοργάνωση, άξιζε τις 16 ώρες ταξίδι από και προς Θεσσαλονίκη! Το κακό για μένα είναι ότι επειδή έχει πάρα πολλές κατηγορίες και είχε και μερικά έξτρα όπως ζούμπα και καράτε, όταν βγήκαν τα βαριά χαρτιά στη σκηνή είχαμε ήδη ψοφήσει!
> 
> Ο Τριπολιτσιώτης πραγματικά έκπληξη, τον είχαμε δίπλα μας στο βάψιμο και όταν έμαθα ότι ήταν junior έπαθα πλάκα! Πάρα πολύς όγκος, στα 107 κιλά κατέβηκε. Όντως δεν είχε τόσο φοβερή κατάσταση αλλά το εφήβων το πήρε για πλάκα και αν δεν υπήρχαν τόσο βαριά ονόματα χτυπούσε και το overall!
> 
> Αυτό που λέτε για τα πόδια, καμία σχέση με τον Καραμανλάκη, η φωτο που ανέβηκε αδικεί μάλλον δεν τα πατάει γιατί ειδικά από τα πόδια φαινόταν η διαφορά τους ο Καραμανλάκης είχε βαθιά κοψίματα και κόντρες παντού μόλις τα πατούσε παθαίναμε πλάκα ο μικρός δε μπορούσε να τον χτυπήσει στα πόδια είχε μόνο καλό μέγεθος.
> 
> Τέλος θα το πω γιατί θα σκάσω, η εοσδ σε μερικές κατηγορίες δε μας τα λέει καλά, διώχνει τους αθλητές με αυτά τα αποτελέσματα. Αυτά.


Βασικα εγω ξενερωσα με ενα παιδι απο τη Λαρισσα,θαμπο με πολυ κακο βαψιμο και κομμενο στηθος,βγηκε 3αδα σε 2κατηγοριες ενω ειχα την εντυπωση πως θα πρεπε να ναι προς το τελος,απο κει και περα δεν ειδα καποια τρανταχτη αδικια το αντιθετο,στην masters πχ ο Τακης με τον Βασσαλο ηταν πολυ κοντα κ ολοι ειχαμε την ενμτυπωση πως λογο και ονοματος θα το επαιρνε ο Βασσαλος,εγινε το αντιθετο ομως και γενικα δικαια ηταν τα αποτελεσματα

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## mens sana

Ο Τσούνος δεν ανέβηκε καθόλου στη σκηνή;

----------


## Polyneikos

> Ο Τσούνος δεν ανέβηκε καθόλου στη σκηνή;


Ανέβηκε στην σκηνή και έκανε comparison με όλη την κατηγορία,θα μπουν φωτογραφίες,λίγο υπομονή.Ηταν και αυτός σε φοβερή κατάσταση  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> Ο Τσούνος δεν ανέβηκε καθόλου στη σκηνή;


Αναφερθηκε πιο πανω , ανεβηκε κ ηταν σε πολυ καλη κατασταση μαλιστα ,επιβλητικος οπως παντα κ πιο ''καθαρος'' με σωστο μαυρισμα ,αλλα αισθανθηκε καποια δυσφορια κ δυστηχως αποχωρησε.

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos

*Εδω κάνω μια μικρή παύση και σε λίγο θα ανέβουν όλες οι αντρικές κατηγορίες ΒΒ
(Juniors, Masters,-80, -90, - 100, + 100 & OVERALL)

Σχόλια και παρελειπόμενα, αφου ανεβάσω το υλικο εγω με τον Βαγγελη (Dreiko ) που έκανε την επρισσοτερη δουλεια χθες και τον ευχαριστω*  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> *Εδω κάνω μια μικρή παύση και σε λίγο θα ανέβουν όλες οι αντρικές κατηγορίες ΒΒ
> (Juniors, Masters,-80, -90, - 100, + 100 & OVERALL)
> 
> Σχόλια και παρελειπόμενα, αφου ανεβάσω το υλικο εγω με τον Βαγγελη (Dreiko ) που έκανε την επρισσοτερη δουλεια χθες και τον ευχαριστω*


Eνταξει Κωστα μπορεις να κανεις κ ενα διαλειμμα να ''τσιμπησεις'' κ κατι :01. Razz:  ,εξαλου η ροη του υλικου που ανεβαζεις ειναι καταιγιστκη :01. Wink:  :03. Clap:

----------


## docmar

Δειχνει απειρια και ειναι αποδεκτο απο εμενα τουλαχιστο, καθως επεισης μπορω να το κατανοω αυτο,... το να βγαζει συμπερασμα ξεκαθαρο και αφοριστικό, τοσο ευκολα καποιος, μονο μεσα απο φωτογραφιες για κατι που δεν παρακολουθησε δια ζωσης ......
Δεν θα πω κατι περισοτερο για αυτο, κανοντας μεγαλη προσπαθια να παραμεινω ευγενικος και δειχνοντας προς το forum σεβασμο.

Απο την αλλη, θελω να ευχαριστήσω θερμα τον φιλο μου πρωτα και τρομερο αθλητη Καραμανλακη, για την προσπαθεια που εκανε και την τρομερη καταπονηση στην οποια δεχθηκε να υποβληθει, ετσι ωστε να εχει μια αξιοπρεπη πρωτα, και εντυπωσιακου επιπεδου εμφανιση, σε ενα παννεληνιο προταθλημα, αναμεσα σε πραγματικα πολυ καλους αθλητες, μεγαλα ταλεντα και αξιο συναγωνισμο.

Η αληθεια ειναι οτι χρειαστηκε πολλες φορες να κανουμε αλλαγες πλευσης και πορείας, προσπαθοντας να επιτυχουμε αυτο το εξαιρετο αποτελεσμα,....για ακομη μια φορα δικαιωθηκαμε απο την εμφανιση, την επιτυχια και την αγαπη και τον θαυμασμο του κοσμου.   

Αυτα ασχετως επιτυχιας, επιβαρυνουν παντα τον αθλητη, που οταν δεν ειναι νεος, αποκτα μομεντουμ και λογω αδρανειας, δυσκολα πραγματοποιει τις ζητουμενες αλλαγες.

Ο πρωταθλητης φαινεται σε τετοιες περιστασεις ομως,..ας μη γελοιομαστε,...και ο Μανωλης εχει καδρια και μυαλο πρωταθλητη στα ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ.

Δεν ειναι λιγες οι φορες, που επαγγελματικες συνδιαλλαγες, μπορουν και εμπεριεχουν εκτιμηση, σεβασμο και αριστα αποτελεσματα,...αυτο ισως να συμβαινει αναμεσα σε αθλητη και προπονητη καποιες λιγες μαλλον φορες.

Οταν δυο ανθρωπους τους ενωνει και τους συνδεει ομως, οχι επαγγελματικη επαφη, αλλα πραγματικη και βαθια μακροχρονη φιλια, αλληλοσεβασμος, η υπαρξη αγαπης για το ιδιο απιστευτα σκληρο αθλημα και ταυτοχρονα συνυπαρχουν, απεριοριστες γνωσεις, ο ανθρωπος με το ματι μικροσκοπιο που ειναι σε θεση να τις τιθασευσει, τρομερο ταλεντο απο την πλευρα του αθλητη, προσπαθια και δουλεια που ξεπερνα κατα πολυ το μεγαλο ταλεντο,..........τοτε δεν μπορει να υπαρχει ποτε αμφιβολια για το αποτελεσμα.-


ΥΓ χαρηκα πολυ για ολους οσους γνωρισα απο κοντα, για ολους οσους ξαναειδα και χαρηκα ακομη περισοτερο βλεποντας την αγαπη, τον θαυμασμο και την αναγνωριση απο ολο το κοινο για το Μανωλη.

----------


## Polyneikos

> Δειχνει απειρια και ειναι αποδεκτο απο εμενα τουλαχιστο, καθως επεισης μπορω να το κατανοω αυτο,... το να βγαζει συμπερασμα ξεκαθαρο και αφοριστικό, τοσο ευκολα καποιος, μονο μεσα απο φωτογραφιες για κατι που δεν παρακολουθησε δια ζωσης ......
> Δεν θα πω κατι περισοτερο για αυτο, κανοντας μεγαλη προσπαθια να παραμεινω ευγενικος και δειχνοντας προς το forum σεβασμο.
> 
> Απο την αλλη, θελω να ευχαριστήσω θερμα τον φιλο μου πρωτα και τρομερο αθλητη Καραμανλακη, για την προσπαθεια που εκανε και την τρομερη καταπονηση στην οποια δεχθηκε να υποβληθει, ετσι ωστε να εχει μια αξιοπρεπη πρωτα, και εντυπωσιακου επιπεδου εμφανιση, σε ενα παννεληνιο προταθλημα, αναμεσα σε πραγματικα πολυ καλους αθλητες, μεγαλα ταλεντα και αξιο συναγωνισμο.
> 
> Η αληθεια ειναι οτι χρειαστηκε πολλες φορες να κανουμε αλλαγες πλευσης και πορείας, προσπαθοντας να επιτυχουμε αυτο το εξαιρετο αποτελεσμα,....για ακομη μια φορα δικαιωθηκαμε απο την εμφανιση, την επιτυχια και την αγαπη και τον θαυμασμο του κοσμου.   
> 
> Αυτα ασχετως επιτυχιας, επιβαρυνουν παντα τον αθλητη, που οταν δεν ειναι νεος, αποκτα μομεντουμ και λογω αδρανειας, δυσκολα πραγματοποιει τις ζητουμενες αλλαγες.
> 
> ...


Πολύ ώριμη και εύστοχη η τοποθέτηση σου,χαρηκα που μιλησαμε και γνωριστήκαμε και  από κοντα.
Και όπως ανέφερες σωστά χθές, στόχος επετεύχθη...
Μια φωτογραφία αφιερωμένη στο δυνατό δίδυμο προπονητή-αθλητή :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

*Men Physique
*
Δωδεκα καλογυμνασμενοι αθλητες ,με ιδιαιτερα προσεγμενο τον προσδιορισμο τους, εδωσαν τη μαχη τους.Αρκετοι διεθεταν αξιοσημειωτη φυσικη συμμετρια και καλος.Τα γενετικα τους προσοντα ,θυμιζουν ανθρωπους που κανουν σταδιοδρομια στο modeling.Φυσικα,εμεις ειδαμε αθλητες που καλλιεργησαν σωματα Πανελληνιου αγωνιστικου επιπεδου.




Τριτος με το νουμερο 30 ενας αθλητης με αιχμηρη καλοσχηματισμενη οψη,δευτερος το νουμερο 75 με χαρακτηριστικους ατσαλινους κοιλιακους,και πρωτος το 13,ενας πανευτυχης αθλητης αφου ηταν νικητης και στο Men Athletic Fitness.
Επιτρεψτε μου και ενα εκτος θεματος σχολιο.Το ψηλο παλικαρι με το κιτρινο σορτ,αν δεν ασχολειται ηδη με το modeling ,θα μπορουσε να πετυχει πολλα σε αυτο το χωρο,αν φυσικα τον ενδιεφερε.Παντως και σαν αθλητης ειναι εντυπωσιακος.

----------


## docmar

Δεν θα ηθελα να παραλειψω να μεταφερω τα συγχαρητηρια μου σε ολους οσους συμμετείχαν,...και περισοτερο στους εξαιρετους και με πολυ ψηλο επιπεδο αθλητες.

Τριπολιτσιώτης,....Αττιλακος,....Τσουνος, εκαναν αισθηση,...πολυ γερες εμφανισεις.

Λυπηθηκα που δεν καταφερε να συνεχισει ο Τσουνος,...χωρις να γνωριζω ακριβως τι συνεβει εχω να πω οτι, δυστυχως η και ευτυχως, οι ισορροπιες ειναι πολυ λεπτες και ευκολα χανονται,...τιποτε δεν πρεπει απο τους θεατες και υποστηρικτες του αγωνιστικου bb να λαμβανεται ως δεδομενο.

Συγχαρητηρια στον φιλο μου και νικητη της -80 Σωκρατη Κουκουλη απο την Λαρισα,...κρυσταλινος γρανιτης ειναι η συνταγη της επιτυχιας.

Μπραβο,..συγχαρητηρια για τον κοπο και την προοδο σας,...να ειστε ολοι καλα και γεροι.

----------


## Dreiko



----------


## Dreiko



----------


## sAVAZz

no44 qlimax η καπως ετσι απο το φορυμ δν ειναι?

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

ναι αυτος ειναι

----------


## Dreiko



----------


## Dreiko



----------


## Polyneikos

ΧΑΜΟΣ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ!ΒΑΛΕ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΕς ΒΑΓΓΕΛΗ  :03. Clap:

----------


## Dreiko

> *
> Σχόλια και παρελειπόμενα, αφου ανεβάσω το υλικο εγω με τον Βαγγελη (Dreiko ) που έκανε την επρισσοτερη δουλεια χθες και τον ευχαριστω*


Να σαι καλα Κωστα μου! :08. Toast: 




> ΧΑΜΟΣ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ!ΒΑΛΕ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΕς ΒΑΓΓΕΛΗ


Ερχεταιιιιιι..... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Dreiko



----------


## amateur666

πολυ ωραια ατμοσφαιρα χτες στο γηπεδο στα  μελίσσια...
ο τριπολιτσιωτης κ καραμανλακης ηταν πολυ καλοι ....

Μοναδικο παραπονο ειναι οτι αρχισε με μια 1ωρα καθυστερηση αν θυμάμαι καλα.....και γενικα μεχρι να βγει η 100+...περασαν πολλες ωρες..Προσωπικα πεθανα απο την πεινα μεχρι π κατεβηκα και  στο  γηπεδο να παρω καμια μπαρα πρωτεινης γιατι δεν την παλευα  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Dreiko



----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Στην κατηγορια Bodybuilding -90kg νομιζω εγινε η πιο δυνατη κ αμφιροπη μαχη απο πολυ καλους αθλητες.
Διαφωνω ομως προσωπικα για τα αποτελεσματα της τριαδας ,ας βραβευοτανε ομως η εξαδα κ ας διαφωνουσα περισσοτερο δεν πειραζει :01. Razz:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Τρομερος ο Μανωλης :03. Clap:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown: 

η τελευταια φωτο ειναι αυτο που λεμε "μια εικονα 1000 λεξεις".... :01. Wink:

----------


## sAVAZz

υπηρχε καποιο χρηματικο επα8λο στον αγωνα αυτο????

----------


## Muscleboss

Βαγγέλη και Κώστα ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολυ για το εξαιρετικό φωτογραφικό υλικό. Μας βάλατε στην 1η θέση του αγώνα. Περιμένουμε αναλυτικά σχόλια στη συνέχεια και ρεπορτάζ. Πολλά φτάνουν στα αυτιά μας και είμαι βέβαιος ότι η συζητηση αυτή θα έχει μεγάλη συνέχεια...

Συγχαρητήρια στους νικητές αλλά και σε όλους τους αθλητές που πηραν μέρος σε ένα πραγματικά μεγάλο αγώνα για τα ελληνικά δεδομένα.  :03. Clap:

----------


## billy89

> Στην κατηγορια Bodybuilding -90kg νομιζω εγινε η πιο δυνατη κ αμφιροπη μαχη απο πολυ καλους αθλητες.
> Διαφωνω ομως προσωπικα για τα αποτελεσματα της τριαδας ,ας βραβευοτανε ομως η εξαδα κ ας διαφωνουσα περισσοτερο δεν πειραζει


Επιτέλους κάποιος που το σχολίασε! Σφαγή έγινε σε αυτή την κατηγορία, όσο για το νικητή, αν μπορεί κάποιος να μου εξηγήσει από που κι ως που...

----------


## Menios Ser1985

> Επιτέλους κάποιος που το σχολίασε! Σφαγή έγινε σε αυτή την κατηγορία, όσο για το νικητή, αν μπορεί κάποιος να μου εξηγήσει από που κι ως που...


Το κεφάλι ψηλά και συνεχίζουμε φίλε μου!!! :02. Welcome:

----------


## pizzass

θα συμφωνησω οτι περα απο την τιτανομαχια στη "μεγαλη" κατηγορια στη -90 οι αθλητες ηταν ολοι σε πολυ καλη φορμα, πολλοι με μικρες διαφορες μεταξυ τους. πραγματικη στηθος με στηθος μαχη που λεμε ! θα ηθελα να δω και αλλες φωτο φαινεται πως ηταν δυσκολη η δουλεια των κριτων! οσο για τον/τους νικητη/ες ισως να ηθελα και καποιους αλλους να διακριθουν (πιστευω οτι αξιζαν δηλαδη) αλλα οπως ειπα ηταν σκληρη μαχη και σιγουρα οι κριτες κατι θα ειδαν παραπανω !

----------


## Ariel

> Στην κατηγορια Bodybuilding -90kg νομιζω εγινε η πιο δυνατη κ αμφιροπη μαχη απο πολυ καλους αθλητες.
> Διαφωνω ομως προσωπικα για τα αποτελεσματα της τριαδας ,ας βραβευοτανε ομως η εξαδα κ ας διαφωνουσα περισσοτερο δεν πειραζει


+φωνω μαζι σου...διαφωνω με κριτηρια... :01. Unsure:

----------


## vaggan

μην μου πειτε οτι βγηκε το νουμερο 50 πρωτο σε αυτη την κατηγορια? :02. Shock: η το 52 η το 49 θα επρεπε να κερδισει την κατηγορια οσο για το κυριο docmar δεν καταλαβαινω ειδα οτι τα ποδια του καραμανλακη ειναι πισω σε σχεση με τον κορμο του να μην το πω?και ο τσουνος και ο τριπολιτσιωτης και ο αττιλακος εχουν ανωτερα ποδια ενω ειναι ερασσιτεχνες και οχι επαγγελματιες σε ολες τις φωτο αυτο βλεπω δεν ειναι αναγκη να εκνευριζομαστε χωρις λογο τρεφω μεγαλο σεβασμο στον μανωλη καραμανλακη αλλα τα ποδια του πρεπει να βελτιωθουν αν σκεφτεται επαγγελματικη σκηνη

----------


## docmar

Σε καμια περιπτωση δεν θα εκνευριζομουν ακουγοντας η διαβαζοντας σχολια με τα οποια δεν θα συμφωνουσα.
Ποσο περισοτερο με σχολια που εχουν μεγαλη δοση χιουμορ, και καμια επαφη με την πραγματικοτητα.

Εχω αισθηση του χιουμορ και παντα το εκτιμω.

Μεγαλυτερο χιουμορ ανιχνευω πολλες φορες, οταν καποιος μεταφεροντας μας την απο μακρυα και φωτογραφιες μονο, διαμορφούμενη αποψη του, μας την μεταφερει με τροπο τετοιο, σαν να ειναι αδιαμφισβήτητη,....κατι σαν,..αξιωματικη.

Επισης εξαιρετο χιουμορ κανει κανεις, οταν παρουσιαζεται ειδημων, να συμβουλευει εναν απο τους δυο κορυφαιους ελληνες body builders τι χρειαζεται και τι οχι, τι του λειπει και τι οχι,... προκειμενου να κανει καριερα επαγγελματια στο εξωτερικο. 

Πραγματικα το εκτιμω το χιουμορ.

Τελος γινεσαι προσωπικος αναφερομενος σε μενα αγαπητε συφορουμιστα vaggan,..με αυτο δεν βοηθας καθολου την επικοδομητικη συζητηση,...ποσο μαλλον οταν σε κανενα post μου δεν αναφερθηκα σε κανεναν συγκεκριμενα, φυσικα ουτε και σε σενα. 
Πιο πανω εγραψα κατι που ειναι ξεκαθαρο και αδιαμφισβήτητο,..και αντιλαμβανομαι οτι κατι τετοιο μπορει να κανει αρκετους να μυγιαστουν.

----------


## Madd_Chadd

Ωραιος αγωνας με υψηλο επιπεδο bodybuilding για ελλαδα και με πολλες συμμετοχες  :03. Clap: ,τα αρνητικα δε θα τα γραψω γιατι ξερω τι δε μου αρεσε και δε παιζει να αλλάξει κάτι οποτε καλη καρδια.  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## barbell

Αγαπητε vaggan απο τις φωτο εχεις δικιο σε οτι λες,απο κοντα και επειδη ημουν εκει ηταν πολυ διαφορετικα..Βεβαια καταλαβαινω τι λες,θελουν οντως δουλεια για να ερθουν ποιο κοντα σε σχεση με τον κορμο του..Αυτο οπως και η πλατη που θελει επισης και θα φανει περισσοτερο σε διεθνεις αγωνες.Σε καποιες κατηγοριες εγιναν οντως καποια στραβα αλλα εχω δει και πολυ χειροτερα...Μου εκανε εντυπωση η κριτικη επιτροπη παντως,δεν εμοιαζαν και πολυ σχετικοι οι περισσοτεροι με το αθλημα?

----------


## barbell

> Ωραιος αγωνας με υψηλο επιπεδο bodybuilding για ελλαδα και με πολλες συμμετοχες ,τα αρνητικα δε θα τα γραψω γιατι ξερω τι δε μου αρεσε και δε παιζει να αλλάξει κάτι οποτε καλη καρδια.


Mad γραφτα!Ποτε δεν ξερεις..αν δε μιλαμε παντως αποκλειεται να αλλαξει κατι..

----------


## NASSER

Καταρχήν να πω συγχαρητήρια σε όλους τους αθλητές και αθλήτριες που συμμετείχαν ασχέτου κατάταξης και κατάστασης. Το επίπεδο ήταν υψηλό, οι αθλητές πολλοί και αυτό έκανε την διεξαγωγή του αγώνα χρονοβόρα και κουραστική αλλά άξιζε τον κόπο να το ζήσει όποιος παρευρέθηκε.
Τα κριτήρια αξιολόγησης είναι πάντα βάση τριών στοιχείων: όγκος, συμμετρία και γράμμωση. Ότι είχε δηλαδή ο γενικός νικητής ΜΑΝΩΛΗΣ ΚΑΡΑΜΑΝΛΑΚΗΣ  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Bowdown: 
Οι κριτές όσο και να θέλουν να προωθήσουν ή να ρίξουν κάποιον αθλητή/τρια τους, λόγο έντιμης κρίσης των υπολοίπων το τελικό αποτέλεσμα θα είναι το ίδιο. Άλλωστε στην IFBB εφαρμόζεται και η τακτική αφαίρεσης καλύτερης και χειρότερης ψήφου ανάμεσα σε δυο αθλητές που είναι κοντά για να γίνει πιο αντικειμενική η τελική κατάταξη. Περιττό να αναφέρω πως αθλητές αγαπητοί σε κριτές, συγγενής κριτών και κολλητοί κριτών έμειναν εκτός μεταλλίων, επομένως δεν τίθεται θέμα εσκεμμένης προώθησης ή αδικίας.
Τέλος άλλη κρίση έχει ο κριτής από την πρώτη γραμμή, άλλη ο θεατής που καθόταν στις μπλε καρέκλες, άλλη αυτός που στεκόταν όρθιος και άλλη αυτός που ήταν στις κερκίδες... Περιφερόμενος ανάμεσα σε θεατές, αλλά πρώτα ερχόμενος σε επαφή με πολλούς αθλητές ειδικά στις υψηλές κατηγορίες, είδα την πραγματική εικόνα και κατάσταση και άκουσα σωστές και λανθασμένες εντυπώσεις... και όπως λέμε η αλήθεια είναι πάντα κάπου στη μέση...
Αυτό που πραγματικά όμως χάρηκα είναι η χορηγία της Weider Hellas σε δυο κορυφαίους αθλητές για να διαγωνιστούν στο Arnold Classic Amauter και αυτή ήταν η πιο αντικειμενική κρίση των κριτών! Με αυτό θα πρέπει οι φίλοι του αθλήματος και οι αθλητές που κάνουν σχέδια για το μέλλον να προβληματιστούν....

----------


## vaggan

> Σε καμια περιπτωση δεν θα εκνευριζομουν ακουγοντας η διαβαζοντας σχολια με τα οποια δεν θα συμφωνουσα.
> Ποσο περισοτερο με σχολια που εχουν μεγαλη δοση χιουμορ, και καμια επαφη με την πραγματικοτητα.
> 
> Εχω αισθηση του χιουμορ και παντα το εκτιμω.
> 
> Μεγαλυτερο χιουμορ ανιχνευω πολλες φορες, οταν καποιος μεταφεροντας μας την απο μακρυα και φωτογραφιες μονο, διαμορφούμενη αποψη του, μας την μεταφερει με τροπο τετοιο, σαν να ειναι αδιαμφισβήτητη,....κατι σαν,..αξιωματικη.
> 
> Επισης εξαιρετο χιουμορ κανει κανεις, οταν παρουσιαζεται ειδημων, να συμβουλευει εναν απο τους δυο κορυφαιους ελληνες body builders τι χρειαζεται και τι οχι, τι του λειπει και τι οχι,... προκειμενου να κανει καριερα επαγγελματια στο εξωτερικο. 
> 
> ...


συμπερασμα απο αυτο το ποστ ειναι οτι εγω ειμαι μεγαλος χιουμοριστας...   ειπα ξεκαθαρα τι ειδα σε φωτο  τωρα αν οι φωτο απεχουν ΤΟΣΟΟΟ απο την πραγματικοτητα να μην βαζουμε φωτο και να βαζουμε βιντεο του αγωνα..στον κορμο πως ειναι δυνατον να φαινεται ξεκαθαρα η υπεροχη του και στα ποδια οχι?επισης ουτε ποδοσφαιριστης ειμαι δεν ξερω αν βλεπω καλη μπαλα?ουτε τραγουδιστης ειμαι δεν ξερω αν καποιος μπορει να τραγουδισει λοιπον δεν χρειαζεται να ειμαι ειδημων για να καταλαβω αν ενας bodybuilder υστερει καπου, και φυσικα δεν ειναι κακο να λεμε που πρεπει να εστιασει. ολοι εχουμε το θαρρος της γνωμης μας δεν θα με κανεις εσυ να νοιωσω ασχημα επειδη εξεφρασα αυτο που ειδα ποσο δηλαδη να ειναι διαφορετικη η πραγματικοτητα απο φωτο σαν και αυτη?

----------


## NASSER

> συμπερασμα απο αυτο το ποστ ειναι οτι εγω ειμαι μεγαλος χιουμοριστας...   ειπα ξεκαθαρα τι ειδα σε φωτο  τωρα αν οι φωτο απεχουν ΤΟΣΟΟΟ απο την πραγματικοτητα να μην βαζουμε φωτο και να βαζουμε βιντεο του αγωνα..στον κορμο πως ειναι δυνατον να φαινεται ξεκαθαρα η υπεροχη του και στα ποδια οχι?επισης ουτε ποδοσφαιριστης ειμαι δεν ξερω αν βλεπω καλη μπαλα?ουτε τραγουδιστης ειμαι δεν ξερω αν καποιος μπορει να τραγουδισει λοιπον δεν χρειαζεται να ειμαι ειδημων για να καταλαβω αν ενας bodybuilder υστερει καπου, και φυσικα δεν ειναι κακο να λεμε που πρεπει να εστιασει. ολοι εχουμε το θαρρος της γνωμης μας δεν θα με κανεις εσυ να νοιωσω ασχημα επειδη εξεφρασα αυτο που ειδα ποσο δηλαδη να ειναι διαφορετικη η πραγματικοτητα απο φωτο σαν και αυτη?


vaggan δεν υπάρχει λόγος παρεξηγήσεων και χαρακτηρισμών. Κακώς εσύ παρεξήγησες κάποια γραφόμενα. Μια εικόνα-φώτο από μόνη της ποτέ δεν λέει τίποτα. Δεν τις βάζουμε για να κάνουμε ουσιαστικά κριτική από μια οθόνη, αλλά για να μεταφερθεί το κλήμα του αγώνα. Αν είχαμε βίντεο ναι θα διέκρινε ο οποιοσδήποτε την υπεροχή του Μανώλη στα περισσότερα σημεία ακόμα και στα πόδια. Έπειτα υπάρχει διαφορά στα κομμένα, μεγάλα, φινιρισμένα, όμορφα ή συμμετρικά σημεία ή όλο το σώμα. Δεν έχουν όλα την ίδια βαρύτητα αλλά συνολικά δίνουν την καλύτερη εικόνα του αθλητή. Δυστυχώς και ο Τσούνος δεν πρόλαβε να μας δείξει την βελτίωση του καθώς αποχώρησε από τη σκηνή. Από την άλλη όσο θα περνούσε η ώρα μπορεί να έδειχνε και χειρότερος... κανείς δεν το ξέρει. Δυστυχώς έτσι είναι το bodybuilding. Αξιολογείσαι όταν είσαι για 10-15 λεπτά πάνω στη σκηνή και ανάλογα με την ημέρα μπορεί να δείχνεις διαφορετικός και ρόλο παίζουν πολλοί παράγοντες.
Όσο για τα πόδια του Μανώλη για επαγγελματικό συναγωνισμό, νομίζω στο έχω ξαναπεί, είναι αρκετό να ανατρέξεις σε παλιές φώτο και να καταλάβεις ως ήταν το δυνατό του όπλο στις επαγγελματικές σκηνές, μαζί με το καλύτερο φινίρισμα και κόψιμο. Αυτό που του έλειπε ήταν μυικά κιλά αναλογικά με το ύψος του και αυτό σημαίνει λεφτά... και είναι άλλη ιστορία εκτός θέματος  :01. Smile:

----------


## kutsup

Ακόμη και από αυτήν την εικόνα ο Καραμανλάκης σαν συνολική παρουσία είναι σε άλλο επίπεδο. Μπορεί το παλικάρι να έχει μάζες αλλά την κατασκευή και συμμετρία του Καραμανλάκη δεν την έχει. Και όπως όλοι καταλαβαίνουνε αυτό είναι κάτι που αν δεν το έχεις δεν αλλάζει καθόλου εύκολα.

----------


## vaggan

> Ακόμη και από αυτήν την εικόνα ο Καραμανλάκης σαν συνολική παρουσία είναι σε άλλο επίπεδο. Μπορεί το παλικάρι να έχει μάζες αλλά την κατασκευή και συμμετρία του Καραμανλάκη δεν την έχει. Και όπως όλοι καταλαβαίνουνε αυτό είναι κάτι που αν δεν το έχεις δεν αλλάζει καθόλου εύκολα.


σιγουρα σαν γενικη εικονα ειναι καλυτερος δεν διαφωνω επ αυτου αλλωστε ειναι επαγγελματιας προ οχι ερασσιτεχνης

----------


## vaggan

> vaggan δεν υπάρχει λόγος παρεξηγήσεων και χαρακτηρισμών. Κακώς εσύ παρεξήγησες κάποια γραφόμενα. Μια εικόνα-φώτο από μόνη της ποτέ δεν λέει τίποτα. Δεν τις βάζουμε για να κάνουμε ουσιαστικά κριτική από μια οθόνη, αλλά για να μεταφερθεί το κλήμα του αγώνα. Αν είχαμε βίντεο ναι θα διέκρινε ο οποιοσδήποτε την υπεροχή του Μανώλη στα περισσότερα σημεία ακόμα και στα πόδια. Έπειτα υπάρχει διαφορά στα κομμένα, μεγάλα, φινιρισμένα, όμορφα ή συμμετρικά σημεία ή όλο το σώμα. Δεν έχουν όλα την ίδια βαρύτητα αλλά συνολικά δίνουν την καλύτερη εικόνα του αθλητή. Δυστυχώς και ο Τσούνος δεν πρόλαβε να μας δείξει την βελτίωση του καθώς αποχώρησε από τη σκηνή. Από την άλλη όσο θα περνούσε η ώρα μπορεί να έδειχνε και χειρότερος... κανείς δεν το ξέρει. Δυστυχώς έτσι είναι το bodybuilding. Αξιολογείσαι όταν είσαι για 10-15 λεπτά πάνω στη σκηνή και ανάλογα με την ημέρα μπορεί να δείχνεις διαφορετικός και ρόλο παίζουν πολλοί παράγοντες.
> Όσο για τα πόδια του Μανώλη για επαγγελματικό συναγωνισμό, νομίζω στο έχω ξαναπεί, είναι αρκετό να ανατρέξεις σε παλιές φώτο και να καταλάβεις ως ήταν το δυνατό του όπλο στις επαγγελματικές σκηνές, μαζί με το καλύτερο φινίρισμα και κόψιμο. Αυτό που του έλειπε ήταν μυικά κιλά αναλογικά με το ύψος του και αυτό σημαίνει λεφτά... και είναι άλλη ιστορία εκτός θέματος


και βεβαια τα ποδια του ηταν το δυνατο του σημειο μαζι με τους φανταστικους του ωμους απλα στις φωτο με παραξενεψαν τα ποδια του σε σχεση με τους αλλους αθλητες δεν μου φανηκαν τοσο κομμενα και μεγαλα

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Ειναι πολυ ασχημο να βλεπεις σωματα σαν του νο.100 διπλα σε τετοια κορμια.

Δηλαδη μηδεν αυτοσεβασμος και επιγνωση?Αντε βαζουμε ενα μαγιο κι ο,τι κατσει? :01. Unsure:

----------


## sAVAZz

> Ειναι πολυ ασχημο να βλεπεις σωματα σαν του νο.100 διπλα σε τετοια κορμια.
> 
> Δηλαδη μηδεν αυτοσεβασμος και επιγνωση?Αντε βαζουμε ενα μαγιο κι ο,τι κατσει?


τι κατηγορια ειναι αυτο????βοη8α λιγο γτ δν το βρισκω....το ιδιο παντως ισχιει και για το νο 14...

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Στην +100 ειναι...αναμεσα σε Αττιλακο και Καραμανλακη

----------


## sAVAZz

> Στην +100 ειναι...αναμεσα σε Αττιλακο και Καραμανλακη


true...αλλα το νο 14 ειναι απλα απεριγραπτο....ριχνει και την ποιοτητα του αγωνα στα ματια των 8εατων....τουλαχιστον ετσι το βλεπω εγω...επρεπε να υπαρχει καποιο κριτηριο εστω και με το ματι....τον βλεπω και κατευ8ειαν σκεφτομαι αυτο




ps:sorry για το off

----------


## billy89

Εντάξει το 14 ήταν περίπτωση, αξύριστος και άβαφος, ένα παιδάκι ήταν, αμφιβάλλω αν ήταν ενήλικος, που κάποιος τον έβαλε να αγωνιστεί δε νομίζω να πήγε μόνος του. Τον παρατηρούσα από το πρωί στο ζύγισμα που μιλούσε με 2 άτομα, το ένα της ομοσπονδίας και τον βάζανε να κάνει προθέρμανση και σκεφτόμουν δε μπορεί να τον βάλουν να κατέβει...

Η πλάκα είναι που ως τρίτος (στους τρεις :01. Razz: ) πήρε κύπελλο και μετάλλιο και θα λέει βγήκα 3ος στο πανελλήνιο!

----------


## Polyneikos

Υπάρχουν αθλητές παλαίμαχοι (όπως στην περίπτωση του αθλητή στην +100, Παπαδιόχος ονομάζεται και αγωνίζεται από δεκαετια του 90 ), οι οποίοι ξερωντας ότι δεν ειναι και στην καλύτερη τους κατάσταση, απολαμβάνουν την σκηνή και την ευκαιρία να διαγωνιστούν  δίπλα στους καλύτερους αθλητές αυτης της περιόδου.
Επίσης υπάρχουν παιδιά που "παρασύρονται" από τους κύκλους τους για την συμμετοχή, χωρις να έχουν παρακολουθησει καν οι ίδιοι το επίπεδο,μην ξερωντας τι θα συναντήσουν.
Ειναι εντελώς διαφορετικές περιπτώσεις αυτές οι δύο,καλό ειναι να τα βλέπουμε με συμπάθεια, τίποτα λιγότερο ή περισσότερο.

υ.γ. Προσωπικά δεν γνωρίζω κανεναν από τους δύο.

----------


## vaggan

> Υπάρχουν αθλητές παλαίμαχοι (όπως στην περίπτωση του αθλητή στην +100, Παπαδιόχος ονομάζεται και αγωνίζεται από δεκαετια του 90 ), οι οποίοι ξερωντας ότι δεν ειναι και στην καλύτερη τους κατάσταση, απολαμβάνουν την σκηνή και την ευκαιρία να διαγωνιστούν  δίπλα στους καλύτερους αθλητές αυτης της περιόδου.
> Επίσης υπάρχουν παιδιά που "παρασύρονται" από τους κύκλους τους για την συμμετοχή, χωρις να έχουν παρακολουθησει καν οι ίδιοι το επίπεδο,μην ξερωντας τι θα συναντήσουν.
> Ειναι εντελώς διαφορετικές περιπτώσεις αυτές οι δύο,καλό ειναι να τα βλέπουμε με συμπάθεια, τίποτα λιγότερο ή περισσότερο.
> 
> υ.γ. Προσωπικά δεν γνωρίζω κανεναν από τους δύο.


+1 η σκηνη ειναι για οποιον εχει το θαρρος να την πατησει αν αυτος ειναι οκ με τον εαυτο του τοτε ολα καλα..εμενα προσωπικα μου αρεσε πολυ ο ρετσινας φαινεται να εχει μελλον.

----------


## Dreiko

> Υπάρχουν αθλητές παλαίμαχοι (όπως στην περίπτωση του αθλητή στην +100, Παπαδιόχος ονομάζεται και αγωνίζεται από δεκαετια του 90 ), οι οποίοι ξερωντας ότι δεν ειναι και στην καλύτερη τους κατάσταση, απολαμβάνουν την σκηνή και την ευκαιρία να διαγωνιστούν  δίπλα στους καλύτερους αθλητές αυτης της περιόδου.
> Επίσης υπάρχουν παιδιά που "παρασύρονται" από τους κύκλους τους για την συμμετοχή, χωρις να έχουν παρακολουθησει καν οι ίδιοι το επίπεδο,μην ξερωντας τι θα συναντήσουν.
> Ειναι εντελώς διαφορετικές περιπτώσεις αυτές οι δύο,καλό ειναι να τα βλέπουμε με συμπάθεια, τίποτα λιγότερο ή περισσότερο.
> 
> υ.γ. Προσωπικά δεν γνωρίζω κανεναν από τους δύο.



+1  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 


υ.γ. Τυγχανει να γνωριζω προσωπικα και τους 2,και ειναι ετσι οπως τα λεει ο Κωστας. :01. Smile:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> +1 η σκηνη ειναι για οποιον εχει το θαρρος να την πατησει αν αυτος ειναι οκ με τον εαυτο του τοτε ολα καλα..εμενα προσωπικα μου αρεσε πολυ ο ρετσινας φαινεται να εχει μελλον.


Τον Ρετσινα τον αδικουν πολυ οι φωτογραφιες...αμα τον εβλεπες απο κοντα τωρα τις τελευταιες μερες θα παθαινες πλακα..3D κανονικα,τρελα κοψιματα.

----------


## vaggan

> Τον Ρετσινα τον αδικουν πολυ οι φωτογραφιες...αμα τον εβλεπες απο κοντα τωρα τις τελευταιες μερες θα παθαινες πλακα..3D κανονικα,τρελα κοψιματα.


πολυ μου αρεσει σε πολυ καλη κατασταση ενα μικρο θεματακι με το στηθος στις θηλες να λυσει και θα ειναι σουπερ ελπιζω να μην με ξεγελανε οι φωτο βεβαια

----------


## Polyneikos

Από τις καλύτερες σκηνικές παρουσίες ο Ρετσινάς , ωραίο στήσιμο, κλασσικές πόζες, πολυ καλες  αναλογίες και καθαροί μυς . 
Εχει μελλον μπροστά του, όπως και ο Τριπολιτσιώτης  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 
Ο Λεβεντελης τους έκανε και ιδιαιτερη αναφορα στο τελος του αγωνα   :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Pavlos19

> Στην +100 ειναι...αναμεσα σε Αττιλακο και Καραμανλακη


Ο ντινος παπαδιοχος κατεβαινε πριν εμεις καν γεννηθουμε...ειναι κριμα να μιλας ετσι...πηγαινε ψαξε φωτογραφιες και βιντεο του

----------


## ΜrΚommatias

Nα πω και εγω με την σειρα μου οτι ηταν ενας αγωνας που θα μεινει οντως στην ιστορια με ΠΟΛΛΟΥΣ και ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΟΥΣ αθλητες!Στα του αγωνα τωρα πανω κατω τα αποτελεσματα ηταν σωστα ΕΚΤΟΣ απο καποιες κατηγοριες (2 νομιζω) στις οποιες τα αποτελεσματα ηταν ΤΡΑΓΙΚΑ!Στην βαρια κατηγορια τα αποτελεσματα ηταν αναμενομενα ΟΜΩΣ θα ηταν διαφορετικα αν ο Τσουνος δεν ειχε αποχωρισει απο την σκηνη!Και τι εννοω?1)Καραμανλακης(ΤΡΟΜΕΡΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΑ ΣΤΕΓΝΟΣ)2)Τσουνος(νομιζω στην καλυτερη κατασταση του)3)Τριπολιτσιωτης4)Αττιλακος(δεν επιασε την καλυτερη του φορμα).Σε ολους(οπως και σε εμενα) εκανε εντυπωση ο 'μικρος' και ειδικα τα τεραστια ποδια του!Αν καταφερει να γεμισει το στηθος του και να φτιαξει τους κοιλιακους με λιγο περισσοτερη γραμμωση θα ειναι "αντε γεια"!Οπως και να εχει το μελλον ειναι δικο του!

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Τον ξερω,δεν εχει καμια σχεση το παρελθον του με αυτο που ειπα.Μπραβο στον ανθρωπο για ο,τι εχει κανει αλλα εγω μιλησα για το πώς φανηκε στα *δικα μου ματια* η εικονα αυτη στην παρουσα σωματικη του κατασταση.

Εφοσον του αρεσει καλα κανει και κατεβαινει,σαφως δε θα του το απαγορευσει κανεις.Ελπιζω ολοι καταλαβαινουν πώς τα εννοω αυτα.

edit:Πιστευω οτι αμα ο Ρετσινας ανεβει κιλα,θα βλεπουμε επικες μαχες για τα επομενα χρονια αναμεσα σε Τριπο-Ρετσινα,με την προυποθεση οτι θα συνεχισουν κ οι 2 αγωνιστικα στην πορεια.

----------


## sAVAZz

> edit:Πιστευω οτι αμα ο Ρετσινας ανεβει κιλα,θα βλεπουμε επικες μαχες για τα επομενα χρονια αναμεσα σε Τριπο-Ρετσινα,με την προυποθεση οτι θα συνεχισουν κ οι 2 αγωνιστικα στην πορεια.



βαλε και τον χρηστο πιστολα μεσα  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## vaggan

καλα και οτριπολιτσιωτης με εντυπωσιασε πολυ μεταλαγμενος θα ελεγα απο το ατλας που τον ειχα δει και ομολογουμενως με ειχε εντυπωσιασει τωρα φαινεται ογκωδεστερος και πολυ κομμενος παντως η ουσια ειναι πως πραγματικα ηταν ενας αγωνας επικος χρονια ειχαμε να δουμε τετοια σωματα σε γενικο τιτλο

----------


## Pavlos19

> καλα και οτριπολιτσιωτης με εντυπωσιασε πολυ μεταλαγμενος θα ελεγα απο το ατλας που τον ειχα δει και ομολογουμενως με ειχε εντυπωσιασει τωρα φαινεται ογκωδεστερος και πολυ κομμενος παντως η ουσια ειναι πως πραγματικα ηταν ενας αγωνας επικος χρονια ειχαμε να δουμε τετοια σωματα σε γενικο τιτλο


1.78 107 κιλα κατεβηκε ο τριπολιτσιωτης...130 ηταν στο ατλας

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

σε γενικές γραμμες και το ρεζουμε είναι ότι ήταν ενας πολύ καλός αγώνας όχι μόνο για τα δεδομένα της IFBB  αλλα και γενικότερα , με αυτα τα δεδομένα και απο φωτο στην βαρια κατηγορία φαίνετε ξεκάθαρα ότι ο Μανώλης Καραμανλάκης ήταν ο νικητής , ενω είχε 3 πολύ καλούς αντιπάλους τον Τριπολιτσιώτη , τον Ατιλάκο και τον Ρετσινά που αποτέλεσαν και την έκπληξη του αγώνα , γιατι αυτοι ήταν η έκπληξη ο Μανώλης ήταν δεδομένη η ποιότητα του και όλοι ξέραμε τι να περιμένουμε 

απο κεί και πέρα μετα απο αποχή μπορει και να μην βρισκόταν στο 100% της φόρμας του αλλα αυτο το ξέρει ο ίδιος και ο Γιώργος που τον ξέρει , αλλα σημασία έχει ότι πήρε μια ξακάθαρη νίκη 
στο θεμα μαζας ποδιών και γενικότερα όπως κρίνουμε απο φωτο , έχω να πω ότι πολλες φορες υπάρχουν αθλητες που αν τους βλέπεις σαν μεγεθος μπορει να δείχνουν ίσοι η και πιο ογκώδης , αλλα λείπει η πυκνότητα και η μυική ωριμότητα σε σχέση με ενα φτασμένο και σταθερο για χρόνια σε ενα επίπεδο αθλητή και αυτο ξεχωρίζει και στο'ύς κριτες αλλα και σε έμπειρα μάτια θεατών 
και έπειτα να μην ξεχνάμε οι αθλητες δεν κρίνονται κομάτι κομάτι αλλα πως δένουν όλες οι μυικές ομάδες σαν σύνολο με το σώμα τους 

εμένα εκείνο που με χάλασε είναι η μη συμμετοχή του Γιάννη του Τσούνου γιατι είναι σίγουρο ότι θα άλλαζε τα δεδομένα της κατηγορίας , γιατι βρισκόταν στην καλύτερη φορμα του , άσχετα αν θα μπορούσε  να έχει και κάποιες βελτιώσεις γιατι κατέβηκε λίγο πάνω απο τα 120 κιλα έχασε απότομα αρκετα απο τα 130  στα οποία πάλι είχε γραμωμένα κομμάτια  και ο λόγος δεν είναι μόνο ότι έπαθε κατι λόγω εξάντησης αλλα είναι και καθαρα ψυχολογικό , επειδη τον ξέρω καλα αν τον πιάσουν τα νεύρα του τα παρατάει όλα , εδω πρίν μια μερα έλεγε δεν θα κατέβω και εγω τον έπεισα , απλα ο Γιάννης το μόνο που χρειαζόταν είναι στήριξη ψυχολογική τίποτε άλλο,  ένα άνθρωπο που να τον εμπιστεύετε να του φωνάξει μόνο μπράβο και τιποτε άλλο και στεναχωρέθηκα γιατι δεν μπόρεσα να κατεβω στον αγώνα ώστε να τον στηρίξω ψυχολογικά , αυτα τα ξέρω απο τα τόσα χρόνια που τον ξέρω και απο την πρώτη φορα που τον είχα κατεβάσει σε αγώνες , αλλα απο τότε που κατέβηκε αθήνα χαθήκαμε 

μπορει σε πολλους να φαίνετε παράξενο αλλα εγω πάντα έλεγα η ψυχολογία στον πρωταθλητισμό είναι βασικός παράγων και άτομα όπως ο Γιάννης ο Τσούνος όσο σκληροι και άγριοι να φαίνονται τόσο ευάλωτοι γίνονται σε συνθήκες ακραίας κατάστασης και δίαιτας και σε συνδιασμό με την εξάντληση κατέρευσε 

συγχαρητήρια στο Μανώλη για το δυνατό καμ μπάκ αλλα και σε όλους τους αθλητες που διακρίθηκαν και δώσαν τον καλύτερο εαυτό τους και πρέπει να το χαρούν γιατι σε τέτοιο επίπεδο και οι 2ες και 3ες θέσεις έχουν αξία

----------


## KOYNELOS

Γεια σας παιδιά. Έλαβα μέρος στην Men Physique No30 (βγήκα 3ος) και στην κατηγορία 1,80+ (δεν βγήκα).

(Εδώ με την ίδιο μαγιό σε ηλικία 20~ http://www.bodybuilding.gr/forum/sho...87%CE%AD%CF%82!!!)

Μπορώ να πω ότι ήταν όλα πολύ ωραία, λίγο κούραση γενικά για τους αθλητές λόγο των πολλών κατηγοριών με αποτέλεσμα περισσότερες ώρες αναμονής.
Μπράβο σε όσους ήρθαν διαγωνιζόμενους και μι.

----------


## Dreiko

Αξίζει να σταθούμε στην επανεμφάνιση,ως guest poser,της *Βάνας Τσουπρακάκου*!!! :03. Clap: 








Η απονομή της τιμητικής πλακέτας απο την κ.Δάφνη Μπόκοτα.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Ειναι η πρωτη Ελληνιδα μποντυμπιλτερου που εφερε διακριση για την Ελλαδα σε διεθνη αγωνα της ifbb, αλλα ακομη κ τωρα διατηρειται σε πολυ καλη κ αξιοθαυμαστη κατασταση :03. Clap:

----------


## tinkerbell

KALOS O RETSINAS,ALLA MONO TO PANO MEROS TOY!GIATI APO PODIA EXANE POLU!!!AUTOS POU VGIKE DEUTEROS-O DOUKIDIS MOU ARESE POLU,EIXE POLU DOULEMENA PODIA K KALOUS PROSAGOGOUS!ADIKITHIKE!! 
*
******Γραφε με Ελληνικους χαρακτηρες και με μικρα γραμματα ,ειναι κανονας του Forum  Mods Team*******

----------


## barbell

> KALOS O RETSINAS,ALLA MONO TO PANO MEROS TOY!GIATI APO PODIA EXANE POLU!!!AUTOS POU VGIKE DEUTEROS-O DOUKIDIS MOU ARESE POLU,EIXE POLU DOULEMENA PODIA K KALOUS PROSAGOGOUS!ADIKITHIKE!! 
> *
> ******Γραφε με Ελληνικους χαρακτηρες και με μικρα γραμματα ,ειναι κανονας του Forum  Mods Team*******


Προφανως εισαι η κοπελα του η' καποιος δικος του,ενταξει ωραιο το παλικαρρι αλλα αδικηθηκε???Mη λεμε και οτι θελουμε..Μονο κακο κανεις στην εικονα του Δουκιδη με ενα τετοιο ποστ..

----------


## Dreiko

Εδώ είχαμε 9 συμμετοχές.

*νο.1* - Χουλής Ελευθέριος (Υγεία κ Δύναμη)
*νο.2* - Καββάλος Μιχαλης (Διαπλαση Λάρισας)
*νο.3* - Αγγελακης Θωμας (Κουρος)
*νο.4* - Αλτης Γιαννης (Ελλας, Νους & Δυναμη)
*νο.5* - Αλυμπακης Αθανασιος (Πολυνικης)
*νο.6* - Στεργιοπουλος Στεφανος (Διαπλαση Λαρισας)
*νο.7* - Γουσιος Γεωργιος (Κουρος)
*νο.8* - Καλογερος Στυλιανος (Ναρκισσος)
*νο.9* - Φραγκος Νικος (Ναρκισσος)
















*Αποτελέσματα*
*1ος* νο.5 - Αλυμπακης Αθανασιος (Πολυνικης)*2ος* νο.2 - Καββάλος Μιχαλης (Διαπλαση Λάρισας)*3ος* νο.6 - Στεργιοπουλος Στεφανος (Διαπλαση Λαρισας)

----------


## Dreiko

*νο.88* - Πεκουλη Ειρηνη (Υγεια & Δυναμη)
*νο.89* - Καριατλη Νικη (Αναγεννηση Λιβαδειας)
*νο.90* - Κατσελου Αντρεα (Διαπλαση Λαρισας)
*νο.96* - Βασιλειου Ειρηνη (Κουκακι)
*νο.92* - Τσαμη Γεωργια (Ειρηνικος Παιανας)





























*Αποτελέσματα*

*1η* - νο.89 - Καριατλη Νικη (Αναγεννηση Λιβαδειας)*2η* - νο.90 - Κατσελου Αντρεα (Διαπλαση Λαρισας)*3η* - νο.92 - Τσαμη Γεωργια (Ειρηνικος Παιανας)

----------


## Dreiko

Για δευτερη φορα σε ελληνικο εδαφος ειχαμε τη φρεσκια κατηγορια physique αντρων,με 12 συμμετέχοντες.

*νο.69* - Τσουλης Νικολαος (Κουρος)
*νο.30* - Μεζελλης Εμανουηλ (Ελλας, Νους & Δυναμη)
*νο.15* - Στημαδωρακης Γιωργος (Αχιλλεας Γρεβενων)
*νο.32* - Αρμενης Γιωργος (Αχιλλεας Γρεβενων)
*νο.12* - Ιφογλου Μιχαλης (Κουρος)
*νο.22* - Ζιωγας Δημητριος (Αχιλλεας Γρεβενων)
*νο.72* - Τζαμουρης Στυλιανος (Σκαλα Λακωνιας)
*νο.13* - Βασαλος Κωνσταντινος (Ειρηνικος Παιανας)
*νο.74* - Σαμιωτακης Στεφανος (Διαπλαση Λαρισας)
*νο.75* - Σταυροπουλος Κωνσταντινος (Υγεια & Δυναμη)
*νο.76* - Κοκκινος Νικολαος (Υγεια & Δυναμη)
*νο.77* - Ρουκουνακης Ευαγγελος (Υγεια & Δυναμη)

















*Αποτελέσματα*

*1ος* - νο.13 - Βασαλος Κωνσταντινος (Ειρηνικος Παιανας)*2ος* - νο.75 - Σταυροπουλος Κωνσταντινος (Υγεια & Δυναμη)*3ος* - νο.30 - Μεζελλης Εμανουηλ (Ελλας, Νους & Δυναμη)

----------


## MakPriest

> KALOS O RETSINAS,ALLA MONO TO PANO MEROS TOY!GIATI APO PODIA EXANE POLU!!!AUTOS POU VGIKE DEUTEROS-O DOUKIDIS MOU ARESE POLU,EIXE POLU DOULEMENA PODIA K KALOUS PROSAGOGOUS!ADIKITHIKE!! 
> *
> ******Γραφε με Ελληνικους χαρακτηρες και με μικρα γραμματα ,ειναι κανονας του Forum  Mods Team*******


ο Ρετσινας δεν ηταν απλα καλος... ηταν παρα πολυ καλος... τράβηξε πολλα βλέμματα κ επιτελους ας δουμε τους αθλητες με αντικειμενικότητα και οχι να βγαζουμε συμπερασματα αναλογα με το οποιος ειναι ο φίλος, ο γνωστός ο ξάδερφος και ο κυρ βασιλης με το περιπτερο απέναντι... συγχαρητήριο σε ολους τους αγωνιζόμενους κ τιποτε αλλο !  :03. Clap:

----------


## Undercover

Πολυ ψηλό επίπεδο. Η επάνοδος της IFBB... αλλά θα τα σχολιάσουμε και αυτά στην πορεία

Να ρωτησω κάτι άλλο: Πλήρωσαν οι αθλητές 30 ευρώ για να συμμετάσχουν στον αγώνα; Και όσοι αγωνιστηκάν σε 2 κατηγορίες πλήρωσαν δύο τριαντάρια; Ισχύει;

Δηλαδή ο Καραμανλάκης πλήρωσε 30 ευρώ για να παίξει; Ανέκδοτο θα ταν αυτό!

Ωραία μαγκιά αύτη. Κάποιοι τους πληρώνουν έξοδα μετακίνισης και διαμονές, και κάποιοι άλλοι τους τα παίρνουν κανονικά...

----------


## Dreiko

*νο.15* - Στημαδωρακης Γεωργιος (Αχιλλεας Γρεβενων)
*νο.16* - Παληκαρας Σπυρος (Διαπλαση Αθηνων)
*νο.17* - Θεμοπουλος Σταυρος (Ναρκισσος)
*νο.18* - Μπαρτζωκας Ελευθεριος (Διαπλαση Λαρισας)
*νο.19* - Λουκιδης Βαγγελης (Υγεια & Δυναμη)
*νο.20* - Ιωαννιδης Κωστας (Πολυνικης)

----------


## Dreiko



----------


## Dreiko

*1ος* νο.17 - Θεμοπουλος Σταυρος (Ναρκισσος)*2ος* νο.20 - Ιωαννιδης Κωστας (Πολυνικης)*3ος* νο.16 - Παληκαρας Σπυρος (Διαπλαση Αθηνων)

----------


## theodoros melissaris

> Επιτέλους κάποιος που το σχολίασε! Σφαγή έγινε σε αυτή την κατηγορία, όσο για το νικητή, αν μπορεί κάποιος να μου εξηγήσει από που κι ως που...


απο που κι ως που?μαλλον δεν βλεπεις καλα φιλε........η εισαι ασχετος με το αθλημα  ειτε απλα εισαι κακοπροαιρετος,δεν ξερω τι αλλο να υποθεσω.Κι επειδη εισαι και απο θεσσαλονικη,οπως βλεπω,και με αναφερεις απλα σαν "το 50" μαλλον ασχετος με το αθλημα θα ελεγα αφου δεν ξερεις τον αργυρο μεσογειονικη της IFBB το 2001....ουτε αυτη η φωτο σου λεει τιποτα?τωρινη ειναι.....

----------


## Dreiko

*νο.2* - Καββαλος Μιχαλης (Διαπλαση Λαρισας)
*νο.22* - Ζιωγας Δημητρης (Αχιλλεας Γρεβενων)
*νο.23* - Λαμπρινεας Ηλιας (Σκαλα Λακωνιας)
*νο.24* - Καραπαυλιδης Χαραλαμπος (Κουρος)
*νο.25* - Νικολαιδης Ηλιας (Ναρκισσος)
*νο.26* - Σταθας Γεωργιος (Αναγεννηση Λιβαδειας)
*νο.27* - Τριουλιδης Σταυρος (Διαπλαση Αθηνων)
*νο.28* - Χατζηευστρατιου (Πολυνικης)
*νο.29* - Γιαγτζιδης Σταυρος (Πολυνικης)

----------


## Dreiko



----------


## Dreiko



----------


## billy89

> απο που κι ως που?μαλλον δεν βλεπεις καλα φιλε........η εισαι ασχετος με το αθλημα  ειτε απλα εισαι κακοπροαιρετος,δεν ξερω τι αλλο να υποθεσω.Κι επειδη εισαι και απο θεσσαλονικη,οπως βλεπω,και με αναφερεις απλα σαν "το 50" μαλλον ασχετος με το αθλημα θα ελεγα αφου δεν ξερεις τον αργυρο μεσογειονικη της IFBB το 2001....ουτε αυτη η φωτο σου λεει τιποτα?τωρινη ειναι.....


Ούτε άσχετος με το άθλημα είμαι, ούτε κακοπροαίρετος, ούτε σε ανέφερα πουθενά ως "το 50", το ποστ μου το έκανες παράθεση, που το είδες αυτό?

Επιπλέον ούτε φωτογραφίες χρειάζομαι εκεί ήμουν.

Κατά τα άλλα την προσωπική μου γνώμη γράφω, η οποία όμως αν ψάξεις λίγο τα παραπάνω ποστ, ταυτίζεται με πολύ κόσμο.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> απο που κι ως που?μαλλον δεν βλεπεις καλα φιλε........η εισαι ασχετος με το αθλημα  ειτε απλα εισαι κακοπροαιρετος,δεν ξερω τι αλλο να υποθεσω.Κι επειδη εισαι και απο θεσσαλονικη,οπως βλεπω,και με αναφερεις απλα σαν "το 50" μαλλον ασχετος με το αθλημα θα ελεγα αφου δεν ξερεις τον αργυρο μεσογειονικη της IFBB το 2001....ουτε αυτη η φωτο σου λεει τιποτα?τωρινη ειναι.....


γειά σου ρε Θόδωρε εγω πάντως κάπου σε ξέρω  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  με θύμισες παλιές καλές εποχές  :03. Thumb up: 

πολλες φορες παιδια οι φωτο αδικούν σε γενικό συμπέρασμα και όταν έχουμε να κάνουμε με πολύ καλούς και ισάξιους αθλητες λογικό είναι να υπάρχει μια υποκειμενικότητα στην κρίση και κάποια άτομα να θεωρούν άλλους καλύτερους.
 ακόμα και λάιβ να δούμε ένα αγωνα αλλιώς δείχνει ο αθλητής απο κοντα στα μάτια των κριτών και αλλιώς μερικές σειρες πιο πίσω στα μάτια των θεατών , γι αυτο αν δείτε σε ισάξιους και καλούς αθλητες αλλάζουμε ακόμη και την σειρα στα κομπάριζον και θέσεις γιατι ο κριτης απο αριστερα δεν βλέπει το ίδιο όπως αυτος απο αριστερα η στο κέντρο 

αυτα τα λέω να μήν είμαστε απόλυτοι και άδικα γίνονται παρεξηγήσεις , που και αυτα στο πρόγραμμα είναι μετα απο κάποιο αγωνα απλα με λογική και σύνεση να ελαχιστοποιούνται , γιατι όπως έχω ξαναπεί και εγω όποτε κατέβαινα σε αγώνες οι δικοί μου για πρώτο με είχαν αλλα εγω ήξερα τι άξιζα και δεν πέρναν αέρα τα μυαλά μου

----------


## Dreiko

*νο.30* - Γλεζελλης Μανωλης (Ελλας, Νους & Δυναμη)
*νο.31* - Ρουσσος Μανωλης (Διαπλαση Αθηνων)
*νο.32* - Αρμενης Γιωργος (Αχιλλεας Γρεβενων)
*νο.33* - Μηλιατζογλου Γαβριηλ (Ειρηνικος Παιανας)
*νο.34* - Χειλης Δημητρης (Ναρκισσος)
*νο.35* - Ποροιτης Δημητρης (Ναρκισσος)
*νο.36* - Συριγος Ευαγγελος (Αναγεννηση Λιβαδειας)
*νο.37* - Κοτσιουκης Ιωαννης (Πολυνικης)

----------


## Dreiko



----------


## Dreiko



----------


## Dreiko

*νο.78* - Σταυρουλακη Ζαφειρενια (Διαπλαση Λαρισας)
*νο.79* - Κωστουλα Παναγιωτα (Διαπλαση Αθηνων)
*νο.80* - Ευαγγελου Αρχοντουλα (Ελλας,Νους & Δυναμη)

----------


## Dreiko



----------


## Dreiko



----------


## Dreiko



----------


## Dreiko



----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

οι γυναικείες συμμετοχές πολύ καλές και πρότυπο αγωνιστικού γυναικείου  φιτνες  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap:

----------


## DIMITROS

[B[*B]]*Αν και εχω χρονια πολλα να παω σε αγωνες και τους παρακολουθω μονο απο to forum τα τελευταια χρονια με το καταπληκτικο fotoreportaz που κανουν οι χρηστες  :03. Clap:   :03. Clap:   :03. Clap:  και τα σχολια φυσικα θα ηθελα να πω οτι σιγα σιγα η IFBB θυμιζει "αρωμα" απο παλια με πολυ καλους και πολλους αθλητες  ( οι ποιο παλιοι που εχουν δει αγωνες τις δεκαετιας του 80 90 καταλαβαινουν!!) Δε θα ηθελα να πω πολλα για τους αθλητες γιατι ορισμενα πραγματα που εγω μπορει να τα βλεπω σα σωστα αλλοι μπορουν να εχουν διαφορετικη γνωμη!! Bλεπωντας ομως αυτοv το junior!!  Δημήτρη Τριπολιτσιώτη  τι να πω .Πιστευω ( να ειναι καλα  ) οτι συντομα θα μιλα πολυ κοσμος με αυτο το παιδι!! :03. Thumb up: [/B][/B]

----------


## Muscleboss

Δυο ερωτήσεις επειδή δεν ήμουν στον αγώνα:

- Μόνο 3άδα βγάζαν στις κατηγορίες ή μόνο αυτη την κατάταξη έχουμε διαθέσιμη;
Ρωτάω γιατί βλέπω κατηγορίες με πολλούς αθλητές που άξιζαν να πάρουν κάποια κατάταξη και να διαχωριστούν από τους υπόλοιπους. Ξέρουμε καλά ότι το να βγάλεις μόνο τριάδα είναι μεγάλη ελάφρυνση για την επιτροπή, πιο γρήγορα, πιο εύκολα και λιγότερα comparisons, αλλά σε τέτοιες κατηγορίες οι αθλητές αξίζουν νομίζω κάτι παραπάνω.

- Κριτική επιτροπή ποιοί ήταν; Αναφέρθηκαν;

----------


## NASSER

Πάνο από όσο γνωρίζω υπάρχει κατάταξη και βαθμολόγηση από τον 1ο μέχρι και τον 15ο. Φυσικά εδώ δεν είχαμε κατηγορία με άνω τους 15 αθλητές. 
Στην απονομή καλούν μόνο την τριάδα για συντόμευση των διαδικασιών. Αυτό γίνεται και στους διεθνής αγώνες της IFBB. Μετάλλια και διπλώματα δίνονται σε όλους είτε μετά κατά την ροή του αγώνα ή στέλνονται στους συλλόγους-σωματεία της ομοσπονδίας όπου είναι δηλωμένος ο κάθε αθλητής.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

το μετάλιο είναι η ηθική ικανοποίηση ενός αθλητη και αξία έχει όταν δίνετε επι τόπου στην διοργάνωση όπως και η ανακοίνωση των θέσεων τουλάχιστον της εξάδας , επειδη όπως είπε και ο πάνος είδαμε πολυ καλούς αθλητες που πιθανόν θα παιζόταν για 4η η και 3η θέση 
δεν αμφισβητει κανείς οτι θα σταλεί με κούριερ αργότερα αλλα πιο το νόημα και η ουσία συν τα μεταφορικα που κοστιζουν και κάποιος θα τα πληρώσει , η αποστολέας η παραλήπτης , η ουσία και ηθική ικανοποίηση είναι όταν δίνετε το έπαθλο κατα την διάρκεια αυτης της εκδήλωσης που η απονομή είναι μια τελετη με μεγάλη σημασία 

και ο αθλητής κάνει προετοιμασία όλο τον χρόνο για μια στιγμη που θα ανέβει στην σκηνή και αναφέρετο δικαίωμά του πρέπει να είναι να ποζάρει την ρουτίνα που έβγαλε και να ξέρει την κατάταξη του στην κατηγορία , όσο χρονοβόρο και να είναι ή γίνονται οι αγωνες προκριματικοι και τελικοι όπως παλια και στους τελικούς ποζάρει μόνο η εξάδα και με συνοπτικές διαδικασίες εφόσον είναι ενα σόου για το κοινό και να μην κουράσει και να μην κοντράρονται οι αθλητες σε συνεχή κομπάριζον

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> το μετάλιο είναι η ηθική ικανοποίηση ενός αθλητη και αξία έχει όταν δίνετε επι τόπου στην διοργάνωση όπως και η ανακοίνωση των θέσεων τουλάχιστον της εξάδας , επειδη όπως είπε και ο πάνος είδαμε πολυ καλούς αθλητες που πιθανόν θα παιζόταν για 4η η και 3η θέση 
> δεν αμφισβητει κανείς οτι θα σταλεί με κούριερ αργότερα αλλα πιο το νόημα και η ουσία συν τα μεταφορικα που κοστιζουν και κάποιος θα τα πληρώσει , η αποστολέας η παραλήπτης , η ουσία και ηθική ικανοποίηση είναι όταν δίνετε το έπαθλο κατα την διάρκεια αυτης της εκδήλωσης που η απονομή είναι μια τελετη με μεγάλη σημασία 
> 
> και ο αθλητής κάνει προετοιμασία όλο τον χρόνο για μια στιγμη που θα ανέβει στην σκηνή και αναφέρετο δικαίωμά του πρέπει να είναι να ποζάρει την ρουτίνα που έβγαλε και να ξέρει την κατάταξη του στην κατηγορία , όσο χρονοβόρο και να είναι ή γίνονται οι αγωνες προκριματικοι και τελικοι όπως παλια και στους τελικούς ποζάρει μόνο η εξάδα και με συνοπτικές διαδικασίες εφόσον είναι ενα σόου για το κοινό και να μην κουράσει και να μην κοντράρονται οι αθλητες σε συνεχή κομπάριζον


+1000 σε ολα,οι προκριματικοι ειναι απαραιτητοι για να γινει κ ποιο σωστη δουλεια κ το βραδυνο σοου να ειναι ποιο απολαυστικο ,ξεκαθαρο ,κ ''ευπεπτο'' απο το κοινο.

----------


## tinkerbell

> Προφανως εισαι η κοπελα του η' καποιος δικος του,ενταξει ωραιο το παλικαρρι αλλα αδικηθηκε???Mη λεμε και οτι θελουμε..Μονο κακο κανεις στην εικονα του Δουκιδη με ενα τετοιο ποστ..


Δες την φωτογραφια που ειναι και οι τρεις μαζι και θα καταλαβεις τι σου λεω!Δεν διαφωνω,προς θεου ηταν πολυ καλος και ο Ρετσινας-πολυ καλη γραμμωση,αλλα ο Δουκιδης ειχε δυνατα ποδια!Πραγμα στο οποιο εχανε ο Ρετσινας!Ολοι ηταν εκει και το ειδανε..!

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Εχανε ο Ρετσινας στα ποδια???Αλλο αγωνα βλεπεις? :01. Unsure: 

Τα πιο κομμενα ποδια της κατηγοριας με διαφορά..χωρις να ειναι πισω σε ογκο επισης.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

να μην ξεχνάτε παιδια και να λαμβάνετε υπόψιν πως οι αθλητες δεν κρίνονται κομμάτι κομμάτι , αλλα σε σύνολο και μπορεί κάποιος να έχει έστω οριακά καλύτερα πόδια η πιο μεγάλα η πιο γραμωμένα αλλα αυτο δεν σημαίνει ότι ό άλλος χάνει στα πόδια όταν δένουν αρμονικα με το ΄σώμα του , η μπορεί ο άλλος πχ ο ρετσινας να έχει καλύτερο πάνω κορμό και να κερδίζει όλες τις πόζες μπροστα πίσω πλάγια κατα κράτος .

και πολλες φορες (δεν αναφερομαι ειδικα σ αυτον τον αγώνα απλα ενημερωτικά μιλάω) ένας αθλητης με υπερβολικά μεγάλα πόδια αν δεν έχει ανάλογο κορμό μπορεί να λειτουργει αυτο αρνητικά και να δημιουργεί ασυμμετρία , οπότε όταν οι κριτες δίνουν παράγγελμα διπλοι δικεφάλων δεν βαθμολογούν τα δικέφαλα αλλα συνολικα όλο το σώμα

----------


## theodoros melissaris

> γειά σου ρε Θόδωρε εγω πάντως κάπου σε ξέρω  με θύμισες παλιές καλές εποχές 
> 
> πολλες φορες παιδια οι φωτο αδικούν σε γενικό συμπέρασμα και όταν έχουμε να κάνουμε με πολύ καλούς και ισάξιους αθλητες λογικό είναι να υπάρχει μια υποκειμενικότητα στην κρίση και κάποια άτομα να θεωρούν άλλους καλύτερους.
>  ακόμα και λάιβ να δούμε ένα αγωνα αλλιώς δείχνει ο αθλητής απο κοντα στα μάτια των κριτών και αλλιώς μερικές σειρες πιο πίσω στα μάτια των θεατών , γι αυτο αν δείτε σε ισάξιους και καλούς αθλητες αλλάζουμε ακόμη και την σειρα στα κομπάριζον και θέσεις γιατι ο κριτης απο αριστερα δεν βλέπει το ίδιο όπως αυτος απο αριστερα η στο κέντρο 
> 
> αυτα τα λέω να μήν είμαστε απόλυτοι και άδικα γίνονται παρεξηγήσεις , που και αυτα στο πρόγραμμα είναι μετα απο κάποιο αγωνα απλα με λογική και σύνεση να ελαχιστοποιούνται , γιατι όπως έχω ξαναπεί και εγω όποτε κατέβαινα σε αγώνες οι δικοί μου για πρώτο με είχαν αλλα εγω ήξερα τι άξιζα και δεν πέρναν αέρα τα μυαλά μου


 Γεια σου ρε Ηλια γιγαντα!Εχεις δικιο και ετσι ακριβως ειναι τα πραγματα,απλα δεν μπορω να κατανοησω τετοια γραφομενα εγω που εχω συμμετασχει σε 60-70 αγωνες και αυτο που ειδα το σαββατο ηταν ενας αγωνας τουλαχιστον κατα 99% δικαιος και μιλω αντικειμενικα.Μετα απο 12 χρονια αποχης απο το αγωνιστικο μερος βλεπω με λυπη μου οτι καποια πραγματα δεν θα αλλαξουν ποτε.Ας μιλησουν λοιπον πρωτα εκεινοι που εχουν μια αλφα εμπειρια και μετα οι υπολοιποι που οταν εμεις αγωνιζομασταν σε Ελλαδα και Εξωτερικο αυτοι που ηταν?Εγω το μονο που ηθελα να πω και το λεω τωρα,ειναι ενα ΜΕΓΑΛΟ μπραβο σε ολους τους συναθλητες μου τοσο σε αυτους με τους οποιους συναγωνισθηκα οσο και σε ολους τους συμμετεχοντες στον αγωνα,καθως και ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω στην ομοσπονδια μας την ΕΟΣΔ που πραγματικα διοργανωσε εναν δικαιο αγωνα ο οποιος ανεβασε τον πηχη του αθληματος μας.Γιατι εμεις οι παλιοι Ηλια ξερουμε πιο καλα απο ολους και απο ανοργανωσιες και απο κλικες κλπ κλπ.Αδερφε χαρηκα που μιλησαμε και θα τα ξαναπουμε! :01. Smile:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

χάρηκα πραγματικα που σε είδα Θόδωρε στούς αγώνες αυτούς μετα απο τόσα χρόνια και σε πολυ καλή κατάσταση

και να συμπληρώσω ότι δεν είναι κακό να ασκούνε κρητική ακόμα και οι λιγότερο σχετικοί με το άθλημα και μη αγωνιστικοί αρκεί να είναι καλοπροαίρετοι και όχι εκ του πονηρού απλα να δημιουργήσουν μανούρα 
εμείς οφείλουμε να είμαστε ταπεινοί και όπως πάντα το έλεγα και το λέω η αξία ενός ανθρώπου δεν μετριέτε απο τίτλους και περγαμηνες σε αγώνες αλλα απο την σταση ζωής και γενικότερη συμπεριφορά του και όταν ασκείτε σωστη και επικοδομητική κρητική αυτο βοηθάει ώστε να γίνονται καλύτερα τα πράματα , γιατι πάντα υπάρχουν περιθώρια βελτίωσης στο χώρο μας αλλα δεν είναι σωστο να απαξιώνετε η προσπάθεια .
γιατι αυτος ο αγώνας θεωρώ ότι ήταν ένας αγώνας δέλεαρ για κάθε αθλητη γιατι και επίπεδο είχε και συμμετοχές οπότε ανεβάζει και την αξία της θέσης που θα πάρει κάποιος 

κάποιες παραλήψεις η επισημάνσεις δεν είναι κακό να λέγονται για να γίνετε ακόμα καλύτερη μια διοργάνωση μαθαίνοντας απο τα λάθη της προηγούμενης και έτσι όφελος έχει το άθλημα και ο καθένας να αναλαμβάνει το μέγεθος της ευθύνης που του αναλογεί 

εμάς τους παλιότερους μας βαραίνει μια ακόμα ευθύνη , έστω μεσα απο ενα φόρουμ να εξηγούμε κάποια θέματα ώστε να κατανοήσουν και αυτοι που πραγματικα ενδιαφέρονται να ενημερωθούν για το αγωνιστικό ββ και είναι φίλαθλοι , γιατι έχει ανάγκη απο υγιείς και ενημερωμένους  φιλάθλους το άθλημά μας , γι αυτο και ποτε δεν παρεξηγω σχόλια διαφορων παιδιών και προσπαθω όπου μπορω με ηρεμια να εξηγήσω , αρκεί να μην  είναι μονο για μανούρα και καθοδηγούμενοι

----------


## barbell

> Δες την φωτογραφια που ειναι και οι τρεις μαζι και θα καταλαβεις τι σου λεω!Δεν διαφωνω,προς θεου ηταν πολυ καλος και ο Ρετσινας-πολυ καλη γραμμωση,αλλα ο Δουκιδης ειχε δυνατα ποδια!Πραγμα στο οποιο εχανε ο Ρετσινας!Ολοι ηταν εκει και το ειδανε..!


Βασικα ημουν εκει και δεν τιθεται καν θεμα συγκρισης,φαντασου πως τα λεει καποιος αυτα που δε συμπαθει τον συγκεκριμενο αθλητη(σαν χαρακτηρα)καθολου..

----------


## aqua_bill

θερμα συγχαρητήρια για τον κοπο τη στέρηση και τη σκληρη δουλεια ολων οσων αγωνιστικαν ανεξαρτήτως κατάταξης. εμανα το σχολιο δεν θα επικεντρωθεί σε θεσης και προσωπα συγκρκριμενα αλλα θα ειναι γενικό.

το οτι παιζεις 5*5, βλεπεις και κατεχεις απο μπαλα ... σε σήμαινε οτι μπορεις να γινεις και ποδοσφαιριστής. νομιζω εχουμε εσφαλμενη εντυπωση της λεξης "ταλέντου" και πως αυτο εμφανιζεται στο ββ. επειδη ειμαι άπειρος ίσως. εχοντας παντως στο μυαλο μου τον ορισμο ταλεντο συνδεδεμένο με τα γεννετικα...μαλλον απογοητευμενος ειμαι απο τον αγωνα. σε καμια περιπτωση δεν ακυρωνω τον σκληρο αγωνα, τον κοπο και τη στερήσητου καθ ενος. Σιγουρα δεν μπορουμε όλοι να το κανουμε αυτό. απο κει και περα ομως μετρανε αλλα πραγματα για μένα. το να εχεις προσβαση σε οσα εχει και ενας επαγγελματιας ενω δεν εχεισ τα γεννετικα εμενα με αποθει από το ββ. δεν ειναι εικονα αυτή. Στομαχια, κατακρατηση υγρών....ευχομαι να μη χασουμε το δασος.

ΚΑι παλι πολλα συγχαρητήρια για τον κοπο και την στερηση ολων οσων συμμετείχαν.

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> Βασικα ημουν εκει και δεν τιθεται καν θεμα συγκρισης,φαντασου πως τα λεει καποιος αυτα που δε συμπαθει τον συγκεκριμενο αθλητη(σαν χαρακτηρα)καθολου..


Για ποιον λες οτι δε συμπαθεις?

----------


## Muscleboss

> Πάνο από όσο γνωρίζω υπάρχει κατάταξη και βαθμολόγηση από τον 1ο μέχρι και τον 15ο. Φυσικά εδώ δεν είχαμε κατηγορία με άνω τους 15 αθλητές. 
> Στην απονομή καλούν μόνο την τριάδα για συντόμευση των διαδικασιών. Αυτό γίνεται και στους διεθνής αγώνες της IFBB. Μετάλλια και διπλώματα δίνονται σε όλους είτε μετά κατά την ροή του αγώνα ή στέλνονται στους συλλόγους-σωματεία της ομοσπονδίας όπου είναι δηλωμένος ο κάθε αθλητής.


OK Νασσερ. Δηλαδή 4ος, 5ος και 6ος στις κατηγορίες ξέρουμε ποιος βγήκε; Οι ίδιοι ενημερώθηκαν;

Ακόμα παρατηρώ ότι η ερώτηση μου για τη *συνθεση της κριτικής επιτροπής* πέρασε ασχολίαστη. Ενα τόσο σημαντικό στοιχείο της αξιοπιστίας του αγώνα και κανείς δεν ενδιαφέρεται;

----------


## Dreiko

Ναι Πανο ξερουμε.Αν δεις τα ποστ μου τα χθεσινα εχω παραθεσει αναλυτικη καταταξη,οπως ανακοιωθηκε απο την ΕΟΣΔ χθες... :03. Thumb up: 
Κριτικη επιτροπη ηταν τρεις εγκεκριμενοι κριτες της IFBB - ΕΟΣΔ,αναμεσα τους και ο Χρηστος Γκολιας και ο αντιπροεδρος της ΕΟΣΔ (μου διαφευγει το επωνυμο του).

----------


## Dreiko

*νο.81* - Κρητικοπουλου Σπυριδουλα (Κουρος)
*νο.82* - Ζωργιανου Χριστινα (Υγεια & Δυναμη)
*νο.78* - Σταυρουλακη Ζαφειρενια (Διαπλαση Λαρισας)
*νο.83* - Παντελα Τερεζα (Υγεια & Δυναμη)

----------


## Dreiko



----------


## Dreiko

*νο.84* - Βασιλογιαννη Τριανταφυλλενια (Αναγεννηση Λιβαδειας)
*νο.85* - Κολλια Πανωραια (Υγεια & Δυναμη)
*νο.86* - Αλογδιανακη Ριτσα (Διαπλαση Αθηνων)

----------


## Dreiko



----------


## Dreiko



----------


## Dreiko



----------


## Dreiko



----------


## kok

> Γεια σου ρε Ηλια γιγαντα!Εχεις δικιο και ετσι ακριβως ειναι τα πραγματα,απλα δεν μπορω να κατανοησω τετοια γραφομενα εγω που εχω συμμετασχει σε 60-70 αγωνες και αυτο που ειδα το σαββατο ηταν ενας αγωνας τουλαχιστον κατα 99% δικαιος και μιλω αντικειμενικα.Μετα απο 12 χρονια αποχης απο το αγωνιστικο μερος βλεπω με λυπη μου οτι καποια πραγματα δεν θα αλλαξουν ποτε.Ας μιλησουν λοιπον πρωτα εκεινοι που εχουν μια αλφα εμπειρια και μετα οι υπολοιποι που οταν εμεις αγωνιζομασταν σε Ελλαδα και Εξωτερικο αυτοι που ηταν?Εγω το μονο που ηθελα να πω και το λεω τωρα,ειναι ενα ΜΕΓΑΛΟ μπραβο σε ολους τους συναθλητες μου τοσο σε αυτους με τους οποιους συναγωνισθηκα οσο και σε ολους τους συμμετεχοντες στον αγωνα,καθως και ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω στην ομοσπονδια μας την ΕΟΣΔ που πραγματικα διοργανωσε εναν δικαιο αγωνα ο οποιος ανεβασε τον πηχη του αθληματος μας.Γιατι εμεις οι παλιοι Ηλια ξερουμε πιο καλα απο ολους και απο ανοργανωσιες και απο κλικες κλπ κλπ.Αδερφε χαρηκα που μιλησαμε και θα τα ξαναπουμε!


Καλώς την παλιοπαρέα,
Θόδωρε γειά σου και από μένα, ο Αλέξανδροσ Κοκαρίδας είμαι από Σέρρες (Ηρακλειώτης πλέον εδώ και πολλά χρόνια), συγχαρητήρια για την εμφάνιση σου, την θέση που πήρες την άξιζες και δεν χρειάζεται να το συζητάς με κανέναν εδώ στο φόρουμ, οι μεγάλοι αθλητές ότι έχουν να πούν το λεν πάνω στη σκηνή. Χάρηκα πολύ που σε ξαναείδα, εύχομαι να έχεις πάντα υγεία και να συνεχίσεις αυτό που αγαπάμε όλοι μας τόσο πολύ. Keep Walking φίλε, και πάλι μπράβο σου.....
Υ.Γ. για τον φίλο μου τον ηλία, κακές γλώσες λένε ότι κάποιες παλιές καραβάνες πορώθηκαν φέτος τόσο πολύ που αρχίζουν να το σκέφτονται...Αυτό σημαίνει ότι αυξάνεται από τώρα η αγωνία για το τι θα γίνει στους αγώνες το 2015... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Dreiko

Η κατηγορια ειχε μονο μια συμμετοχη και γι'αυτο το λογο ανεβηκε με τη κατηγορια physique.

*νο.87* - Kαραμιχα Βασιλικη (Σκαλα Λακωνιας)

----------


## Dreiko

*νο.10* - Τριπολιτσιωτης Δημητριος (Ελλας, Νους & Δυναμη)
*νο.11* - Χατζης Ιωαννης (Πολυνικης)

----------


## Dreiko



----------


## Dreiko



----------


## barbell

> Για ποιον λες οτι δε συμπαθεις?


Μη ξεφυγουμε απο το θεμα,απλα ετσι τονιζω πως ειμαι περα για περα αντικειμενικος στην συγκεκριμενη συγκριση :01. Wink:

----------


## Dreiko

*νο.39* - Κοτσιβος Θεοχαρης (Διαπλαση Λαρισας)
*νο.42* - Δερματιδης Θεοδωρος (Πολυνικης)
*νο.47* - Αθανασιαδης Σωκρατης (Ναρκισσος)
*νο.64* - Σταυριανος Σωτηρης (Διαπλαση Αθηνων)
*νο.65* - Βασιλειου Κωστας (Υγεια & Δυναμη)
*νο.66* - Καλλας Παναγιωτης (Σκαλα Λακωνιας)
*νο.68* - Βασαλος Ιωαννης (Ειρηνικος Παιανας)

----------


## Dreiko



----------


## Dreiko



----------


## Dreiko

> *Εδω και καποιες ημερες εγκαινιασαμε μια καινουρια tab.Την "Gallery".Θα τη βρειτε πανω δεξια απο αυτη του "Forum".*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 67315
> 
> 
> *Πατωντας εκει θα σας κατευθυνει σε galleries που θα περιεχουν φωτογραφικο υλικο απο ελληνικους αγωνες και events,χωρισμενες σε κατηγοριες.*


Πριν συνεχισουμε τη παρουσιαση του αγωνα να ενημερωσω του ενδιαφερομενους οτι το φωτογραφικο υλικο μας εχει ανεβει και στην "Gallery". :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Greek Gladiator

Ένα μεγάλο μπράβο σε όσους και όσες αγωνίστηκαν καθώς και στους νικητές :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Dreiko

*νο.38* - Κουκουλης Σωκρατης (Διαπλαση Λαρισας)
*νο.39* - Κοτσιβος Θεοχαρης (Διαπλαση Λαρισας)
*νο.40* - Κατσουλας Γεωργιος (Αναγεννηση Λιβαδειας)
*νο.41* - Λουλακης Μιχαλης (Υγεια & Δυναμη)
*νο.42* - Δερματιδης Θεοδωρος (Πολυνικης)
*νο.43* - Τοπαλιδης Ισαακ (Διαπλαση Λαρισας)

----------


## Dreiko



----------


## Dreiko



----------


## EvDev86

O Σωκράτης Κουκούλης παίζει να είχε και το πιο γραμμωμένο σώμα σε όλο τον αγώνα.Τρομερή φυσική κατάσταση.

----------


## Dreiko

*νο.44* - Δουμας Αλεξανδρος (Διαπλαση Αθηνων)
*νο.45* - Φακιρης Ανδρεας (Ελλας, Νους & Δυναμη)
*νο.46* - Μηλιαδης Παυλος (Ναρκισσος)
*νο.47* - Αθανασιαδης Σωκρατης (Ναρκισσος)
*νο.48* - Κριμιωτης Γιωργος (Ναρκισσος)
*νο.49* - Μουτζουρης Δημητρης (Διαπλαση Αθηνων)
*νο.50* - Μελισσαρης Θεοδωρος (Πολυνικης)
*νο.51* - Βοιλας Βασιλειος (Πολυνικης)
*νο.52* - Σερανης Κλεομενης (Πολυνικης)

----------


## Dreiko



----------


## Dreiko



----------


## Dreiko



----------


## beefmeup

ο 2ος μαλλον ηταν για 1ος..
ο καλικατζαρος κατεβηκε πολυ στεγνος κ αφυδατωμενος,κ ηταν σε καλυτερη κατασταση απο αρκετους εκει περα,αλλα στην προσπαθεια του να βγει ετσι καπου εχασε σε μεγεθος,πραγμα που μαλλον του στοιχισε την μεγαλυτερη θεση.
το νο 46 μαλλον κ αυτος ηταν για καπου παραπανω,ενω αυτος που βγηκε 3ος απο πισω ειναι πολυ μαλακος κ κραταει νερα παντου με αποτελεσμα να μην δειχνει καθολου.

----------


## MakPriest

ναι.. το 49 φαινόταν να ειχε πολλά νερα αλλα είχε πολυ καλη συμμετρία και αυτο τον βοήθησε πολυ

----------


## 8avos

Όντως,πολύ καλός ο καλικάντζαρος :03. Thumb up: 
Και όσο κοιτούσα τις φωτό του από που ξεκίνησε... :03. Clap:

----------


## Dreiko

*νο.31* - Ρουσσος Μανωλης (Διαπλαση Αθηνων)
*νο.54* - Βερβενιωτης Στρατος (Διαπλαση Αθηνων)
*νο.55* - Κουτρουμανος Στελιος (Ειρηνικος Παιανας)
*νο.56* - Δουκιδης Αργυρης (Ειρηνικος Παιανας)
*νο.57* - Ρετσινας Γιωργος (Διαπλαση Αθηνων)
*νο.59* - Νικολοπουλος Αθανασιος (Διαπλαση Λαρισας)

----------


## Dreiko



----------


## Dreiko



----------


## sTeLaKoS

> ο 2ος μαλλον ηταν για 1ος..
> ο καλικατζαρος κατεβηκε πολυ στεγνος κ αφυδατωμενος,κ ηταν σε καλυτερη κατασταση απο αρκετους εκει περα,αλλα στην προσπαθεια του να βγει ετσι καπου εχασε σε μεγεθος,πραγμα που μαλλον του στοιχισε την μεγαλυτερη θεση.
> το νο 46 μαλλον κ αυτος ηταν για καπου παραπανω,ενω αυτος που βγηκε 3ος απο πισω ειναι πολυ μαλακος κ κραταει νερα παντου με αποτελεσμα να μην δειχνει καθολου.


Βλέποντας όλες τις συγκρίσεις, συμφωνώ με ότι ειπώθηκε σε προηγούμενη σελίδα σχετικά με τα αποτελέσματα στην -90. 
Ο Χρυσός Πανελληνιονίκης της -90 και Αργυρός Βαλκανιονίκης 2001 είχε μέτριο condition και δεν υπέρηχε σε μάζες ώστε να δικαιολογείται η πρώτη θέση που του δώσανε.




> O Σωκράτης Κουκούλης παίζει να είχε και το πιο γραμμωμένο σώμα σε όλο τον αγώνα.Τρομερή φυσική κατάσταση.


+1  :03. Clap: 

Γρανιτένιος, έτσι πρέπει να δείχνει ένας αθλητής τη μέρα του αγώνα.  :03. Thumb up: 



Edit: Συγχωρέστε με, Μεσογειονίκης ήθελα να γράψω!

----------


## noz1989

ο Ρετσινας με οπισθια διπλη δικεφαλων που σκοτωνει!!! :05. Biceps: 

Γεωργια Τσιαμη Νο 92 αν δεν κανω λαθος!!!
Απιστευτη!!!  :02. Love:

----------


## pizzass

πολυ ωραια μεση το 46 στη -90 και γενικα πολυ αρμονικο σωμα κατα τη γνωμη μου! σιγουρα για 3αδα.. ο 2ος ηταν ο καλυτερος του αγωνα και μαλιστα με διαφορα...θα συμφωνησω για τον 3ο και το θεμα με τα νερα ο οποιος δεν ξερω κατα ποσο ηταν για 3αδα.. οσο για τον 1ο ειπαμε βαλκανιονικης αλλα οχι και πρωτια...και η 3η θεση μια χαρα τιμιτικη ειναι if u know what i mean  :01. Wink:  μ αρεσε πολυ ο qlimax σε πααααρα πολυ καλη κατασταση με τρελο διαχωρισμο στα ποδια αλλα πρεπει να δυναμωσει λιγο τους δικεφαλους γιατι ειναι κατι που φαινεται με την πρωτη ματια  :03. Thumb up:  my 2 cents !

----------


## Dreiko

Εδω ειχαμε μεγαλα ονοματα,Δυστυχως ενα απο αυτα,ο Γιαννης Τσουνος,αισθανθηκε μια αδιαθεσια αμεσως μετα τα πρωτα ποζαρισματα και αποχωρησε.

*νο.60* - Μωυσιδης Μαριος (Διαπλαση Αθηνων)
*νο.10* - Τριπολιτσιωτης Δημητριος (Ελλας, Νους & Δυναμη)
*νο.61* - Αττιλακος Αθανασιος (Διαπλαση Αθηνων)
*νο.62* - Τσουνος Ιωαννης (Διαπλαση Αθηνων)
*νο.63* - Καραμανλακης Μανωλης (Διαπλαση Λαρισας)

----------


## Dreiko



----------


## Dreiko



----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> ναι.. το 49 φαινόταν να ειχε πολλά νερα αλλα είχε πολυ καλη συμμετρία και αυτο τον βοήθησε πολυ


Εμενα παντως τα μπαλαρισματα του μου θυμισαν το Κεφαλιανο στις αρχες του ,δεν ηξερε να στεκεται πολυ καλα στις ποζες αλλα εαν βαλει δουλεια με τον καιρο πανω του  ,νομιζω θα ξεχωρισει.

----------


## Dreiko



----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

συμβαίνει κι αυτο όταν οι αθλητες είναι πολύ κοντα να αμφισβητείτε η κατάταξη , γι αυτο και σε ορισμένες περιπτωσεις δεν τιθετε θεμα αδικίας και η διαφορα μπορει να φανεί σε σημεία και πόζα πόζα 

απο την άλλη στην κατηγορία του Ρετσινα θα έλεγα ήταν απο τις πιο ξεκάθαρες για την πρώτη θεση γιατι είχε όλο το πακέτο και καλο φινίρισμα και λεπτομέρεια, με μεγάλες δυνατότητες εξέλιξης  και να μην ξεχνάμε οι αθλητες κρίνονται συνολικά , όπως είπα και πιο πάνω όταν λέμε πλάγια στηθους δεν βαθμολογείτε μόνο το στηθος αλλα η συνολική εικόνα σ αυτη την πόζα

----------


## Dreiko

*νο.37* - Κουτσιουκης Γιαννης (Πολυνικης)
*νο.27* - Τριουλιδης Σταυρος (Διαπλαση Αθηνων)

----------


## Dreiko

Γενικος νικητης των Bodybuilding Classic κατηγοριων o* Σταυρος Τριουλιδης*!

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

*Classic Bodybuilding Εφήβων
*
Ολη η κατηγορια ειχε αθλητες που εμφανιστηκαν με καλη γραμμωση,και προσωπα που μαρτυρουν οτι το ποσοστο του λιπους τους ηταν εξαιρετικα χαμηλο.
Ο αθλητης με το νουμερο 6 κατεταγη τριτος ,δεν ειχε μεγαλο ογκο ,σε σχεση με το δευτερο και τον πρωτο,αλλα ηταν συμμετρικος και γραμμωμενος.Παρ'ολο που ο σκελετος του θωρακα του δεν ειναι ευρυς εχει αριστους οδοντωτους.

Το νουμερο 2 ειχε πολυ σκληρους μυς,με φλεβικοτητα και μαγνητιζε τα βλεμματα.Ολοι του οι μυς,ειδικα στις μπροστινες και πλαγιες ποζες,παρουσιαζαν μια πολυ αγρια μαζα.

Ο νικητης με τον αριθμο 5 ηταν ενας αθλητης που η συμμετρια του και η πληροτητα του ,θυμιζε προχωρημενο αθλητη σε ανδρικη κατηγορια.Και ο ογκος του ηταν ο καλυτερος της κατηγοριας,διαθετοντας και ικανοποιητικη γραμμωση.

----------


## Ariel

Καλησπερα,

Θα ηθελα να ευχαριστισω το κοινο για την υποστιριξη του αλλα κυριος το πλασμα που ηταν διπλα μου καθε λεπτο της προετοιμασιας μου και να ξερετε οτι στο μελλον θα ειμαι ακομα καλυτερος αλλα δυστιχος δεν θα με ξανα δουνε σε ελληνικο αγωνα αν δεν αλλαξουν μερικοι μυαλα.

Θα ηθελα να σταθω σε 2-3 πραγματακια που σχολιαστικαν.

*1ον*



> - Κριτική επιτροπή ποιοί ήταν; Αναφέρθηκαν;


Δεν αναφερθηκαν γιατι πολυ απλα δεν ειχαν καμια μα καμια σχεση με τον χορο του ΒΒ και αυτο φανικε απο τα αποτελεσματα.
Περα τον αποτελεσματον φυσικα δεν ειχαν διαβασει και ποτε τους κανονες της IFBB και αυτο φανηκε κυριος στις γυναικιες κατιγοριες που ειναι πιο αυστηρα τα πραγματα.
Δεν ειναι δυνατον να φορανε λαθος μαγιο, να κανουν λαθος ποζαρισμα και στο ατομικο να μην εχει καμια σχεση με αυτα που λεει η IFBB και να μου βγενουν και πρωτες.
Κριμα στα ατομα που διαβασαν εστο και λιγο τους κανονες και προετοιμαστικαν πανω σε αυτους.

Για πολοστη φορα φανικε η ανοργανοσια της IFBB και σε χρονοπρογραματισμο αλλα και σε ενημεροση αθλητον με αποτελεσμα καπιοι να αργισουν να ανεβουν στην σκηνη και αυτο να τους στιχιση σε θεσεις. Δεν τους εφταναν ολα τον αθλητον επρεπε να ρωτανε τριγυρο το ποτε θα βγουνε για να ετοιμαστουτε. Παλι καλα που ηταν τα παιδια τις Weider και λογο του αερογραφου παρακολουθουσανε και ενημεροναν οσο μπορουσαν τους αθλητες.


*2ον*



> ο καλικατζαρος κατεβηκε πολυ στεγνος κ αφυδατωμενος,κ ηταν σε καλυτερη κατασταση απο αρκετους εκει περα,αλλα στην προσπαθεια του να βγει ετσι καπου εχασε σε μεγεθος,πραγμα που μαλλον του στοιχισε την μεγαλυτερη θεση.


Θα σταθω σε αυτο. Οπως αναφερεις θυσιασα το μεγεθος για την λεπτομερια πραγμα που στο εξωτερικο θα μετραγε περισσοτερο. (αυτος ηταν ο σκοπος μου αν και 4-5 κηλα βαριτερος απο τον προεγουμενο αγωνα) Αλλα...
Εχασα πολυ στην πλατη η οποια δεν γεμισε στο ζεσταμα και κραταγε νερα χαμηλα.

Δεν εβαλα πολους υδατανθρακες στο γεμισμα γιατι φοβιθικα τα νερα πραγμα που δεν μπορω να εξηγισω πως αφου ειμουνα αφιδατομενος τεζα οταν πατιθικα καλα μετα υδροσα...

Φυσικα και το ποζαρισμα μου δεν ηταν το καλυτερο γιατι δεν υπαρχει καποιος στην ελλαδα να σου δηξει πως και τι να κανεις για να αναδιξεις το σωμα σου το οποιο ειναι το πιο συμαντικο και οτι κανω ειναι αυτοδιδαχτα.

Βλεπετε φετος πειραματιστικα πολυ μονος μου και εκανα πρωτοποριακα πραγματα για ελλαδα χωρις να εχω κανεναν απο πισω μου και χωρις να μπορει κανεις να με βοηθισει. Αλλα το συμαντικοτερο οτι δεν εχω και την μεγαλη εμπειρια απο αγωνες για να μπορω να παρακολουθω και να διορθονω στην πορια καταστασεις στο σωμα μου.

Τωρα οτι αφορα τα χερια μου πραγματικα δεν ξερω τι να πω... Δεν ακουνε με τιποτα... Δεν ξερω αν κανω κατι λαθος αλλα φετος θα τα αναθεορισω ολα και θα παω στο αλλο ακρο.

*3ον*



> απο που κι ως που?μαλλον δεν βλεπεις καλα φιλε........η εισαι ασχετος με το αθλημα  ειτε απλα εισαι κακοπροαιρετος,δεν ξερω τι αλλο να υποθεσω.Κι επειδη εισαι και απο θεσσαλονικη,οπως βλεπω,και με αναφερεις απλα σαν "το 50" μαλλον ασχετος με το αθλημα θα ελεγα αφου δεν ξερεις τον αργυρο μεσογειονικη της IFBB το 2001....ουτε αυτη η φωτο σου λεει τιποτα?τωρινη ειναι.....


Λοιπαμε που βλεπω τετοια συμπεριφορα απο τον "Αργυρο Μεσογειακο του 2001" Δυστιχος κυριε μελισαρι δεν σας γνωριζω αλλα το 50% τις κατηγοριας εβγαζε περισοτερες γραμμες και ειχε λιγοτερα νερα απο εσας. Το οτι καποτε εισασταν μεσογειακος δεν εχει να λεει γιατι καποτε ο colman ηταν olympia.


Αυτα απο εμενα σας ευχαριστω για τον χρονο σας.

*Αλεξανδρος Δουμας* aka *Qlim4X*


*PS1* Συνχαρητιρια και στους πολυ καλους μου φιλους-συναθλιτες Δημητρη Τριπολιτσιοτι, Μενιο Σερετη, Κωσταντινο Βασιλιου, Σταυριανο Σωτιρη Χρηστινα Ζοργιανου, Νορα Κολια, Γεωργια Τσαμη, Τσουνο Γιαννη, Ρετσινα Γιωργο, Θαναση Ατιλακο, Σταυρο Τριουλιδη.

*PS2* Ευχαριστω και παλι την γυναικα μου που με αντεξε, με ανεχθικε, με φροντισε και ειναι η μονη που ηταν διπλα μου και περασαμε μαζι αυτο το γλυκο μαρτυριο με μια δοση πικριας στο τελος.

----------


## giannis64

αλεξ συγχαρητήρια από μένα. πράγματι έκανες φοβερή εμφάνιση. καμία σχέση με την προηγούμενη.  :08. Toast: 

αλλά...... :01. Sad: 

 άφησα το ποστ σου μόνο και μόνο για να μπορέσεις να πάρεις βήμα και να τοποθετηθείς στον αγώνα και στην άποψη σου.

είμαι όμως υποχρεωμένος να σου θυμίσω πως δεν επιτρέπετε να μπαίνει κάποιος με τον λογαριασμό άλλου. αυτό έχει αρνητικές συνέπειες και στον υπάρχον λογαριασμό.

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

Πλημμυρισε η αιθουσα με γλυκα, χαρη και θηλυκοτητα.Ομως αναγκαστικα επρεπε να γινει καταταξη,και ετσι ειχαμε στη 3η θεση με το 92 μια κοπελα με απαλα σχηματισμενες ανατομικες λεπτομερειες,στη 2η θεση με το 90 μια κοπελα με εξωτικη φιγουρα,και στη 1η θεση ειδαμε με τον αριθμο 89 μια καλογυμνασμενη και γυκια κοπελα που συγχρονως με τη θηλυκοτητα της εξεπεμπε και ενα γοητευτικο δυναμισμο.

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

*Classic Bodybuilding -1.75
*
Τριτος με τον αριθμο 16 ενας πολυ σπουδαιος αθλητης. Πολυ γυμνασμενος και χαρισματικος.Οι ωμοι του ηταν σαν μπαλες,η αναλογια μεσης και φαρδους πλατης (ειδικα στα ρηλαξ) ηταν η καλυτερη της κατηγοριας.Δεν υστερουσε σε κανενα σημειο και ειχε γραμμωσει πολυ.

Στη δευτερη θεση με το νουμερο 20 ενας αθλητης με καλη μαζα σχεδον παντου ,εντονους κοιλιακους, και πλατη που ανοιγει απα χαμηλα.Λογω του μεγαλου σκελετου που διαθετει δεν δειχνει παντα οτι εχει αρκετη μαζα.Χρειαζοταν λιγο ακομα γραμμωση,χρωμα ,γαμπες και χαμηλο μηριαιο δικεφαλο.

Πρωτος ενας πραγματικα ολοκληρωμενος αθλητης.Ειχε τον αριθμο 17.Ηταν καταγραμμωμενος και με δουλεμενους αναγλυφους μυς παντου.Η διπλη δικεφαλων ,και η μπροστινη και η πισω ηταν οι καλυτερες ποζες του.Θελει προσοχη στα ανοιγματα φτερων και στις ποζες και στα ρηλαξ.Τον ζηλευω οταν βλεπω τον τροπο που τον κοιταει η θαυμαστρια του!!!

----------


## Ariel

> Καλησπερα,
> 
> Θα ηθελα να ευχαριστισω το κοινο για την υποστιριξη του αλλα κυριος το πλασμα που ηταν διπλα μου καθε λεπτο της προετοιμασιας μου και να ξερετε οτι στο μελλον θα ειμαι ακομα καλυτερος αλλα δυστιχος δεν θα με ξανα δουνε σε ελληνικο αγωνα αν δεν αλλαξουν μερικοι μυαλα.
> 
> 
> 
> *1ον*
> 
> 
> ...


χαχα..το ωραιοτερο πλασμα του κοσμου????? :01. Razz: 
μπα...το δευτερο ωραιοτερο..την πρωτια δεν την εχω απ οτι φαινεται...

Μενιος Σερανης βρειιιιι...ειναι αυπνος Μενιο μην τον παρεξηγεις... :01. Razz: 

θα παμε εξωτερικο???οοο....πεινα που χει να πεσει...ευτυχως δε χρειαζεται να μαθω κανονες..τους ξερω! :01. Smile: 

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ....ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΗΤΑΝ Ο Q ΔΕ ΘΑ ΕΒΛΕΠΑ ΤΗ ΣΚΗΝΗ ΟΥΤΕ ΜΕ ΚΥΑΛΙΑ! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> Πλημμυρισε η αιθουσα με γλυκα, χαρη και θηλυκοτητα.Ομως αναγκαστικα επρεπε να γινει καταταξη,και ετσι ειχαμε στη 3η θεση με το 92 μια κοπελα με απαλα σχηματισμενες ανατομικες λεπτομερειες,στη 2η θεση με το 90 μια κοπελα με εξωτικη φιγουρα,και στη 1η θεση ειδαμε με τον αριθμο 89 μια καλογυμνασμενη και γυκια κοπελα που συγχρονως με τη θηλυκοτητα της εξεπεμπε και ενα γοητευτικο δυναμισμο.


Exω την εντυπωση οτι η κατηγορια bikini βαθμολογειται με το κριτηριο της καλλιγραμης θηλυκοτητας ,με λιγα λογια ποια θα εκανε μεγαλυτερη εντυπωση σε μια πλαζ εξεταζοντας φυσικα κ την μυικη εκγυμναση του σωματος αλλα οχι κατα κυριο λογο.
Δεν συμφωνω με την καταταξη.

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

*Classic Bodybuilding -1.80:
*
Ειδικα σε αυτη τη κατηγορια θα αναφερω και την τεταρτη θεση διοτι την πηρε ο αθλητης με το νουμερο 2 ,ο οποιος ελαβε μερος και στο Classic Bodybuilding Εφήβων.

3ος με το νουμερο 24 ενας πολυ καλα μπαλαρισμενος αθλητης.Ειχε γεματους πυκνους μυς παντου.Αυτο ηταν ιδιαιτερα αισθητο σε ωμους τραπεζοειδεις και στο χαμηλο μερος των τετρακεφαλων.Μου δινει την αισθηση οτι εκτελει τις ασκησεις πολυ "μερακλιδικα".

2ος με το 29 ενας θηριωδης αθλητης.Ειχε συμπαγεις και πολυ μεγαλους μυς παντου.Θα μπορουσε ανετα να παιξει και σε κατηγοριες καθαρου bodybuilding.Υστερει σε συμμετρια.Σε μερικες απο τις ποζες του,δεν εχει βρει ακομα την εκτελεση που θα αναδειξει τα προσοντα του.Φαινεται ομως οτι προσπαθει να τις ολοκληρωσει,και τον ενδιαφερει το πολυ επιβλητικο "look".

1ος με το 27 ο Σταυρος Τριουλιδης.Επειδη ειναι πολυ γνωστος αθλητης ελπιζω να μην φανει αντιδεοντολογικο που ανεφερα και το ονομα του,εκτος απο τον αριθμο του.Δεν αφησε κενα στη προετοιμασια του.Η πολυ σκληρη,τραχια  οψη των μυωνων του παραμενει το "σημα κατατεθεν" του.Οπως παντα ηταν πολυ γραμμωμενος,γεματος φλεβες,αιματωμενος,και γυμνασμενος παντου.Δεν εχει ασθενη σημεια,διαθετει τα παντα, αλλα τα ποδια του και οι κοιλιακοι του, σου τραβανε αμεσως την προσοχη.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

εγω με το δικό μου σκεπτικο χωρίς να γνωρίζω τους κανονισμούς της ιφββ στην κατηγορία μπικίνι , οι κοπέλες πρέπει να κρατηθούν με χαμηλή μυικότητα , τονίζοντας περισσότερο συμμετρια και θηλυκότητα , η πιο μυώδης θα έπρεπε να απορίπτετε και να πηγαίνει σε άλλη κατηγορία 

γιατι αν κάνουν το λάθος οι κριτες και δεν δώσουν προσοχή σ αυτο τον τομέα , τοτε στην προσπάθεια μια αθλήτρια να βελτιωθει θα προσπαθει να βγάλει περισσότερη μυικότητα γράμωση και θα ξεφύγει μετα η κατηγορία απο τα στάνταρ και πρότυπά της 

δηλαδη θυμαμε απο παλια μια αθλήτρια φίτνες έλεγε του χρονου θα κατεβω πιο κομμάτια , μα λέω μετα θα πάς σε άλλη κατηγορία δεν θα βελτιωθείς στην ήδη υπάρχουσα που ανήκεις 

γι αυτο και λέω να μην στενοχωριούνται οι κοπέλες αν δεν βγούν μπροστα σε τετοιες κατηγορίες γιατι μπορει μια που θα βγει τριτη να αρεσει περισσότερο απο θεμα θηλυκότητας και απο την πρώτη , απλα επειδη είναι καινούριες κατηγορίες καμια φορα μπερδεύονται οι κριτες και το ματι πάει απο μόνο του στην πιο μυώδη 
δεν είναι θεμα αδικίας πιστεύω η δόλου αλλα θεμα εμπειρίας και εξοικείωσης με αυτες τις κατηγορίες στην Ελλάδα , γι αυτο να μην απογοητεύονται οι αθλήτριες , το μπικίνι αυτα τα χαρακτηριστικα έχει την γυναικεία θηλυκότητα και ομορφιά , όλα παίζουν ρόλο γιατι επηρεάζουν την αισθητική

----------


## Menios Ser1985

> χαχα..το ωραιοτερο πλασμα του κοσμου?????
> μπα...το δευτερο ωραιοτερο..την πρωτια δεν την εχω απ οτι φαινεται...
> 
> Μενιος Σερανης βρειιιιι...ειναι αυπνος Μενιο μην τον παρεξηγεις...
> 
> θα παμε εξωτερικο???οοο....πεινα που χει να πεσει...ευτυχως δε χρειαζεται να μαθω κανονες..τους ξερω!
> 
> ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ....ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΗΤΑΝ Ο Q ΔΕ ΘΑ ΕΒΛΕΠΑ ΤΗ ΣΚΗΝΗ ΟΥΤΕ ΜΕ ΚΥΑΛΙΑ!


Καλή συνέχεια παιδιά,όπως σας είπα σας νιώθω μιας και είμαι στην πλευρά των αθλητών,τέλεια φόρμα και οι δυό σας!Γιώτα φανταστική πρώτη εμφάνιση,Άλεξ μεγάλη βελτίωση και μετράει γιατί την έκανες μόνος σου!
Αν σκέφτεστε για συμμετοχή εξωτερικό καλή επιτυχία,τα υπόλοιπα κατ'ιδίαν... :02. Welcome:

----------


## Tailwind27

Διαβασα προσεκτικα όσα εχουν γραφτει σε όλα μεσα ενημερωσης και παρακολουθωντας και εγω, θα ηθελα να γραψω 2 κουβέντες.
Mακράν ο καλυτερος αγωνας από αυτους που εχουμε παρακολουθισει τα τελευταία χρονια.Πολλοι αθλητες ,γεμάτες κατηγορίες, πολλοί θεατες,μια ωραια ατμόσφαιρα.Ο Καραμανλακης αξιος νικητής, με την στόφα του πρωταθλητή και επαγγελματία.
Τριπολιτσιώτης,Ρετσινας,Αττιλακος,Τσουνος, δωσαν ενθουσιασμό στον κόσμο.Τετοιυς αθλητες θελουμε επι σκηνης (και αλλοι πολλοι,μην τους γραφω όλους τωρα )
3 πραγματα θελω να θίξω που δεν εχουν ειπωθει απο τους προηγουμενους αθλητες -  θεατες ( γιατι η κάψα τους σε πρωτη φαση ειναι τα αποτελεσματα και το καταλαβαινω ως πρωην αγωνιστικος ) ,αλλά αξιζει να γραφτουν,αλλιως οι υπεθυνοι ας τα διαγραψουν :

α) Οι διοργανωτές ας κανουν κατι επιτελους για την εγκαιρη εναρξη του αγωνα (λιγη καθυθστερηση την καταλαβαινουμε, την πολύ όχι, πόσο μαλιστα να εχουμε ερθει φτιαγμενοι να δουμε μυς και να βλεπουμε τζουμα,καρατε & ταε κβον ντο.Σιγουρα και  ο Δημος που παραχωρησε το γηπεδο ηθελε να παρουσιασει και καποιες δικεςτου δραστηριότητες αλλα ξενερωσαμε να περιμενουμε τον Γενικο οι 150 αρρωστοι, ενω στην ουσια μπορεί όλοι ολοι να πιασαμε τετραψηφιο αριθμο θεατων.

β) Μου εκανε κακή εντύπωση πως κανανε απονομη καποια παιδια, προσκεκλημενοι, ακομα και η συμπαθεστατη κα Μπόκοτα και αγνοηθηκαν ΘΡΥΛΟΙ του αθληματος που υπήρχαν στις καρεκλες.Το δε απίθανο μια κοπελα που γυρναγε με κατι χαρτια και επιανε τους αθλητες για να τους κλεισει ασφαλεια υγειας και μετα έκανε και μια απονομή ,ενω μεγαλα ονόματα που ηταν εκει αγνοήθηκαν.Καλο ειναι να τιμούντια όλοι οι προσκεκλημενοι ,αυτοί που αφηνουν χρήματα, που ειναι σταρς, αλλα μην ξεχναμε και αυτους που εχουν γραψει την ιστορία τους.Με στεναχώρησε.

γ) Μια εταιρία ,εχει γραφτεί και εδω, εκανε χορηγία τα αεροπορικά εισητηρια για το Arnold Classic σε 2 αθλητες που θα επελεγε η Ομοσπονδία και τελικα ηταν οι Καραμανλακης και Τριπολιτσιώτης, που οντως ηταν οι αθλητες της βραδιας. Ειχαν βγαλει και κατι πλακατ-επιταγες, σαν αυτα που δινουν στους Ολυμπια , με την διαφορα ότι η μια επιταγη γραφει 150.000 δολλαρια, 100.000, 50.000 κτλ ενω οι αλλες εχουν αντίκρυσμα τα εισητηρια αλερετουρ 120-130 ευρω, πηγαινε ελα δηλαδή ,αν τα κλεισεις και από τωρα, μπορεί πιο φθηνα.
Μήπως ρε παιδια κοροιδευόμαστε; Αυτες ειναι σοβαρες χορηγίεςς για αθλητες που θελουμε να σπρωξουμε προς τα εξω σε αλλο επίπεδο, να τους (ξανα)κανουμε επαγγελματίες.
Mηπως τελικα τα κανουμε για 3 αναμνηστικές φωτογρταφίες και τελικά ναχαμε-ναλεγαμε;;Για προσέξτε το λίγο,γιατι για φτασμενους αθλητες αυτό μπορεί να ειναι και ως προσβλητικό


Ξερω ότι οι Κασσάνδρες θα πουν ότι ειμαι καποιος κακοπροαίρετος ,εγω απλά δηλώνω φίλος του αθλήματος, παρακολουθωντας το bodybuilding συνειδητοποιημενα και όχι για το θεααθηναι.

Αν ενοχλουν αρκετα οι αποψεις μου και φερουν πρόβλημα,ας διαγραφουν από τους διαχειριστες της σελίδας.Ευχαριστω που με διαβασατε κ συγνόμη αν στεναχωρω καποιους.Αν γραφτουν και τα στραβά,μπορουμε να βελτιωθούμε.
Ο αγωνας κατα τα αλλα είχε επιτυχια παντως
Ενας παλιος

----------


## billy89

> α) Οι διοργανωτές ας κανουν κατι επιτελους για την εγκαιρη εναρξη του αγωνα (λιγη καθυθστερηση την καταλαβαινουμε, την πολύ όχι, πόσο μαλιστα να εχουμε ερθει φτιαγμενοι να δουμε μυς και να βλεπουμε τζουμα,καρατε & ταε κβον ντο.Σιγουρα και  ο Δημος που παραχωρησε το γηπεδο ηθελε να παρουσιασει και καποιες δικεςτου δραστηριότητες αλλα ξενερωσαμε να περιμενουμε τον Γενικο οι 150 αρρωστοι, ενω στην ουσια μπορεί όλοι ολοι να πιασαμε τετραψηφιο αριθμο θεατων.


Αυτό όντως είναι μεγάλη υπόθεση, είναι που είναι πολλές οι κατηγορίες, τα έξτρα δε χρειάζονταν. Φτάσαμε μια η ώρα για να βγουν τα βαριά χαρτιά της διοργάνωσης με αποτέλεσμα οι περισσότεροι να έχουν φύγει αλλά και οι αθλητές να έχουν ψοφήσει από την αναμονή και την αφυδάτωση - απόδειξη ο Τσούνος.

----------


## Dreiko

νο.57 - Ρετσινας Γιωργος (Διαπλαση Αθηνων)
νο.10 - Τριπολιτσιωτης Δημητρης (Ελλας, Νους & Δυναμη)
νο.67 - Καραμανλακης Μανωλης (Διαπλαση Λαρισας)
νο.38 - Κουκουλης Σωκρατης (Διαπλαση Λαρισας)
νο.50 - Μελισσαρης Θεοδωρος (Πολυνικης)

----------


## Dreiko



----------


## Dreiko

*Γενικος Νικητης του αγωνα ο Μανωλης Καραμανλακης!*

----------


## Dreiko

Τελος,να αναφερουμε την χορηγια της Weider Hellas σε δυο αθλητες,των οποιων κανουν δωρο τα αεροπορικα για το Arnold Classic Europe.
Αυτοι ειναι οι:Μανωλης Καραμανλακης και Δημητρης Τριπολιτσιωτης.

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

*Bodybuilding Classic +1.80
*
3ος το νουμερο 31.Εχει πολυ καλες τις πλαινες ποζες.Υστερει σε ανοιγμα στους διπλους δικεφαλους μπροστα και πισω.Οι ωμοι του εχουν εξαιρετικο μπαλαρισμα και πληροτητα και στις τρεις μοιρες.Καποια στιγμη ποζαρισε στο στυλ του Arnold,και το εκανε πολυ καλα.


2ος το 33.Η κυτταρικη του πυκνοτητα ειναι σπανια.Γι'αυτο και σου δινει μια πολυ ζωντανη αισθηση.Συνετελεσε και το καταπληκτικο χρωμα του.Ωραια κατασκευη και αιματωμενοι μυς.Χρειαζεται ομως περισσοτερη μαζα.


1ος το 37.Ο σκελετος του ειναι πολυ φαρδυς και στη λεκανη και στα ποδια.Κι'ομως καταφερε να γεμισει σε ικανοποιητικο βαθμο,πραγμα πολυ δυσκολο.Στο φαρδος της πλατης και γενικα σαν μεγεθος ηταν ασυζητητι μακρια απο οποιονδηποτε της κατηγοριας του.Στις πλαινες ποζες η μεση του γινοταν δακτυλιδι.Παρ'ολο που ειναι με διαφορα ο πιο μεγαλοσωμος,χρειαζεται και αλλο γεμισμα λογω του σκελετου του.Βεβαια αν γινει και αυτο ,θα ειναι για παγκοσμιου επιπεδου αγωνες.

----------


## barbell

Απο το τιποτα καλα τα εισητηρια,το που βρισκεις τα 10χιλιαρικα για να παιξεις με αξιωσεις σε εναν διαγωνισμο οπως το Αrnold ειναι το θεμα..και εδω νομιζω καλειται μια αναγνωρισμενη ομοσπονδια με καποιους εισαγωγης συμπληρωματων να βοηθησουν οσους απεδειξαν πως εχουν τις προυποθεσεις και τη θεληση..Στην τελικη πισω θα σου γυρισουν τα χρηματα,τι καλυτερο απο το να επενδυεις σε αθλητες.Ο Μπαλασας και ο Σιεντραβανης εχασαν απο τον Κεφαλιανο?Καιρος να ακολουθησουν και αλλοι το παραδειγμα,να βγουν και αλλοι επαγγελματιες απο Ελλαδα και να σταματησει αυτη η μιζερια,εδω γεννηθηκε η σωματοδικη στην τελικη

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

*Womens Fitness*

Την 3η θεση πηρε το νουμερο 80.Εκανε κλασσικη αθλητικη παρουσιαση.Εχει πολυ γυναικεια φιγουρα-και ειδικα στη λεκανη-και αυτο καθιστα πολυ δυσκολο το να αποκτησει συμμετρια με την αθλητικη εννοια του ορου.Αφου ομως καταφερε να φανει αρκετα σφικτη ακομα και στα δυσκολα γυναικεια σημεια της,για εμενα και για πολλους ακομα ανθρωπους,αυτος ειναι ο καλυτερος συνδιασμος.Περα απο αυτα ειναι και αρκετα γυμνασμενη σε ολο το σωμα της.

2η βγηκε με το 79, μια αρκετα στεγνη και γραμμωμενη αθλητρια.Ηταν αρκετα συμμετρικη, και ειδικα στη πλατη διαγραφονται πολλες ανατομικες λεπτομερειες.Διαμορφωνει πολυ σωστα τις ποζες της.

1η αναδειχθηκε με το 78 *(Ρενια Σταυρουλάκη)*,μια πολυ γυμνασμενη και καλοδιαιτωμενη αθλητρια, που διεθετε τα παντα.Ακομα και οι γαμπες ,οι μηριαιοι δικεφαλοι,οι ποζες και οτι αλλο θελετε ,ηταν ολα σοβαρα δουλεμενα.

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

*Womens Body Fitness*

4η θεση με τον αριθμο 82 μια ψηλη κοπελα,με καλους ωμους γαμπες και τετρακεφαλους.Εχει καλα γενετικα στοιχεια και αν δουλεψει καλα,θα τα αναδειξει.

3η κατεταγη με το 78 η νικητρια της κατηγοριας Womens Fitness.Επραξε σωστα που ελαβε μερος και εδω.Φανηκε παρα πολυ καλα και ολοκληρωμενη.Πανω στο δικο της σκελετο ,το μυικο της συστημα δειχνει προχωρημενη αθλητρια.

2η με το 81 μια πολυ μεγαλοσωμη αθλητρια.Οι γαμπες, οι τετρακεφαλοι και και ο πισω ωμος ειναι τα δυνατα της σημεια.Οι γλουτιαιοι δειχνουν μυωδεις.Οι τετρακεφαλοι φουσκωνουν απο χαμηλα πραγμα δυσκολο.Θελει προσοχη στη πλατη.Θα χρειαστει λιγους καθαρους μυς ακομα.

1η το νουμερο 83, η *Τερέζα Παντέλα.* Ειχε σκληρους μεγαλους μυς παντου,χωρις λιπος, και η νικη της ηταν αναμενομενη.
Οι γλουτιαιοι ηταν καταγραμωμενοι και με ασυνηθιστα μεγαλη καθαρη μυικη μαζα.Σε ολη την ανατομια της ειναι καλογυμνασμενη,αλλα τα ποδια ειναι πολυ προχωρημενα και τα εχει σωστα και συμμετρικα δουλεμενα.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Ευχαριστουμε Γιαννη για την περιγραφη σου ,οπως παντα αναλυτικος και απολαυστικος ιδιως οταν κατω απο τα σχολια σου ειναι οι εκαστοτε φωτογραφιες.   Βλεπουμε....κ διαβαζουμε , διαβαζουμε.... κ βλεπουμε :01. Wink:

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

*Womens Physique
*
3η με τον αριθμο 84 μια extreme αθλητρια με εκπληκτικους κοιλιακους και σκληρη γραμμωση, σε μερικα σημεια ομως.Δεν ειναι ολοκληρωμενη απο πλευρας συμμετριας,αλλα οπου ειναι καλη ειναι οντως καλη.
Δειχνει πολυ ενθουσιωδης και εχει εγκαρδιο χαμογελο.Εκτιμω οτι ειναι ειναι γεννημενη αθλητρια και οτι θα εξελιχθει αρκετα.

2η η Μεσογειονικης *Νορα Κολλια*.Ειχε τον αριθμο 85.
Η σπανια ποιοτητα της και το φοβερο καλουπι που της χαρισε η φυση,μου θυμιζουν εντονα μια κορυφαια αθλητρια του παρελθοντος,την Ανια Λανγκερ.
Αν αρχισω να γραφω για το ποσο σωστη δουλεια εχει κανει θα πρεπει να γραψω σελιδες ολοκληρες.Παντως οι φωτογραφιες της,μιλουν απο μονες τους.

1η με το 86 η *Ριτσα Αλογδιανακη*.Ειχε εμφανως τους μεγαλυτερους μυς της κατηγοριας.Ειναι συμπαγης και οι μυς της εχουν μεγαλο βαθος και πυκνοτητα.Δεν εχει ασθενη σημεια.Η γραμμωση της ηταν αρκετα καλη,μονο για διεθνεις αγωνες να προσεξει λιγο το υπογαστριο.

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

*Womens Bodybuilding:
*
Μονη συμμετοχη το νουμερο 87.
Σαφεστατα η πιο hardcore αθλητρια του αγωνα.Βαθιες αυλακωσεις σε ολο το σωμα παντου.Αγγεια ζωντανα και γενικα διεθετε και σκληρη βαθια γραμμωση και λεπτομερειες,και αιματωση.Πολύ σοβαρη και επιβλητικη.Εχει και ικανοποιητικο ογκο,για τετοια φοβερη γραμμωση,αλλα πρεπει να προσεξει το σχημα της για διεθνεις αναμετρησεις.

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

*Bodybuilding Εφηβων*

Δευτερος το νουμερο 11.Εχει πολυ ωραιο καλουπι εκ φυσεως,γυμνασε πολυ σωστα τους μυς του,και εκτελει με σπανια ποιοτητα και αισθητικη τις ποζες του.Εδειξε ανεση και ωριμοτητα καθως ανταγωνιστηκε ενα αντιπαλο που ηταν ειδικη περιπτωση .Προκειται για τον  Τριπολιτσιωτη με τον αριθμο 10.

Πρωτος λοιπον ο *Δημητρης Τριπολιτσιωτης*. Απλα ειναι τα πραγματα.Ενας ανθρωπος που εγινε ετσι πριν απο τα 22 του χρονια οφειλει ,πρεπει και ευχομαι ,για τα επομενα 20 χρονια να σταδιοδρομησει στο διεθνες επαγγελματικο bodybuilding.Μην σας φανει περιεργο.
Πιστευω οτι θα μπορουσε να ειχε ακομα πιο αιματωμενους μυς απο οσο ειχε εκεινο το βραδυ.Νομιζω οτι ειναι ο δευτερος αγωνας του ,και καθως θα γινει και πιο εμπειρος ,πιστευω οτι θα επαληθευθω.
Στο ΑΤΛΑΣ εβγαλε με πολυ απλο και καθαρο τροπο 200 κιλα παγκο.Ελπιζω να βρεθει σπονσορας,ΤΩΡΑ,γιατι ειναι κριμα να χαθει τετοιο ταλεντο.

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

*Masters*

Αναφερω και τον τεταρτο,ειναι το νουμερο 64,διοτι νομιζω οτι ο αθλητης αυτος αξιζει προσοχης.Τον εχω ξαναδει και σε αλλες οργανωσεις,δεν ειχε δικριθει, και ετσι αναγκαστικα δεν μπορουσα να γραψω κατι για αυτον.Εδω διακριθηκε, αλλα βραβευθηκε αμεσα μονο η τριαδα.Κανω λοιπον αυτη τη χειρονομια γιατι νομιζω οτι αξιζει μιας δευτερης ματιας.

3ος βγηκε το νουμερο 39.Εχει πολυ καλα ποδια,καλα χερια και στους διπλους δικεφαλους απο πισω παρουσιαζει πολυ αναγλυφους μυς στο πανω μερος της πλατης συμπεριλαμβανομενων και ωμων και τραπεζοειδων.Προσοχη στο χρωμα.

2ος με το 68 κατεταγη ενας αθλητης με μεγαλες διακρισεις εντος και εκτος Ελλαδος.Ειναι ο Γιανης Βασαλος,ο οποιος πετυχε ακομα καλυτερο προσδιορισμο απο οτι  συνηθιζει.Ειχε πολυ αιματωση και εδειχνε πολυ αναγλυφος παντου.Επισης σε φλεβικοτητα σκληροτητα ,ακομα και στο μαυρισμα του, μου φανηκε αρκετα σωστος.

1ος το 66, ο *Κάππας Παναγιώτης*. Πολυ φαρδεις ωμοι και πλατη,και απο κατασκευης του,αλλα φυσικα, και λογω της  εκγυμνασης του.Αυτο τον κανει εντυπωσιακο σε πολλες ποζες.
Γενικα ειναι χαρισματικος.Οι μυς του ηταν ολοζωντανοι παρ'ολο που ειχε γραμμωσει πολυ.Εχει δημιουργησει ωραιο κλασικο σχημα.Πολυ μαχητικος.

----------


## Undercover

Η Αλογοδιανακη πως κερδισε ουτε η ιδια καταλαβε. Ανετοιμη τελειως.

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

*Βodybuilding -80kg*

3ος με το 42 ενας πληρεστατος αθλητης.Συμμετρικος με ωραιο σχημα ,γραμμωμενος,και με αρκετο ογκο.Μονο που μαζευεται λιγο στο ανοιγμα πλατης.Παντως πλατη διαθετει,η ποζα θελει διορθωμα.Κατεβηκε και  στη κατηγορια Μαστερ,και αυτο ειναι αξιοσημειωτο.

2ος το 39.Μεγαλη επιτυχια αφου πηρε και την τριτη θεση στα Μαστερ.Δεν αναφερω κατι αλλο αφου εχω ηδη γραψει για τον εν λογω αθλητη.

1ος ο* Σωκράτης Κουκούλης* με τον αριθμο 38 ενας καταγραμμωμενος και θεοστεγνος αθλητης.
Με τετοια φορμα που επιασε παρ'ολο που δεν εχει τεραστιο ογκο ,δειχνει φοβερος,γι'αυτο σταθηκε επαξια και στο γενικο λιγη ωρα μετα.

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

*Bodybuilding -90kg:
*
Δυσκολη κατηγορια.Πολυ γυμνασμενοι αθλητες,και με τελιως διαφορετικα προτερηματα ο καθε ενας.

3ος το 49.Πολυ συμπαγης αθλητης.Εκρηκτικοι μυς.Το δερμα του εμοιαζε οτι θα σπασει.Υστερουσε σε γραμμωση και τελικο φινιρισμα,αλλα παρ'ολα αυτα μαγνητισε το κοινο.Θελει λιγο προσοχη στις ποζες.

2ος το 52.Πολυ καλο σχημα ,συμμετρια,και αισθητικη στις ποζες.Δεν αφηνει τιποτε στη τυχη ,και δινει σημασια στις λεπτομερειες.Διαιτωμενος καλα, αλλα και ζωντανος.Χρειαζεται λιγη μαζα ακομα.

1ος το 50.Εχει αρκετα καλο ογκο παντου,εχει γεμισει τον αρκετα μεγαλο σκελετο του,και ειναι επαρκως γραμμωμενος.Υστερουσε λιγο σε αιματωση πραγμα που αν το ειχε πετυχει κα αυτο, θα εδειχνε ακομα πιο γραμμωμενος.Εχει αρκετη συμμετρια ,αλλα λογω του μεγαλου του σκελετου, χρειαζεται λιγους μυς ακομα ,στην ηδη μεγαλη πλατη του.

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

*Bodybuilding -100kg:
*
Τριτος το 59.Εχει αρκετες μαζες αλλα σε μερικες ποζες δειχνει ελλειψη ογκου,διοτι εχει μακρυ κορμο και αυτο δημιουργει απαιτησεις.Στις πισω ποζες ειναι καλυτερος και ειδικα στους ωμους.Και η πλατη του δειχνει καλυτερα στις πισω ποζες απο οτι στις μπροστινες.

Δευτερος το 56.Ειχε πολυ ογκο και μπαλαρισμενους γεματους μυς.Υστερουσε αισθητα σε γραμμωση.Οι μηροι του ηταν φοβεροι και ενω δεν ηταν γραμμωμενοι, εδειχναν εντυπωσιακοι λογω των μεγαλων μυωνων που υπηρχαν απο κατω.Πρεπει να προσεξει πολυ το σχημα τους ,και κυριως των μηριαιων δικεφαλων διοτι η περισσοτερη αναπτυξη τους ειναι στα ψηλα σημεια.

Πρωτος το 57.Ο *Γιωργος Ρετσινάς* ειναι και αυτος απο τις μεγαλες ελπιδες της Ελλαδας.Απιστευτα ωραιο σωμα ,με σπανια γεννετικα χαρακτηριστικα.Ενα απο αυτα ειναι το πολυ μικρο υψος λεκανης.Εχω γραψει πολλες φορες για τον Γιωργο.Πηρε ευκολα τη κατηγορια.Τεραστιος,καταγραμμωμενος,συμμετρικος.Νομιζω οτι για χαρη της γραμμωσης ,ισως εχασε και λιγους μυς. Δηλαδη πιστευω οτι θα μπορουσε να ειχε και αλλο ογκο.....

----------


## Ariel

> Την 3η θεση πηρε το νουμερο 80.Εκανε κλασσικη αθλητικη παρουσιαση.Εχει πολυ γυναικεια φιγουρα-και ειδικα στη λεκανη-και αυτο καθιστα πολυ δυσκολο το να αποκτησει συμμετρια με την αθλητικη εννοια του ορου.Αφου ομως καταφερε να φανει αρκετα σφικτη ακομα και στα δυσκολα γυναικεια σημεια της,για εμενα και για πολλους ακομα ανθρωπους,αυτος ειναι ο καλυτερος συνδιασμος.Περα απο αυτα ειναι και αρκετα γυμνασμενη σε ολο το σωμα της.
> 2η βγηκε με το 79, μια αρκετα στεγνη και γραμμωμενη αθλητρια.Ηταν αρκετα συμμετρικη, και ειδικα στη πλατη διαγραφονται πολλες ανατομικες λεπτομερειες.Διαμορφωνει πολυ σωστα τις ποζες της.
> 1η αναδειχθηκε με το 78,μια πολυ γυμνασμενη και καλοδιαιτωμενη αθλητρια, που διεθετε τα παντα.Ακομα και οι γαμπες ,οι μηριαιοι δικεφαλοι,οι ποζες και οτι αλλο θελετε ,ηταν ολα σοβαρα δουλεμενα.
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 67477


σας ευχαριστω πολυ!
νο 79...

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

*Classic Bodybuilding Overall:
*
Νικητης το 27 με το πολυ πυκνο και σκληρο σωμα του.
Να αναφερω και για το 37, οτι εχει πολυ σωστα διαμορφωμενους μυς ,και οτι με το απιστευτο ευρος του μπορει να προκαλεσει πολλες εκπληξεις αρκει να γεμισει λιγο ακομα.Επισης λιγη προσοχη και στα ποδια.
Με το 27 λοιπον,πρωτος ο *Σταυρος Τριουλιδης* ,ενας αθλητης που ειναι πλεον συνωνυμο με τις κατηγοριες Classic Bodybuilding.

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

*Bodybuilding +100kg
*
3oς ο *Θανασης Αττιλακος* με το 61.Ο Θανασης δεν επιασε το 100% των δυνατοτητων του.Χρειαζοταν ακομα λιγη αιματωση και πρηξιμο.Φυσικα ειναι ενας φοβερος αθλητης και απο τους ανθρωπους που ελπιζω οτι θα φθασουν παρα πολυ ψηλα διεθνως.
Δεν θελω να γινομαι κουραστικος,αλλα επειδη εχω δει τον Θαναση και στον ογκο του,πιστευω οτι εκαψε λιγους μυς στη διαιτα και αυτος.Παντως οσο περναγε η ωρα βελτιωνοταν.

2ος με το 10 ο *Δημητρης Τριπολιτσιωτης*.
Σταθηκε παρα πολυ καλα διπλα στον φοβερο Καραμανλακη.Ειδικα στα χερια και στους μηρους η μαχη ηταν αμφιρροπη.
Απιστευτα πραγματα.Ζησαμε ιστορικες στιγμες.

1ος το 63.*Ο Μανωλης Καραμανλακης*.
Ενας απο τους 4 Ελληνες που εχουν παρει την επαγγελματικη καρτα της IFBB.Ξεσηκωθηκε ο κοσμος ολος.Χρειαστηκε παρεμβαση απο τον προεδρο ,για να ηρεμησουν τα πραγματα.Το κοινο και τον θαυμαζει ,αλλα και τον αγαπα.
Ειχε τα παντα.Βελτιωσε πολυ και το σχημα του.Σε ενα τοσο μεγαλο υψος ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να πετυχεις και γεμισμα και μπαλαρισμα .
Ο Μανωλης το πετυχε και φυσικα δειχνει και ειναι γιγαντας.Μιλαμε για τελειως μυικο ογκο .Ο Μανωλης δεν ειναι απλως γραμμωμενος.Οι γραμμωσεις του,τα χωρισματα των μυωνων του, εχουν τεραστιο βαθος. Αλλα εκεινο που μου αρεσει περισσοτερο ειναι το ποσο σκληροι ,τεντωμενοι και ευεξαπτοι ειναι ολοι οι μυς του. Δειγμα πολυ σκληρης προπονησης.
Αυτο το στοιχειο ειναι που με πρωτοτραβηξε πριν απο χρονια ωστε να αρχισω να παρακολουθω την πορεια αυτου του αθλητη.
Ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα και να φθασει ο γιγαντας Μανωλης Καραμανλακης εκει που ολοι οι Ελληνες λαχταρουν να τον δουν.

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

*Bodybuilding Overall:
*
Εδω δεν ειχαμε καταταξη αθλητων.Η νικη ηταν αναμενομενη.*Ο Μανωλης Καραμανλακης γενικος νικητης.*
Οταν εγινε συγκριση μεταξυ *Ρετσινα Καραμανλακη* και *Τριπολιτσιωτη* ειδαμε ενα αξεχαστο θεαμα.Ευχομαι να τους δουμε και σε κορυφαιες επαγγελματικες διοργανωσεις να σαρωνουν και εκει.
Δεν σας κρυβω την ικανοποιηση μου,που ειδα στην απονομη,τον φιλο μου Δημητρη Παπαντωνη να σηκωνει το χερι του Καραμανλακη.

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

> Δυο ερωτήσεις επειδή δεν ήμουν στον αγώνα:
> 
> - Μόνο 3άδα βγάζαν στις κατηγορίες ή μόνο αυτη την κατάταξη έχουμε διαθέσιμη;
> Ρωτάω γιατί βλέπω κατηγορίες με πολλούς αθλητές που άξιζαν να πάρουν κάποια κατάταξη και να διαχωριστούν από τους υπόλοιπους. Ξέρουμε καλά ότι το να βγάλεις μόνο τριάδα είναι μεγάλη ελάφρυνση για την επιτροπή, πιο γρήγορα, πιο εύκολα και λιγότερα comparisons, αλλά σε τέτοιες κατηγορίες οι αθλητές αξίζουν νομίζω κάτι παραπάνω.
> 
> - Κριτική επιτροπή ποιοί ήταν; Αναφέρθηκαν;


Ενα σχολιο για τη δευτερη ερωτηση ,αφου η πρωτη εχει ηδη απαντηθει.Φιλε Παναγιωτη,δεν απαντησα αμεσως,γιατι δεν ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θυμαμαι καλα.Βλεπεις δεν καθομασταν μπροστα στη πρωτη σειρα,οποτε εκει πισω που ειμαστε,καθε λιγο, ολο και καποιος φιλος με χαιρετουσε,οποτε φοβαμαι μηπως την ωρα που ανακοινωνονταν οι κριτες ,εγω μιλουσα με καποιον, και ετσι δεν ακουσα την ανακοινωση.Παντως εγω δεν ακουσα κατι.Ενδιαφερομαι πολυ για το ζητημα αυτο,και συμφωνω που κανεις αυτη τη σημαντικη ερωτηση.Επισης εχω την απορια για το αν οι κριτες της ομοσπονδιας ,πριν εγκριθουν ως ικανοι,βαση κανονισμων, πρεπει πρωτα να περνουν απο καποια διαδικασια εξετασεων.Δεν εχω καποια πληροφορηση.Απλα υποθετω οτι ισως υπαρχει σχετικος κανονισμος.Και για αυτο το ζητημα,και για πολλα αλλα,νομιζω οτι πρεπει να επιδιωξουμε καποια επισημη συνεντευξη με τους υπευθυνους.

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

> Εδω ειχαμε μεγαλα ονοματα,Δυστυχως ενα απο αυτα,ο Γιαννης Τσουνος,αισθανθηκε μια αδιαθεσια αμεσως μετα τα πρωτα ποζαρισματα και αποχωρησε.
> 
> *νο.60* - Μωυσιδης Μαριος (Διαπλαση Αθηνων)
> *νο.10* - Τριπολιτσιωτης Δημητριος (Ελλας, Νους & Δυναμη)
> *νο.61* - Αττιλακος Αθανασιος (Διαπλαση Αθηνων)
> *νο.62* - Τσουνος Ιωαννης (Διαπλαση Αθηνων)
> *νο.63* - Καραμανλακης Μανωλης (Διαπλαση Λαρισας)


 Κανω αυτο το ποστ διοτι θελω να πω δυο λογια για τον *Γιαννη Τσουνο.
*Ειναι πολυ κριμα που ενας τετοιος αθλητης μετα απο τοση διαιτα αναγκαστηκε να σταματησει.Βεβαια στο πρωταθλητισμο ολα ειναι πιθανα ,και πολλες φορες ενα λαθος μπορει να μας κοστισει πολυ.Συμφωνω με τον Ηλια που εγραψε οτι αφου ηταν ηδη γραμμωμενος και φλεβωμενος,γιατι να πεσει 10 ολοκληρα κιλα.Παντως ο ιδιος για καλο το εκανε,προσπαθησε πολυ σκληρα για τη νικη,και πιστευω οτι ολα θα πανε καλα στον επομενο στοχο του.
Το κυριοτερο σχολιο που θελω να κανω ειναι οτι ο Γιαννης διαθετει τρομερη κατασκευη. Πολυ σπανια προσοντα.
Οσο και αν ακουγεται, οτι εχει τεραστιο σωμα,και οτι απο εδω και περα πρεπει να ενδιαφερεται μονο για τη βελτιωση του σχηματος του,εγω θελω να διαφοροποιηθω.Συμφωνω στο να βελτιωσει το σχημα του,πραγματι ειναι τεραστιος ,αλλα λογω του Ηρακλειου σκελετου του, ειμαι σιγουρος, οτι μπορει να βαλει και αλλους μυς ακομα.Αν αυτο το καταφερει,τον βλεπω στα εξωφυλλα του Muscle &Fitness.Ο πραγματικος στοχος του Γιαννη,και οι οραματισμοι που κανει κατα τη διαρκεια των προπονησεων του,πρεπει να ειναι για πολυ υψηλους στοχους.

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

> Exω την εντυπωση οτι η κατηγορια bikini βαθμολογειται με το κριτηριο της καλλιγραμης θηλυκοτητας ,με λιγα λογια ποια θα εκανε μεγαλυτερη εντυπωση σε μια πλαζ εξεταζοντας φυσικα κ την μυικη εκγυμναση του σωματος αλλα οχι κατα κυριο λογο.
> Δεν συμφωνω με την καταταξη.


Φιλε Χρηστο,διαβασα το ποστ σου ,αλλα δεν το σχολιασα,γιατι δεν ξερω τον συγκεκριμενο κανονισμο.

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

> *Classic Bodybuilding -1.75
> *
> Τριτος με τον αριθμο 16 ενας πολυ σπουδαιος αθλητης. Πολυ γυμνασμενος και χαρισματικος.Οι ωμοι του ηταν σαν μπαλες,η αναλογια μεσης και φαρδους πλατης (ειδικα στα ρηλαξ) ηταν η καλυτερη της κατηγοριας.Δεν υστερουσε σε κανενα σημειο και ειχε γραμμωσει πολυ.
> 
> Στη δευτερη θεση με το νουμερο 20 ενας αθλητης με καλη μαζα σχεδον παντου ,εντονους κοιλιακους, και πλατη που ανοιγει απα χαμηλα.Λογω του μεγαλου σκελετου που διαθετει δεν δειχνει παντα οτι εχει αρκετη μαζα.Χρειαζοταν λιγο ακομα γραμμωση,χρωμα ,γαμπες και χαμηλο μηριαιο δικεφαλο.
> 
> Πρωτος ενας πραγματικα ολοκληρωμενος αθλητης.Ειχε τον αριθμο 17.Ηταν καταγραμμωμενος και με δουλεμενους αναγλυφους μυς παντου.Η διπλη δικεφαλων ,και η μπροστινη και η πισω ηταν οι καλυτερες ποζες του.Θελει προσοχη στα ανοιγματα φτερων και στις ποζες και στα ρηλαξ.Τον ζηλευω οταν βλεπω τον τροπο που τον κοιταει η θαυμαστρια του!!!


 Μεγαλη μου παραληψη που δεν ανεφερα οτι το ο αθλητης με το νουμερο 16 ειναι ο Μεσογειονικης Παληκαρας Σπυρος.

----------


## Undercover

Ισχυει οτι οταν ο Καραμανλακης ανεβηκε πανω στη σκηνη αρχισε να βλαστημαει Χριστους και Παναγιες δυνατα και οι αυλοκολακες του Σταματη απο κατω εκαναν σαν να μπηκε γκολ σε τελικο champions league; 
Το ακουσα απο πολλους παροντες που τους εκανε κακιστη εντυπωση.

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

Να ακουστηκε κατι στην αιθουσα ειναΙ αδιανοητο ,διοτι γινοταν χαμος απο επεφημιες.Εγω απλως σημειωνω, οτι ναι μεν μπηκε πολυ δυναμικα και ξεσηκωσε τον κοσμο,αλλα ολα εγιναν στα σωστα πλαισια.Μην λησμονουμε οτι ο Ιορδανης Λεβεντελης ,που ηταν πανω στη σκηνη,αν ειχε γινει κατι τετοιο θα το ακουγε,και ως γνωστον ειναι πολυ τυπικος και δεν συμβιβαζεται ουτε με συμφεροντα,ουτε θαμπωνεται απο μεγαλα ονοματα.Θα τον ειχε κατεβασει αμεσως.Αλλωστε ο Καραμανλακης ειναι πολιτισμενος και καλλιεργημενος και δεν μπορω ουτε καν να φανταστω οτι θα εκανε ποτε κατι τετοιο.Δεν ειναι συμπτωση που τον αγαπαει τοσος κοσμος -περα απο τον θαυμασμο.

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

Για τον Σταματη εχω να πω οτι αποδεδειγμενα εχει προσπαθησει να προσφερει ξεκαθαρο οφελος στο σπορ μας.Για τους συνεργατες του δεν γνωριζω κατι.Ομως ,ολες οι κερκιδες ξεσηκωθηκαν και ζητοκραυγαζαν,και μαλιστα πολυ εντονοτερα απ'οτι γινεται και στο ποδοσφαιρο ακομα.Παντως δεν σε αποτρεπω.Η σελιδα θελει να ακουει και να συζηταει τα παντα.

----------


## Polyneikos

O Καραμανλάκης είχε αρκετό κοινό από κάτω, ενώ όταν βγήκε στην σκηνή δημιουργήθηκε  ενα μικρό κομφούζιο γιατι ο κόσμος που φωναζε υπερ του,μπήκαν μπροστά στην σκηνή ,σε σημείο να κόβουν το οπτικο πεδίο ακόμα και της κριτικής επιτροπής. Ειναι κατι που εχουμε δει και σε αλλους αγώνες.
Εκει παρενέβη ο Ιορδανης  Λεβεντελης και μέσω του μικροφώνου εδωσε συστάσεις να κανουν στην άκρη για να συνεχίσει η ροή του αγώνα, όπου όλοι συνετίστηκαν.
Ο Μανώλης ζούσε και εκείνος έντονα τις στιγμές του αγώνα,εμφανώς φορτισμένος,καθως ο αγώνας ηταν ιδιαίτερος για εκείνον,αλλά οχι σε σημείο που να προσβάλλει τους παρευρισκόμενους,κατά την άποψη μου..

----------


## billy89

Το μόνο που είπε και ακούστηκε ήταν "σηκωθείτε γ*** την Παναγ... σας" αλλά ήταν πάνω στη φόρτιση του αγώνα. Από κάτω χαμός όντως.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> Ισχυει οτι οταν ο Καραμανλακης ανεβηκε πανω στη σκηνη αρχισε να βλαστημαει Χριστους και Παναγιες δυνατα και οι αυλοκολακες του Σταματη απο κατω εκαναν σαν να μπηκε γκολ σε τελικο champions league; 
> Το ακουσα απο πολλους παροντες που τους εκανε κακιστη εντυπωση.


Ακριβως λεξεις ηταν αδυνατον να ακουστουν με το κομφουζιο που εγινε μολις βγηκε στην σκηνη , προς θεου ομως δεν μπορουσε να βλαστημαει τα θεια ,κ για ποιο λογο να το εκανε αλλωστε; Για να δημιουργησει αρνητικη εικονα κ να προσβαλει καποιους;
Απλα ο ανθρωπος ανεβηκε στην σκηνη με ενταση κ ενθουσιασμο ξεσηκωνοντας τα πληθη σαν να ηθελε να πει <<Ειμαι εδω μπροστα σας ,αυτο ηθελα να σας δειξω τοσο καιρο κ ειχα καποια εμποδια>>.
Εγω αυτο που ξερω να πω οτι εκτος απο τρομερος αθλητης εβγαζε κ μια θετικη αυρα ,κ πανω στην σκηνη κ μετα το τελος του αγωνα μαζι με ολους οσοι πηγαν να τον δουν κ να τον συνχαρουν απο κοντα.

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

Θελω να μοιραστω μαζι σας ,και μια προσωπικη ,ευχαριστη για εμενα εμπειρια,καθως υστερα απο πολλα χρονια,συναντηθηκα στον αγωνα με τον *Δημητρη Παπαδογεωργακη*.Θυμηθηκαμε τα παλια και μιλησαμε και για το τωρα.Ο Δημητρης διατηρει την ιδια αγαπη και φλογα για το αθλημα μας,σαν να μην εχει περασει ουτε μια μερα απο τοτε που κατεβαιναμε σε αγωνες.Βοηθαει με τον τροπο του -ως σπονσορας-την ΕΟΣΔ,και αυτο οπως καταλαβαινετε,ειναι πολυ σημαντικο.Τωρα που γραφω αυτες τις γραμμες,θυμηθηκα,οτι καποτε πηγαινα απο τη Δαφνη ,στην οποια μενω,στον Γερακα ,στο Γυμναστηριο του Δημητρη,για να δουμε στο βιντεο το Pumping Iron.....
Συναντηθηκα  και με ενα αλλο, επισης πολυ καλο φιλο ,τον* Δημητρη τον Παπαντωνη*,ο οποιος με την γνωστη σε ολο το Πανελληνιο δραση του, εχει προσφερει και θα συνεχισει να προσφερει παρα πολλα.
Ολα δειχνουν να πηγαινουν προς το καλυτερο.Ο αγωνας αυτος θα συζητιεται για χρονια.Μην λησμονησω να επισημανω,και την μεγαλη προσπαθεια που εχει κανει και ο *Σπυρος Μπουρναζος*.
Οπως παντα ,ετσι και τωρα ,προσπαθει να φθασει η Ελλαδα στα ψηλοτερα επιπεδα των διεθνων διακρισεων.Προετοιμαζει πολλους αθλητες,τους συμβουλευει,και ολα αυτα ανιδιοτελως.Τον σεβονται και τον υπολογιζουν οι παντες.Με αποτελεσμα ,να εχει εμψυχωσει μεγαλα ονοματα,να στοχευσουν σε κορυφαιους αγωνες (Arnold's classic κλπ),και να τους κτυπησουν αποφασιστικα.
Δεν ασχολειται μονο με τους δικους του αθλητες.Αντιθετως κανει οτι μπορει, οπουδηποτε ειναι δυνατον να φανει χρησιμος.Ενα πολυ μεγαλο μερος αυτου του εντονου κλιματος που εχει δημιουργηθει, ειναι αποτελεσμα του δικου του παθους και ενθουσιασμου.Και αλλοι συλλογοι προετοιμασαν μεγαλους πρωταθλητες.
Ομως ο Σπυρος Μπουρναζος ειναι ο εμπνευστης ο συντονιστης και η κινητηριος δυναμη για αυτο το νεο κλιμα.

----------


## vaggan

> Το μόνο που είπε και ακούστηκε ήταν "σηκωθείτε γ*** την Παναγ... σας" αλλά ήταν πάνω στη φόρτιση του αγώνα. Από κάτω χαμός όντως.


πλακα κανεις.....

----------


## Polyneikos

> Το μόνο που είπε και ακούστηκε ήταν "σηκωθείτε γ*** την Παναγ... σας" αλλά ήταν πάνω στη φόρτιση του αγώνα. Από κάτω χαμός όντως.





> πλακα κανεις.....


Επειδη πιθανόν να δημιουργηθουν εντυπώσεις από τον δικό σας διάλογο, ο Καραμανλακης κοιτούσε  και "επικοινωνούσε" με καποιους δικούς του ανθρώπους που ήταν κάτω από την σκηνή, δεν νομίζω να αναφερθηκε κατ΄αυτον τον τρόπο στο ευρύ κοινο, εμεις τουλάχιστον δεν εισπράξαμε  κατι τετοιο.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> *Womens Physique
> *
> 3η με τον αριθμο 84 μια extreme αθλητρια με εκπληκτικους κοιλιακους και σκληρη γραμμωση, σε μερικα σημεια ομως.Δεν ειναι ολοκληρωμενη απο πλευρας συμμετριας,αλλα οπου ειναι καλη ειναι οντως καλη.
> Δειχνει πολυ ενθουσιωδης και εχει εγκαρδιο χαμογελο.Εκτιμω οτι ειναι ειναι γεννημενη αθλητρια και οτι θα εξελιχθει αρκετα.
> 
> 2η η Μεσογειονικης *Νορα Κολλια*.Ειχε τον αριθμο 85.
> Η σπανια ποιοτητα της και το φοβερο καλουπι που της χαρισε η φυση,μου θυμιζουν εντονα μια κορυφαια αθλητρια του παρελθοντος,την Ανια Λανγκερ.
> Αν αρχισω να γραφω για το ποσο σωστη δουλεια εχει κανει θα πρεπει να γραψω σελιδες ολοκληρες.Παντως οι φωτογραφιες της,μιλουν απο μονες τους.
> 
> 1η με το 86 η *Ριτσα Αλογδιανακη*.Ειχε εμφανως τους μεγαλυτερους μυς της κατηγοριας.Ειναι συμπαγης και οι μυς της εχουν μεγαλο βαθος και πυκνοτητα.Δεν εχει ασθενη σημεια.Η γραμμωση της ηταν αρκετα καλη,μονο για διεθνεις αγωνες να προσεξει λιγο το υπογαστριο.


Η 2η Νορα Κολλια ηταν εμφανως σε καλυτερη φορμα απο την πρωτη Ριτσα Αλογδιανακη ,η οποια ειχε κατακρατηση υγρων ιδιως στην κοιλια οπως ειπε κ ο Γιαννης.  Ειχε ομως κ την μεγαλυτερη μυικοτητα ,μπορει λοιπον σε 1 2 3 εβδομαδες αν κατεβαινε σε διεθνεις αγωνες να μπορουσε να δειξει αυτο που πραγματικα ειχε , πραγματικα δυσκολη η δουλεια της επιτροπης.
Η 3η με το Νο 84 ειχε πραγματικη σκληρη γραμμωση ιδιως στους κοιλιακους , το αδυνατο σημειο της για μενα ηταν η κομη της ,μην γελατε :01. Razz:  θα εξηγησω γιατι το λεω αυτο.   Λογω της σκληρης της γραμμωσης κ ισως του σωματοτυπου της ειχε χασει αρκετα απο την θηλυκοτητα της ,αρα ενα μαλλι σαν τις αλλες 2 τι θα εκανε; Θα προσπαθουσε να γειρει την πλαστιγγα εκει που υστερουσε και σε συνδυασμο με το πολυ ομορφο κ εγκαρδιο χαμογελο της θα φαινοτανε καλυτερη.
Παντα προσωπικη μου γνωμη ,μπορει αλλοι να το βλεπουν αλλιως κ να εχουν κ δικιο.

----------


## pavlito10

εμενα μου εκανε παντως πολυ καλη εντυπωση ο μανωλης
ηταν ξεσηκωτικος με το κοινο πανω στην σκηνη
και μετα την διεκδικηση ηταν πολυ ευγενικος με ολους και εβγαλε φωτογραφιες με οποιον του το ζηταγε
προσωπικα ημουν διπλα στην σκηνη και δεν ακουσα βλασφημιες

----------


## kelaidis

Αν μου επιτρέπετε κύριε Διακογιάννη μία παρατήρηση επί του διαδικαστικού. Έχετε ξοδέψει πολλές ώρες για τον εύστοχο σχολιασμό ολόκληρου του αγώνα. Ίσως μερικά λεπτά ακόμα να ήταν χρήσιμα ώστε στην παρουσίασή σας οι αθλητές να μην αναφέρονται με νούμερα αλλά με ονοματεπώνυμα. Πιστεύω ότι με τον τρόπο αυτόν θα τους δίνατε μεγαλύτερη αξία. 





> *Bodybuilding -100kg:
> *
> Τριτος το 59.Εχει αρκετες μαζες αλλα σε μερικες ποζες δειχνει ελλειψη ογκου,διοτι εχει μακρυ κορμο και αυτο δημιουργει απαιτησεις.Στις πισω ποζες ειναι καλυτερος και ειδικα στους ωμους.Και η πλατη του δειχνει καλυτερα στις πισω ποζες απο οτι στις μπροστινες.
> 
> Δευτερος το 56.Ειχε πολυ ογκο και μπαλαρισμενους γεματους μυς.Υστερουσε αισθητα σε γραμμωση.Οι μηροι του ηταν φοβεροι και ενω δεν ηταν γραμμωμενοι, εδειχναν......

----------


## giannis64

κάποια ποστ διαγράφηκαν.

δεν θα επιτραπεί σε κανέναν που γράφει ανώνυμα και να τοποθετεί άποψη *τέτοιου είδους*, σε αθλητές που είναι επώνυμοι και εκθέτουν το αποτέλεσμα του αγώνα τους.

----------


## vaggan

> ο 2ος μαλλον ηταν για 1ος..
> ο καλικατζαρος κατεβηκε πολυ στεγνος κ αφυδατωμενος,κ ηταν σε καλυτερη κατασταση απο αρκετους εκει περα,αλλα στην προσπαθεια του να βγει ετσι καπου εχασε σε μεγεθος,πραγμα που μαλλον του στοιχισε την μεγαλυτερη θεση.
> το νο 46 μαλλον κ αυτος ηταν για καπου παραπανω,ενω αυτος που βγηκε 3ος απο πισω ειναι πολυ μαλακος κ κραταει νερα παντου με αποτελεσμα να μην δειχνει καθολου.


+1 συγχαρητηρια στον μενιο και στον αλεξη που προφσνως αδικηθηκαν ο αλεξης ηταν σιγουρα και αυτος για τριαδα ειχε ισως το πιο καλοσχηματισμενο στηθος και γενικα κορμο σε σταση ριλαξ και ο εσω τετρακεφαλος (σταγονα)ειναι λες και τον πατησαν στην τοστιερα απο την γραμμωση πραγμα που μαρτυρα την σκληρη διαιτα που εκανε για την εμφανιση στον αγωνα

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

δεν ήμουν στον αγώνα ώστε να έχω άποψη πάνω στα προηγούμενα σχόλια αλλα για τον Αλέξη σύμφωνα με τις φωτο έχω να πώ ότι ήταν σε παρα πολύ καλή φόρμα εμφανως βελτιωμένος   αυτο δεν χωράει αμφισβήτηση όταν θέλουμε να είμαστε αντικειμενικοί , αλλα πάνω στο θεμα της κατάταξης δεν μπορω να πω κατι γιατι αλλιως βλέπουν λάιβ οι κριτες που ακόμη και ανάλογα με την θεση που έχει ενας θεατης στον αγωνα αλλάζει η εικόνα που έχει για τον αθλητή 

εδω θα έχουν παρατηρήσει πολλοι που βλέπουν ενα αγωνα οι κριτες αλλάζουν θεση στούς αθλητες ώστε να έχουν καλύτερη και πιο αντικειμενικη εικόνα και βεβαίως μπορούν  να γινουν και λάθος εκτιμήσεις , γιατι αλλο να κρίνεις επι τοπου μεσα σε λεπτα η δευτερολεπτα μια πόζα και άλλο απο φωτο που να κοιτας και να ψηρίζεις και που μπορει η γωνία λήψης να ευνοεί η να αδικεί ενα αθλητή

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

> Αν μου επιτρέπετε κύριε Διακογιάννη μία παρατήρηση επί του διαδικαστικού. Έχετε ξοδέψει πολλές ώρες για τον εύστοχο σχολιασμό ολόκληρου του αγώνα. Ίσως μερικά λεπτά ακόμα να ήταν χρήσιμα ώστε στην παρουσίασή σας οι αθλητές να μην αναφέρονται με νούμερα αλλά με ονοματεπώνυμα. Πιστεύω ότι με τον τρόπο αυτόν θα τους δίνατε μεγαλύτερη αξία. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχικό μήνυμα απο Διακογιαννης Γιαννης
> ...


Εχεις δικιο.Ομως δεν ειχα κατασταση με ονοματα .Οταν την απεκτησα ειχα ηδη γραψει αρκετα κειμενα.Μαλιστα οταν ηλθε η ωρα να γραψω για τον Τριουλιδη βρεθηκα σε αμηχανια.Τον ξερει ολη η Ελλαδα ,και εγω θα γραψω μονο τον αριθμο;Αν παλι σε μερικους εγραφα ονοματα ,θα ηταν αδικο,αφου σε αλλους θα εγραφα μονο τον αριθμο.Ετσι ανεφερα ονοματα ,και σχολια περι διεθνων διακρισεων ,μονο για τους ηδη πολυ γνωστους,ελπιζοντας στην κατανοηση και επιεικεια των αναγνωστων και των αθλητων.Πιστευω οτι δεν θα ξαναγινει.

----------


## Dohne

> κάποια ποστ διαγράφηκαν.
> 
> δεν θα επιτραπεί σε κανέναν που γράφει ανώνυμα και να τοποθετεί άποψη *τέτοιου είδους*, σε αθλητές που είναι επώνυμοι και εκθέτουν το αποτέλεσμα του αγώνα τους.


Μεσα σε αυτα και το δικο μου. Για ποιο λογο; Τι ειδους ηταν η αποψη μου και ηταν ανεπίτρεπτη; Ευγενεστατα μιλησα για την απογοητευση μου, δεν ειδα σε κανεναν κανονα οτι για να εκφερω αποψη πρεπει να δωσω ονομα και επιθετο.

----------


## alexandros.r

αναρωτιεμαι γιατι αραγε δεν εγινε καποια παρουσιαση/σχολιο για την κατηγορια athletic   :01. Razz: ......  θα τα βλεπουν στο εξωτερικο και πρωτα θα γελανε και μετα θα μας λυπονται 
υποτιθεται η ifbb ειναι σοβαρη παγκοσμια ομοσπονδοια και θα επρεπε να ναι αυστηρη και να μην ικανοποιει τα βιτσια του καθενος . και γω θα θελα να κατεβω σε αγωνες αλλα κανω υπομονη οσα χρονια χρειαστουν για να μην ξευτιλισω τον εαυτο μου και τον αγωνα στον οποιο θα βρισκομαι .

με παρουσιες σαν το νο.1 και νο.14 προσβαλλονται οι υπολοιποι αθλητες που εχουν δωσει πολλα για να μπορουν να βρισκονται επι σκηνης

συγχαρητηρια λοιπον σε αυτα τα ατομα που ειχαν το θρασος να συμμετασχουν για να λενε στην παρεα τους οτι συμμετασχουν σε πανελληνιους αγωνες  :03. Clap:

----------


## billy89

Επειδή δεν είναι όλες οι περιπτώσεις ίδιες, καλό θα ήταν να προσέχουμε λίγο τι λέμε...

----------


## barbell

> αναρωτιεμαι γιατι αραγε δεν εγινε καποια παρουσιαση/σχολιο για την κατηγορια athletic  ......  θα τα βλεπουν στο εξωτερικο και πρωτα θα γελανε και μετα θα μας λυπονται 
> υποτιθεται η ifbb ειναι σοβαρη παγκοσμια ομοσπονδοια και θα επρεπε να ναι αυστηρη και να μην ικανοποιει τα βιτσια του καθενος . και γω θα θελα να κατεβω σε αγωνες αλλα κανω υπομονη οσα χρονια χρειαστουν για να μην ξευτιλισω τον εαυτο μου και τον αγωνα στον οποιο θα βρισκομαι .
> 
> με παρουσιες σαν το νο.1 και νο.14 προσβαλλονται οι υπολοιποι αθλητες που εχουν δωσει πολλα για να μπορουν να βρισκονται επι σκηνης
> 
> συγχαρητηρια λοιπον σε αυτα τα ατομα που ειχαν το θρασος να συμμετασχουν για να λενε στην παρεα τους οτι συμμετασχουν σε πανελληνιους αγωνες


Ρε φιλε πραγματικα με τι ασχολεισε τωρα..Πολυ σοβαρα προβληματα εχεις και οπως λεει και ο billy πριν μιλησεις ψαξου λιγακι,καποιες ειναι ειδικες περιπτωσεις...Και σιγα μην στο εξωτερικο ασχοληθουν με τον αγωνα αυτο..Α,ρε Ελληνα εδω αλλος συμπατριωτης σε ξενο forum εκανε thread για να κραξει τον Τριπολιτσιωτη περι gut και τετοια..και ο ιδιος δεν μοιαζει καν με οικοδομος αλλα οσα δε φτανει η αλεπου η' οπως ωραια το ανεφερε καπου και ο Nasser να ψοφησει η κατσικα του γειτονα κτλ..Τι νοοτροπιες ειναι αυτες και απο νεα παιδια ειδικα..

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> Ρε φιλε πραγματικα με τι ασχολεισε τωρα..Πολυ σοβαρα προβληματα εχεις και οπως λεει και ο billy πριν μιλησεις ψαξου λιγακι,καποιες ειναι ειδικες περιπτωσεις...Και σιγα μην στο εξωτερικο ασχοληθουν με τον αγωνα αυτο..Α,ρε Ελληνα εδω αλλος συμπατριωτης σε ξενο forum εκανε thread για να κραξει τον Τριπολιτσιωτη περι gut και τετοια..και ο ιδιος δεν μοιαζει καν με οικοδομος αλλα οσα δε φτανει η αλεπου η' οπως ωραια το ανεφερε καπου και ο Nasser να ψοφησει η κατσικα του γειτονα κτλ..Τι νοοτροπιες ειναι αυτες και απο νεα παιδια ειδικα..


Τελικα Barbell κατεβηκες;

----------


## Muscleboss

Το βίντεο της πολυσυζητημένης +100 bodybuilding.

Παρακολουθώντας το παρατηρώ ότι δεν έγινε και τίποτα φοβερό από άποψη φασαρίας-συμπεριφορών. Ο Καραμανλάκης είχε σχεδόν 3 χρόνια να εμφανιστεί στη σκηνή και ο ενθουσιασμός του και η πίεση που ενδεχομένως ένιωθε είναι κατανοητά. Ο Λεβεντέλης με πολύ σωστό τρόπο επανέφερε την τάξη και η κατηγορία εξελίχθηκε χωρίς προβλήματα. 

Αυτή είναι η δική μου γνώμη που δεν ήμουν παρών στον αγώνα.

----------

